# Crossfire Clubhouse



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

*i thought i'd make this thread to those of us who owns/owned a set of ATI cards in crossfire

so here you can ask and tell about your setup, show off your CF system and ask about any problems, 

come with good ideas etc.

tell about your overclocking adventures and so on.

please let me know if there is something i should add here*

*bring it on

Drivers can be downloaded here : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


The most popular ATI GPU in here to be CF'ed is the HD 4870. 
we have a total of 16 pairs and more to come i hope





The platform mainly used for CF is the AMD 790FX, Second is Intel X58


If you wanna use a dedicated Nvidia card for PhysX then take a look at brandonwh64's thread right here  How to activate PhysX *




*
Members :

remember to let me know if you're not on it 



User | GPU | Size | Chipset | CPU | 
FIH The Don | 2 x 5770s | 1GB | X58 | i7 920 |
|2 x 4850s | 512MB |
Mussels | 2 x 4870s | 1GB | X48 | Xeon 3120 |
Cadaveca | 1900 | | RD600 | E6600 |
| 2900s | | X38 | Q6600 |
| 3870s | | X48 | Q9650 | 
| 4870s | | X48 | E8400 | 
| 4890s | | 790FX | 720BE | 
| And the 5870s will be on | | 890FX | 965BE |
Cold Storm | 2 x 5870s | 1GB | P55 | i7 860 |
Half Live | 2 x 4870x2s | 2GB | X58 | i7 920 |
erocker | 2 x 5850s, | 1GB | 
|have owned tri fire 3870s | 512MB? | 
JrRacinFan | 2 x 3870s | 512MB | 790FXT | PII 720BE |
| have owned : 2x 2600s | 
mikek75 | 2 x 4870s | 1GB | P45 | Q6700 |
ChewyBrownSuga | 2 x 4770s | 512MB | 790FX | PII 720BE |
 and a 4870? | 
Scrizz | 2 x 4850s | | P45 | Q6600 |
digibucc |  2 x 5850s | 1GB | X58/790FX | i7 920/PII 940 |
Assassin48 | 2 or 3? x 5770s |1GB | X58 | i7 920 |
HossHuge | 2 x 4850s | 1GB | 790X | PII 945 |
crazyeyesreaper | 2 x 5850s | 1GB | 790FX | PII 965 |
overclocking101 | 2 x 4890s | 1GB | P55 | i7 860 |
Inioch | 2 x 4870s | 512MB| P45 | E8500 |  
SuperXP | 2 x 4870s | 512MB | 790FX | PII 940 | 
DonInKansas | 2 x 5770 | 1GB | P55 | i5 750 |
ChickenPatty | 2 x 5770s  | 1GB | 790 FX | PII 965 |
| have owned 2 x 4850s |
| have owned 2 x 4870s |
human error | 2 x 4870s | 
| 2 x 3870s |
| 2 x x1950xtxs | 
Wolf | 5870+5850ish combo | 1GB | X58 | i7 920|
| 2 x 4870s | 512MB | P45 | C2Q 6600 |
DRDNA | 2 x 4870x2s | 2 x 2GB | X58 | i7 920 |
imperialreign | 2 x 4870x2s | 2 x 2 GB | X38 | C2Q 9650|
| 2 x 4870s | 512MB | X38 | C2Q 6600 |
| 2 x 3870s | 512MB | i975X | C2Q 6600 |
| 2x X1950 PROs | 256MB | i975X | P4 w. HT| 
PCpraiser100 | 2 x 5770s | 1GB | X58| i7 920 |
Lubna | 2 x Vapor-X 5870s | 1GB | X48 | C2QX 9650 |
Chris89 | 2 x 4870s | 1GB | 790FX | Athlon 6400X2 |
Metalracer | 2 x 5850s | 1GB | X58 | i7 920 |
cdawall | (used to have) 2x sapphire 4850s | 1GB  | 790GX | PII 955BE |
| (used to have) 3x sapphire 3850s | 256mb | 790FX | PI 9500 |
| HIS 3870X2s | 1GB | NV 780A | 910@3.7ghz |
| VT 4870X2s | 2GB  | 790FX | 550BE@quad 3.8ghz |
| sapphire 4850X2s | 2GB | 790GX | Athlon II 250@4ghz |
MKmods | 2 x 5770s | 1GB | 790FX | PII 965 |
epicfail | 4870x2 | 2GB | P45 | E8500 |
HammerOn | 2 x X1900XTs | 512MB | X38 | E6600 |
| 2 x 3870s | 512MB | X38 | E6600 |
| 2 x 4870s | 512MB | X38 | E8500 |
Yukikaze | 2 x 5670s | 512MB | P45 | Q9650 |
alexsubri | 2 x 5850s | 1GB | 785G | PII 965 C3 |
FreedomEclipse | 2 x 4870s | 1GB | P45 | Q9550 |
Crazykenny | 2 x 4870s | 2GB | 790FX | PII 945 |
computertechy | 5970 | 2GB | 790FX | PII 955 |
suraswami | 2 x 4850s | 512MB | 790GX | PII 
B
55 |
ny driver | 3 x 4890s | 1GB | 890FX | PII 1055T |
exodusprime1337 | 2 x 5870s | 1GB | 790FX | PII 965 |
Gripen90 | 5970+5850 | 2GB/1GB | 790FX | PII 965 |
1Kurgan1 | 4870x2/soon 2 x 5850s | 2GB/1GB | 790FX | PII 720 |
Delta6326 | 2 x 4850s | 1GB | P45 | Q6600 |
travva | 2 x 5850s | 1GB | X58 | i7 930 |
Nick89 | 2 x 4870s | 1GB | 790FX | PII 940 |
Fitseries3 | 3 x 5850s | 1GB | X58 | Xeon X5677 |
SNiiPE_DoGG | 2 x 4890s | 1GB | 790FX | PII 955 |
| 2 x 4870s |
| 2 x 3850s |
CHAOS KILLA | 2 x 5870s | 1GB | X58 | i7 920 |
Whilhelm | 2 x 4870s | 1GB | 890FX | PII 1090T |
| have owned 2 x 4850s | 
| have owned 2 x X1950 Pro's |
| Killed a 3870x2 | 
LifeOnMars | 4870x2 | 2GB | P43 | Q6600 |
xrealm20 | 2 x 5770s | 1GB | 790X | PII 555 |
Pyarn | 2 x 4770s | 512MB | 790GX | PII 965 |
mrsemi | 2 x 5850s | 1GB | X58 | i7 920 |
manchesterutd81 | 2 x 4870x2s | 2GB | 890FX | PII 1090T |
guitarfreaknation | 2 x 4890s | 1GB | P45 | Q9550 |
=TWP=WOLF | 2 x 5870 ROG ed. | 2GB | X58 | i7 980X |
ebolamonkey3 | 3 x 5870s | 1GB | 890FX | PII 1055T |
JATownes | 2 x 4850s | 512MB | 790FX | PII 940 |
Arciks | 2 x 5850s | 1GB | X58 | i7 920 |
SuperXP | 2 x 4870s | 512MB | 790FX | PII 940 |
trickson | 2 x 5770s | 1GB | P45 | Q9650 |
jlewis02 | 2 x 5850s | 1GB | X58 | i7 920 | 
AlienIsGod | 2 x 4850s | 512MB | P45 | Q9450 | 



*​


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

so here is my 5770 CF setup, 

they run at 960 on the core and 1375 on the memory 24/7

i might add a 3rd 5770 just for the fun of it,


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

*raises hands*

i'm in


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

and you're in

whats wrong with your card?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2010)

X1900's:






2900's:






3870x2's:






4870's:






Currently running 4890's, can't find pics of my 3870's ATM...nor of the 3870x2's...or X850's...I've had every high-end pair of cards that have been on the market.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and you're in
> 
> whats wrong with your card?



crossfire without vsync = fucked up on intel (pre i7) boards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

that sucks man


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

results in nasty flickering, horizontal lines that shift up and down vertically. only fix from AMD is to turn Vsync on... and guess what happens when games dont like vsync? (deadspace, RE5, etc)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

that is pretty shitty i'd say,

would it not be possible to fix with a hotfix for the drivers?

what happends?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is pretty shitty i'd say,
> 
> would it not be possible to fix with a hotfix for the drivers?
> 
> what happends?



only fix is vsync on, crossfire off, or an AMD chipset mobo.  (or, x58/p55 supposedly is fine with HD5k cards)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

= fail

then you'll have to get new hardware


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> = fail
> 
> then you'll have to get new hardware



cant afford it. so one card came out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

I got 5870's in Crossfire... But till I get the 100mm bridges.. Epic fail for it.. lol














damn 8x4...


----------



## Half Live (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> cant afford it. so one card came out.



jk man
i wish i had money for new HW myself, but ill wait a couple of months to get new toys, 



Cold Storm said:


> I got 5870's in Crossfire... But till I get the 100mm bridges.. Epic fail for it.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, 
thats a shame man, you're punishing those cards at such low speeds


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> jk man
> i wish i had money for new HW myself, but ill wait a couple of months to get new toys,
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the bridges will be here between the 10th and the 15th...  my Physx card will get here faster.. lol..

Good old EVGA board.. doesn't think about you going crossfire on the p55 boards.. lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

lol, i looked at theyr homepage and it does only say SLI?

i guees thats a HUGE lie then


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

yay, will be getting this one

will post results as soon as i get it, i might even be able to post results with the rig in my sig and the new i7 920 rig.

stay tuned for som trifire


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll be joining as soon as this baby gets here to match my XFX.  Estimated arrival date is Tuesday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

that is bang for the buck, trust me, its crazy how they performs in CF 
but how the fuck, those cards costs 200$+ in denmark


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2010)

Sign me up!

2x5850's in CrossFire! This CrossFire setup puts all previous CrossFire setups I've used to waste. Not just in terms of performance, but how well they scale and how well they just work.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is bang for the buck, trust me, its crazy how they performs in CF
> but how the fuck, those cards costs 200$+ in denmark



I am a bargain finding god.   But even I was surprised when I stumbled on that googling open box 5770.  The deal died as soon as I clicked to buy it.   There was only one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

this is weird, i cant find that card on sapphires homepage? guess its just with the reference cooler then, really really hope to get the vapor-x version



erocker said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> 2x5850's in CrossFire! This CrossFire setup puts all previous CrossFire setups I've used to waste. Not just in terms of performance, but how well they scale and how well they just work.



you're in man! that is one nice setup, wish i had the money for it,  traded a old 4850 512mb + 100$ for that sapphire card and my budget is streched to the max already, need a new dvd drive.



DonInKansas said:


> I am a bargain finding god.   But even I was surprised when I stumbled on that googling open box 5770.  The deal died as soon as I clicked to buy it.   There was only one.




lol you lucky basterd


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2010)

You can throw me in the mix Don. I'm runnin a Sapphire Toxic & HIS 3870. I'm gonna probly look at a couple coolers for them soon. Although the Toxic stays very very cool compared to the HIS, so I may just look at a couple blocks if I ever decide to go back to water.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this is weird, i cant find that card on sapphires homepage? guess its just with the reference cooler then, really really hope to get the vapor-x version



http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=296


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

oh i meant the one i pictured above, the one with the vapor/toxic lookalike cooler on it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> You can throw me in the mix Don. I'm runnin a Sapphire Toxic & HIS 3870. I'm gonna probly look at a couple coolers for them soon. Although the Toxic stays very very cool compared to the HIS, so I may just look at a couple blocks if I ever decide to go back to water.




you're in man

i bet 2 used blocks are VERY cheapo?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you're in man
> 
> i bet 2 used blocks are VERY cheapo?



Possibly. They me be very hard to find making them more expensive than expected though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

that sucks, just saw 2 of them got sold for 50$ total in denmark, full cover EK's if my memory is right, dont know much about WC, but it looked like them


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2010)

Found em!
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=579


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

thats very cheap for a brand new block i must say

are you gonne get those?


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 25, 2010)

Count me in, I run 2 x 1gb 4870's.

@Mussels, I use a P45 board and I don't have a problem with flicker. Very rarely use Vsync. The only game I have which had a problem was NFS Shift, which manifested in a flicker only on the headlights/brakelights and trackside lights. This was a driver problem as it didn't occur with 9.10. It started with 9.11 through to 10.1, but its fine now with 10.2.

Have you tried using the second card since 10.2?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2010)

Possibly. But not in the very very near future. Odds are will look into a new video card instead of watercooling.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

mikek75 said:


> Count me in, I run 2 x 1gb 4870's.
> 
> @Mussels, I use a P45 board and I don't have a problem with flicker. Very rarely use Vsync. The only game I have which had a problem was NFS Shift, which manifested in a flicker only on the headlights/brakelights and trackside lights. This was a driver problem as it didn't occur with 9.10. It started with 9.11 through to 10.1, but its fine now with 10.2.
> 
> Have you tried using the second card since 10.2?



you're in man! 
yeah i thought it was a driver problem too



JrRacinFan said:


> Possibly. But not in the very very near future. Odds are will look into a new video card instead of watercooling.



yeah i would do that too, especially if its only one of the cards that is running a tad hot.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 25, 2010)

Throw me in the mix

2 4770s + a 4870


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

you have 2 4770s and 2 4870s?

or just 2 4770s?


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2010)

mikek75 said:


> Count me in, I run 2 x 1gb 4870's.
> 
> @Mussels, I use a P45 board and I don't have a problem with flicker. Very rarely use Vsync. The only game I have which had a problem was NFS Shift, which manifested in a flicker only on the headlights/brakelights and trackside lights. This was a driver problem as it didn't occur with 9.10. It started with 9.11 through to 10.1, but its fine now with 10.2.
> 
> Have you tried using the second card since 10.2?



A freind of mine had a nice P45 that did CrossFire well too. My x38 and x48 boards though, I had the shimmer with vsync off. I always thought it was the cards/driver problem, but perhaps it wasn't.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 25, 2010)

two 4770s and I'm going to add one 4870 this month


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

cool  you're in bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh and if you want to list them, I have ran 2x 2600 Pro's in the past as well.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2010)

I've decided that tonight everything is getting dissassembled and cleaned. Then it's going back together and I'm going to take some pics for the case gallery, my old 3870 CrossFire rig is still in there. Still using the same case, but things are a bit different now.

Here's the old 3870 setup:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1359.html

That case was so new and shiny then. 

We'll see how she cleans up. Currently it looks like this:







TriFire with a 5000 x2 BE. Yes there was bottleneck:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

updated


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

nice rig erocker, 

you better go clean it up then


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> A freind of mine had a nice P45 that did CrossFire well too. My x38 and x48 boards though, I had the shimmer with vsync off. I always thought it was the cards/driver problem, but perhaps it wasn't.



Serves you right for being rich and going for the high end, lol! Seriously though, maybe it is limited to those chipsets


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 25, 2010)

ooo ooo
count me in
I run 2x 4850s
soon to be 5850s or 5770s


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## digibucc (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got 2x4870 in Xfire now-  looking to test a third as it sits around otherwise.  will get pics of all when i'm doing that 

1 Sapphire 4870 1GB
1 Sapphire 4870 512MB
1 VisionTek 4870 512MB


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/810/p1010767v.jpg



That's the cleanest "on top of a box" setup I've ever seen!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> ooo ooo
> count me in
> I run 2x 4850s
> soon to be 5850s or 5770s



you're in bro 



Assassin48 said:


> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/810/p1010767v.jpg



that is one freakin nice setup man

did you put the 3rd 5770 in it or still running 2?



digibucc said:


> I've got 2x4870 in Xfire now-  looking to test a third as it sits around otherwise.  will get pics of all when i'm doing that
> 
> 1 Sapphire 4870 1GB
> 1 Sapphire 4870 512MB
> 1 VisionTek 4870 512MB



you're in bro!


----------



## zithe (Feb 25, 2010)

This is awesome. Totally sad my board has one slot.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is one freakin nice setup man
> 
> did you put the 3rd 5770 in it or still running 2?



Its not here yet, i was expecting it monday but its been a few days so idk :shrug:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

eww that sucks dude, i will be getting my 3rd monday or tuesday


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats !

we will be having a battle that's for sure


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

oh yeah.+ ill get my x58 setup up and running wednesday


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

here is my 2 new babies, but i will only have them until monday/tuesday because of bed economy

so i have the weekend to test them out.

first GeCube 4850 512MB

second Gainward 4850 512MB

so i am thinking (yeah yeah i know) 

but, can i use both the 4850s and 5770s in cf at the same time? not connect the different cards but like, 2 4850s and 2 5770s? 

or will i only be able to run one CF config?


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but, can i use both the 4850s and 5770s in cf at the same time? not connect the different cards but like, 2 4850s and 2 5770s?



Not possible on the same machine.

http://ati.amd.com/technology/crossfire/charts.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

you do know that i mean a pair of each type cards? not together but 2 CF setups in one machine?

sorry for my stupidity, just wanna be clear about it


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you do know that i mean a pair of each type cards? not together but 2 CF setups in one machine?
> 
> sorry for my stupidity, just wanna be clear about it



You could try it, but I don't see why you would need to? You can still only use one setup at a time.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

hmm yeah you're right, stupid idea haha 

must have been one of my strange moments

will run some tests on the 2 4850s instead, just for the fun of it


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's my MSI 1GB  4850's.  Count me in...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

nice man, you're in, 

but dont that rig deserve some cleaning


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll send some pic's hopefully by Tuesday got a bad OC and waiting on UPS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone have an extra bridge they can ship me?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

how long ? i have 2 small?

it would cost me 2$ and then i can say i send a TPU'er a thing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how long ? i have 2 small?
> 
> it would cost me 2$ and then i can say i send a TPU'er a thing



It's ok Don, you're in Denmark. Let's wait and see who replies that's closer k?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

lol yeah you're rightXD


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

I have an extra but I need to make sure this rig works first before I give it up Anything that can go wrong has LOL hopefully by Tuesday I'll know its a short one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh ok! Just keep me posted.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

ok, just be sure to remind me I'm old and forget but not a problem


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2010)

I got a bridge or 2 if needed as well. .

Another couple of Crossfire pairs for me:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

nooooooo i do NOT envy you 

YES I DO!!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 26, 2010)

sign me up with my 2 5850s


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

you're in bro


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

*I'm not through*

yes it's a mess and the crossfire bridge is not on yet I'm still waiting on the replacement OC. to come in and then I'll finish not to shabby though for an OLD MAN. LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

that just looks awesome man


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

So, Ya think I can squezze in the door too ??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

why shouldnt you?


----------



## zithe (Feb 26, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> yes it's a mess and the crossfire bridge is not on yet I'm still waiting on the replacement OC. to come in and then I'll finish not to shabby though for an OLD MAN. LOL



The two RAM sticks on the right seem to need a little more of a push.


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, Zythe I had all the mem out but two sticks trying to get the OC to work, but to no availe.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

here is my 2 4850s 







and a little test


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

Can I join? I just ordered 2 5850 toxic's!  This will be my first CF configuration so I may need all the help I can get.... lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 27, 2010)

does this count?


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 27, 2010)

Pi blacks ftw, yo.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh im so in! CF HD4890 1GB's for me! all watercooled by EK FC waterblocks


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 27, 2010)

Just checked my tracking and my card's supposed to get here Monday instead of the original Tuesday delivery date.  Joy!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> oh im so in! CF HD4890 1GB's for me! all watercooled by EK FC waterblocks



you're in bro 



> Just checked my tracking and my card's supposed to get here Monday instead of the original Tuesday delivery date. Joy



nice man get ready for some kickass CF then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

Nix me on that bridge. Thank you for all that replied, but the problem I had was with running too high of a fan update rate in Afterburner. Was thinking I was having vsync issues and microstutter with a single bridge.


----------



## Inioch (Feb 27, 2010)

Count me in. 2x4870 512, one wc and the other to be.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nix me on that bridge. Thank you for all that replied, but the problem I had was with running too high of a fan update rate in Afterburner. Was thinking I was having vsync issues and microstutter with a single bridge.



i'm glad you got it faxed bro 



Inioch said:


> Count me in. 2x4870 512, one wc and the other to be.



you're in bro


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2010)

test post, for tidying up the first post.



User | Crossfire GPU's | Motherboard Chipset used
Mussels| 4870  | Intel x48



would people be happy with a layout on the first post like this?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

that would be great man, how do you make that+


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2010)

if you quote my post you can see it in the editor.



User | Crossfire GPU's | Motherboard Chipset used
Mussels| 4870  | Intel x48

[/tableh]

mispelled it here so you can see the code


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

so i just gotta put that "table" in the front and the end?

will see to that later, do i have to do that to EVERYONE? or can i just add it at the beginning of the members and then in the end? not that i mind doing the long version, just takes a little time


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2010)

the fields as well, separated by |


you can see how it lines up

user | GPU | chipset
Mussels | 2x 4870 1GB | x48


you have to add each user again, seperating the fields with | - its possible to leave fields empty, but it goes start to finish (in other words, put the most important fields first - user and GPU, so you can leave chipset blank)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Can I join? I just ordered 2 5850 toxic's!  This will be my first CF configuration so I may need all the help I can get.... lol



sure you can, its an open club 

and its very simple. just put in the cards, add the bridge, and power and you're good to go, remember if you had any old drivers to use driversweeper or equal to delete them before installing, unless you do a total reinstall



Mussels said:


> the fields as well, separated by |
> 
> 
> you can see how it lines up
> ...



aha so thats why we have to post our results in ex 3dmark06 like that, to make it easy for the thread starter to insert the results?

how does 1st post look, anything i should do? think it looks messy?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 27, 2010)

Heh you need to add:

my 1900's on DFI RD600 w/ E6600
2900's on ASUS X38 w/Q6600
3870's on ASUS X48 w/ Q9650
4870's on FoxConn X48 w/E8400
4890's 790FX w/720BE
And the 5870's will go on 890FX w/ 965BE, maybe next months when the boards are released.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2010)

first post looks terrible - you forgot the fields at the top
user | GPU | chipset

and then put ALL users under the one 
 - those with multiple GPU's can either just list one, or get entered multiple times


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

working on it, i'm a total noob 

if anyone wanna help i would be happy, cause i'm totally screwing this up.

hmm keeps getting better, dont worry, will get it fixed so it will be nice!

edit: think i have it pretty well covered atm, but let me know if there can be any improvements


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 27, 2010)

Stupid question while I'm thinking about it:
When I get my 2nd card, can I just plug it in and go or will I need to do a driver reinstall?  This is my first venture into a multi-gpu setup.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

you should be able just to plug it in i think


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 27, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Stupid question while I'm thinking about it:
> When I get my 2nd card, can I just plug it in and go or will I need to do a driver reinstall?  This is my first venture into a multi-gpu setup.



It depends. With current drivers, it's very important to install both cards at the same time...so if adding a card, remove the drivers before installing the second, boot with both cards installed, install the driver, and then reboot, even if not prompted to.

Last year, you'd want to add each card, one at a time. I dunno why it's so different now, but I've had far less issues doing it the way I described.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

i didnt remove my drivers before switching the 5770s out with 4850s, no problems


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 27, 2010)

Single monitor, perhaps? Or perhaps the 4850's had been on that windows install before?

I'm using, typically, 3+ monitors, and going to the 5-series I had a few issues getting things just right.

Playing with eyefinity has been an unwelcome reminder for me of how important monitor config is on possible issues.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

nope i just got them yesterday, or was it thursday, but anyways, i had only the 5770s on that windows install before, i just plugged in the cards, windows installed the rest and i restarted and using them now

remember så have an active display port adapter or a display with 1 display port, but i guess you know that, but only in order to get eyefinity to work i think


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm using displayport monitors. I had to install the drivers properly to get rid of flicker on the secondary monitors(DVI), and issues running 1920x1080(really weird flicker with one image much smaller than the other) in 3D, but desktop OK. Also, secondary card wouldn't like any overclock at all.

Then, I had to make sure to have the displayport monitor on the far left to prevent weird dropouts when switching from 2D to 3D.

But everything is working great now, had some fun benching with both cards @ 1ghz, and 4ghz cpu.

I've already had 4-series on this wondows install, so I know it will work fine, but getting the 5-series going was a huge pain. I played with a 5970, and Crossfire wasn't even an option until screwing around with re-isntalling the driver.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

woot that sounds pretty annoying, but good it turned out good in the end

weird, but i havent tried from 4xxx to 5xxx on same install only reverse


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, I went from 2 4890 cards, down to a single 5870...that was OK. Updated driver. No problems, monitors were just set up that way.

Moved monitors to do some 2560x1600 benching.

Swapped for second identical card. Card was dead.

Swapped for third identical card, everything was ok.

Swapped back to eyefinity monitors, displayport in the middle.

Tested card, everything was OK.

Added the very first card as secondary. Problems ensued.

AOD didn't work, Everest stopped working(still doesn't, but i know why), flicker, 3D issues, etc...uninstalled driver, re-installed, and it was fine.

When I first tried 5870 Crossfitre eyefinity, it didn't work at all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

woot i had given up on that hahaXD

but 1 question, i have my 2 5770s, 

if i want eyefinity, can i put 2 monitors on the 2 first DVI's and the 3rd monitor on the second cards dvi? or wont that work?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sure you can, its an open club
> 
> and its very simple. just put in the cards, add the bridge, and power and you're good to go, remember if you had any old drivers to use driversweeper or equal to delete them before installing, unless you do a total reinstall



I'm running a P5K-E w/ wifi now and it being a p35 board only supports 1 pci-e = 16x ,2x = 8x + 8x. I want to test them with it first. Then after a few test and benchmarks, I plan to put a P5Q pro P45 board in to replace it. Just wondering how big of a difference it will be.. you know?

I like my P5K-E board because of the extra stuff. Hopefully with in the next few months I'll be moving over to i7.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

the black pci-e port only supports 4x maximum, and the blue 16x according to asus http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=dFAMIWrZWGgB1GuJ

so yeah you should get a bit of performance increase by switching to the other board i guess, just ask ColdStom, he ran 16x4x on he's p55 board untill he got a long cf bridge and he got a decent increase afaik.

you wont really get THAT much performance increase by moving to i7 platform, thats more if you do editiong and stuff like that, (and that comes from me who is switching from AMD to x58 )


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the black pci-e port only supports 4x maximum, and the blue 16x according to asus http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=dFAMIWrZWGgB1GuJ
> 
> so yeah you should get a bit of performance increase by switching to the other board i guess, just as ColdStom, he ran 16x4x on he's p55 board untill he got a long cf bridge and he got a decent increase afaik.
> 
> you wont really get THAT much performance increase by moving to i7 platform, thats more if you do editiong and stuff like that, (and that comes from me who is switching from AMD to x58 )



Ahh yea that's right.. I couldn't remember if it was 8x+8x or 16x+8xor4x.. but yea I hope to see a big gain over my GTX285. About the I7 i would just be switching to help out my fellow crunchers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

well one 5850 is about as strong as a 285, so you should have a CRAZY  increase
thats noble of you  also the main reasen for me, + i like the i7 capabilitys more than the amd


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 27, 2010)

actually a 5850 is about 15% faster then a 285 more so when u overclock them like mad  so it should be a healthy increase none the less


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if i want eyefinity, can i put 2 monitors on the 2 first DVI's and the 3rd monitor on the second cards dvi? or wont that work?



Won't work. Otherwise, Eyefinity would work with earlier cards in Crossfire pairs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

i read that in a eyefinity config pdf from ati's homepage, it should only be a driver issue afaik, lets hope they fix that shit, 

cause i have a 22" 1680x1050 now, and can get 2 more for 120$ each, but no DP on them, only DVI, and i dont wanna pay 130$ for an active DP adapter, 

but maybe i should just get a grip and order a monitor with DP in it? should be like 350$


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2010)

I paid like $229 a peice for Dell P2310H's @ 1920x1080.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah and you prob live in the US somewhere, take that amount, and add at least 20% + some weird taxes and other shit so it'll end up with 35%


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Stupid question while I'm thinking about it:
> When I get my 2nd card, can I just plug it in and go or will I need to do a driver reinstall?  This is my first venture into a multi-gpu setup.



yup, plugging it in is all you should need to do.

i add/remove my second card all the time, and dont do anything special whatsoever.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

and Don, remember, there is (almost) no stupid questions, only stupid answers bro


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and Don, remember, there is (almost) no stupid questions, only stupid answers bro



once upon a time, a friend of mine screwed that up. we told him he'd asked a stupid question, and he replied "there are no stupid questions, only stupid people."

we just stared at him, he never got it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

ROFL, he def got that one wrong


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and Don, remember, there is (almost) no stupid questions, only stupid answers bro



Dude, how many Dons are in this clubhouse?  I'm so confused


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

well you're the only other Don in this thread afaik so must be you i mean hahaXD


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 28, 2010)

Oops, I completely glossed over the fact that Mussels quoted me and my question.  Reading fail.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

haha shit happens man!


----------



## Super XP (Mar 1, 2010)

I also got 2 x Sapphire Radeon HD 4870's in CrossfireX if you want to add me 

You can see them in this picture with my Red Led 230mm fan I modded


----------



## human_error (Mar 1, 2010)

Well i'd better join, had crossfire setups for a long time now. I've currently got a 5970 but my history is:


5970
4870x2
3870x2
2x x1950xtx (back in the days of master and slave cards, and the external crossfire cable to connect the 2 together, ugh that was a PITA but was wicked fast).

I've seen almost every problem you can get with crossfire, so i'll provide what help i can if people find issues (although today's issues are a lot less common than the issues in early crossfire setups - you guys don't know how lucky we are )


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

i'll add you guys in a minute or 10
'
just picked this up for 100$

aaaaaand trifire

cant wait to get it all cleaned up and new mobo in there
















well, did a 06 run 





and it had no effect with the 3rd 5770 there 

so i did a vantage run too  

i'm starting to feel buttf*****






will do 03, 05,later


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 2, 2010)

My CF is complete; 2nd 5770 installed.  Photos and benchies in the AM.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 2, 2010)

I might have two 5850s in xfire but I dont know how they will work when my mobo drops to 8x pci-e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

I once owned these, can I still join 

ASUS TOP 4850's


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 2, 2010)

Every game I fire up has flickering/glitchiness issues.  Both cards at stock speeds, 10.2 drivers.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2010)

Here are my pics, mind you they are upside down.










My system specs are now filled in.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Every game I fire up has flickering/glitchiness issues.  Both cards at stock speeds, 10.2 drivers.



re-install the driver. had teh same issue.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2010)

Don try swapping the cards/swapping bridges too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> My CF is complete; 2nd 5770 installed.  Photos and benchies in the AM.



sweet man, you aint the noob nomore



jlewis02 said:


> I might have two 5850s in xfire but I dont know how they will work when my mobo drops to 8x pci-e



it should work fine, you might have 5-10%MAX difference from a 16x16x board



Chicken Patty said:


> I once owned these, can I still join
> 
> ASUS TOP 4850's
> 
> ...



nah dont want YOU here CP, 

yeah you can, but ONLY if you get another 5770 in the future 



DonInKansas said:


> Every game I fire up has flickering/glitchiness issues.  Both cards at stock speeds, 10.2 drivers.



as cadaveca said, do the remove/install driver thing



erocker said:


> Here are my pics, mind you they are upside down.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1861.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1864.jpg
> ...



mmmmh looking smexy man



erocker said:


> Don try swapping the cards/swapping bridges too.



will try that, you mean so i have like sapphire in the top and the PC's in the bottom?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



hwo about you send the cards to me, and i join for you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hwo about you send the cards to me, and i join for you?



I don't have the 4850's anymore.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't have the 4850's anymore.



a few 5770's will do then


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

i was jk cp, anyone is welcome here as long as they have owned og have a cf setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Then I'm in


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I tried running the card by itself and am getting the same garbling stuff on 2 different driver sets.  My new card is boned....


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, more than possible.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then I'm in



oh yeah, and i am SO gonna kick your ass 1on1 with i7 920 + single 5770  if you wanna try that out



DonInKansas said:


> Well, I tried running the card by itself and am getting the same garbling stuff on 2 different driver sets.  My new card is boned....



that sucks man, but yeah it sounds like its dead  got get it rma'ed, at least you have another card


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep.  Back to the trusty single XFX; popped it back in and zero issues.  I knew the open box deal was too good to be true...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2010)

LoL. I never buy open-box/used stuff just for that reason.


----------



## soldier242 (Mar 2, 2010)

ok i wanna join, i've got one 4850 X2 from sapphire with 1Gig ... it runs fine althougth Arma 2 runs like shit and some games don't run good or don'T have an advantage when using crossfireX

and what i don't understand is, that there still is no multimonitor in crossfire and that games don't strech along those monitors ...


----------



## Super XP (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'll add you guys in a minute or 10
> '
> just picked this up for 100$
> 
> ...


How much of a difference are you seeing with 2 x HD 5770's and 3 x 5770's? Is the performance improvement worth the cost of all 3 cards?

Thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

no not at ALL, maybe if you go above 1920x1080.

but under that, i dont really have any improvements at all, but i got the card cheap, so i might as well try it out to see if it was worth it
but will try out on a i7 tomorrow at 4ghz, i think my cpu might be a bottleneck somehow, even at 3.8-4.0ghz


----------



## wolf (Mar 3, 2010)

well what credentials do I need to join this fine clubhouse?

the crossfire configs I have ran/still run;


HD5870 + HD5850
HD4870 512mb

the 4870's I overclocked to 825/3800 speeds, and the 5870+5850 are overclocked to 950/5000

honestly I quite disliked the 4870's together, 512mb was just on the slight side for 1920x1200, they were horribly loud, and both had terrible coil buzz/whining, not to mention I think drivers were a lot worse back then.

the current HD58xx's are a dream to run, they are both much more mild in terms of noise and heat, and put out a shitload of FPS for anything I can throw at them, awesome to the max.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

wolf said:


> well what credentials do I need to join this fine clubhouse?
> 
> the crossfire configs I have ran/still run;
> 
> ...



i wish some foo would trade my two 4870's for one 5850


----------



## wolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i wish some foo would trade my two 4870's for one 5850



only a fool would my friend. thinking of a 5000 series card at all?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

wolf said:


> only a fool would my friend. thinking of a 5000 series card at all?



like a 13 year old boy who discovered how to turn safesearch off on google, my desires run rampant... but ultimately ineffectual.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no not at ALL, maybe if you go above 1920x1080.
> 
> but under that, i dont really have any improvements at all, but i got the card cheap, so i might as well try it out to see if it was worth it
> but will try out on a i7 tomorrow at 4ghz, i think my cpu might be a bottleneck somehow, even at 3.8-4.0ghz


I am pretty sure the CPU /  graphics bottleneck was taken away long ago. This is why you see Phenom II's looking faster than Core i7's. I believe it all has to do with your complete system's setup ie.: Graphics, CPU, Ram, HD, Settings etc. But you'll never know until you try right 


Mussels said:


> i wish some foo would trade my two 4870's for one 5850


Your telling me  I would love to trade my 2 x HD 4870's for a HD 5850 or HD 5870 anyday. I keep all my PC parts in Mint Condition


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

i'll add you guys in a minute

here is a couple of runs with 2 5770s at 930/1350, with a i7 920 at 4ghz

06'











vantage, 

2x 5770s i7 920 3.6, gonna do another run 






then i'll run a 05 and a 03

03


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 5, 2010)

Please allow me to join?

User: DRDNA   GPU: 2X 4870x2   MB: Asus P6T Delux   Chipset:X58   CPU: i7@4.2GHZ


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

always room for another one bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Two 4870x2's?   NICE


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

yay, but they dont really perform THAT in games under 1920x1080

but it sure does look and sounds sexy to have 2 of those beasts, and then they have some e-peen value.D

i meant, you dont really see much performance gain from one to two under FHD


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay, but they dont really perform THAT in games under 1920x1080
> 
> but it sure does look and sounds sexy to have 2 of those beasts, and then they have some e-peen value.D
> 
> i meant, you dont really see much performance gain from one to two under FHD



My CFX scales very very well!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

does a single cross fired gpu (5970) qualify?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> does a single cross fired gpu (5970) qualify?



How do you get CF with only one GPU?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> My CFX scales very very well!



i'm sure they do still havent tried it out myself though, only based what i said on a friends experience with 2 of them





fullinfusion said:


> does a single cross fired gpu (5970) qualify?



well its 2 chips aint it 



DRDNA said:


> How do you get CF with only one GPU?




its a dual gpu card?  so yeah i guess it would go as a cf card,


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> How do you get CF with only one GPU?


Um Im not sure but I think they cross fire a single 5970 do they not? lol
or should I buy another 5970 and run quad fire?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

def buy another to join this club

jk, but i think if you check gpu-z then it says that crossfire is enabled then i guess its crossfire.D


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'm sure they do still havent tried it out myself though, only based what i said on a friends experience with 2 of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats all I needed to know 
thanks bro...


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> def buy another to join this club


can I post some marks with my twin chip gpu than?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

hell yeah, would be fun to see some nice scores

hmmm think i'm gonna make a table especially for those with single dual gpu cards,


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Um Im not sure but I think they cross fire a single 5970 do they not? lol
> or should I buy another 5970 and run quad fire?



Dude sorry , I thought I read 5870...yes for sure you are a crossfire maniac!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hell yeah, would be fun to see some nice scores













I love this cross fired gpu hehe


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

thats nice man, 

i think the reason why mine gets more in 06 is because of the i7 with HT? if it was on my amd i would get like 21k

how hot does it get under load?

and go fetch another card


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats nice man,
> 
> i think the reason why mine gets more in 06 is because of the i7 with HT? if it was on my amd i would get like 21k
> 
> now go fetch another card


try running your I7 only on 4 threads for the heck of it and see what it does.
I like Vantage now... and around 69c when over volted with a fan speed at a moderate 50%.... I can hardly hear it with the side panel on the case but sure warms me cold room fast lol
And I could but I need to send hose over seas and need to pay rent lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

maybe i should do that, would be funny just to see how much difference it actually does

haha i think we all would buy nice stuff if we didnt have all those dang bills

and btw, dont send the hose, wont be doing water before may, and then i'll be doing it all the way with gpu's mobo and what not


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe i should do that, would be funny just to see how much difference it actually does
> 
> haha i think we all would buy nice stuff if we didnt have all those dang bills
> 
> and btw, dont send the hose, wont be doing water before may, and then i'll be doing it all the way with gpu's mobo and what not


I may not have cash till may lol, so no worries I still have your details... If you use it than do so... If not pass on the good will my friend 

yeah for sure try it... Id like to see some marks on 4 cores 4 threads


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a fresh OS install happening today as well so Im going to push the bitch.... last night I maxed out the gpu's voltage and core+mem clocks in MSI After burner but I got a lower score in Vantage... i think it was due for a clean install... going from a 4890 to a 5970 fucked up things. the registry I'm thinking took the biggest hit from swapping gps's out and messing with drivers even thou I followed Erockers suggestions.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

that tend to fuck things up sometimes yes

but, when i do like 1000/1400 on my 2 cards i get the same score as if i run 960/1375.

so i think i found the limit on my cards maybe? or maybe not, because that was on the amd, maybe the i7 can handle it better?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

has anyone played crossfire with BC2 yet?

how did it run with them? ...also curious if you ran it with 2x5770 lemme know  that will be my soon'ish crossfire setup


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

i played the beta, even though i found it VERY boring, and that was with 2 5770s, it did NOT feel like they had to work for it

was actually kinde dissapointed with the beta, prob why i dont buy the game until it drops MUCH in price

and i play mw2 and etc,


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

run it chicken shit lol .... I just ran mine and got ever so close to my all time record.

once you hit the wall with the gpu's you can always try for more cpu freQ hehe


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i played the beta, even though i found it VERY boring, and that was with 2 5770s, it did NOT feel like they had to work for it
> 
> was actually kinde dissapointed with the beta, prob why i dont buy the game until it drops MUCH in price
> 
> and i play mw2 and etc,



how do they run MW2? that is my main game at the moment ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> run it chicken shit lol .... I just ran mine and got ever so close to my all time record.
> 
> once you hit the wall with the gpu's you can always try for more cpu freQ hehe



ROFL i will i will, but i'm also cleaning up my case and putting cathodes in there, new fan, removing hd bay and what not so i'm kinda bussy, 



copenhagen69 said:


> how do they run MW2? that is my main game at the moment ...




well with one 5770 i coul play it in full hd with max aa, its not because that game is so demanding, it uses the same engine as the mw1 i think, with some modifications?

so yeah, not a heavy game at all

but yeah, i play it maxxed out


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well with one 5770 i coul play it in full hd with max aa, its not because that game is so demanding, it uses the same engine as the mw1 i think, with some modifications?
> 
> so yeah, not a heavy game at all
> 
> but yeah, i play it maxxed out




very cool ... glad to hear it blows through MW2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

it sure does, they also takes crysis at 1680x1050 with around 40fps with 4xaa


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it sure does, they also takes crysis at 1680x1050 with around 40fps with 4xaa



daaaaaang ... very nice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

yes it is

havent tried warhead though, but cant imagine that will be much different

its gonna be exciting to see how well the 5890 performs, hope it will be REALLY good, since i'm considering it for the next CF setup

i do NOT consider nvidia in the near future, they've just been dissapointing to mee for too long in the price vs performance.
and if its true that the gtx-480 isnt much better than the 5870 and it will cost 200$ or so more, then nvidia is diggin their own grave


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

ya nvidia has been crap for a few years now 

that 5890 should be pretty impressive ... hopefully ATI learned on the 5830 flop and make the 5890 the way it should be


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

New Vantage high!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> New Vantage high!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100304/yeahbaby.jpg



congrats!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

dang nice score there,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

come on Brad, you got some catching up to do   BTW this is another c/f setup, dual 4870's.

CPU is only at 4GHz on this run


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

which unigene test is best? 

and nice rig CP, thats the old one right?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

My new 5770s show up Mon so can I play too....
Crosshair III (FX790)
AMD 965
Asus CuCore 5770s (had XFX 5770s but sold them)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> which unigene test is best?
> 
> and nice rig CP, thats the old one right?



Yeah, miss it a lot,  the case especially.



MKmods said:


> My new 5770s show up Mon so can I play too....
> Crosshair III (FX790)
> AMD 965
> Asus CuCore 5770s (had XFX 5770s but sold them)


  Kick ass system there Mark


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

what case was it? looks like it has some nice wm possibilities
and LOTS of room 

MK, that is gonna be kickass, but you already know that since you had it before


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> come on Brad, you got some catching up to do   BTW this is another c/f setup, dual 4870's.
> 
> CPU is only at 4GHz on this run
> 
> ...


Yeah you know what to do with your I7 bro lol!

Pull your 965 out clock it and your gpu's and lets play lol 






lets's see how this works teeheehee


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, miss it a lot,  the case especially.
> 
> 
> Kick ass system there Mark



LOL, im so retarded... I had perfectly good 5770s (a bit noisy but good) and I sold them to wait for 5830s but they turned out to be not such a good deal, than I waited for an openbox 5880 but I am just too dam slow...

Today I found a pair of the New Asus cards for $124ea, so screw the waiting I got them. I like how they have the long exhaust slot (instead of the small one the rest of the cards have)

Im probably gonna make a custom cooler that attaches a fan to the power connection end and blows along the cards and out the back of the case. It wqs either gonna be the Asus cards or the MSI Hawks but I figured if i was gonna make my own cooler why spend the extra $100..

And CP thats a very clean looking loop you had there...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> has anyone played crossfire with BC2 yet?
> 
> how did it run with them? ...also curious if you ran it with 2x5770 lemme know  that will be my soon'ish crossfire setup



i had issues with flickering and such, until i ran the game as admin (UAC disabled also works)

weird, but true.

I still get minor crossfire flickering in the background image even with Vsync on, but i can only see it in menu, not in game. Not everyone gets that flickering.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 5, 2010)

Sign me up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

> LOL, im so retarded... I had perfectly good 5770s (a bit noisy but good) and I sold them to wait for 5830s but they turned out to be not such a good deal, than I waited for an openbox 5880 but I am just too dam slow...
> 
> Today I found a pair of the New Asus cards for $124ea, so screw the waiting I got them. I like how they have the long exhaust slot (instead of the small one the rest of the cards have)
> 
> ...



yeah the 5830s are not good imo, either you go 5770, or you go 5850, that middle thing is not good,

but dang, 124 each is CHEAP, those suckers costs 210$ in denmark, ffs i hate being here when it comes to hardware

its gonna be fun to see what you will do with them

Metal, which cards are those? 50s or 70s?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

Im a sucker for "sale" stuff. Even though they are open box at Newegg Ive had really good luck with them.

I noticed some of the 5770s were $189 + shipping (thats nutts) and I saw a 5830 that was $270(even worse, should be $199)

I really wanted the 5850s but to be honest that is SERIOUS overkill for me...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

someone needs to buy my 4870's for $150 au each


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah me too, already bought too much this month, and were only at 4. 

haha that would be VERY cheap in denmark.

the 5830s is near 400$ here, and the 5850s is like 430 $

a 5870 is 500+$


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah me too, already bought too much this month, and were only at 4.
> 
> haha that would be VERY cheap in denmark.
> 
> ...



LOL, but ur in Denmark I would rather pay more for hardware and live there....


Here is a plan, lets switch lives.. Il move there and pay $$$ for hardware and you can move here and get good deals..



Mussels said:


> someone needs to buy my 4870's for $150 au each



I sold my Vapor X 4870 to Paulig and after I did the prices on all the other cards raised... Keep the 4870s(just make sure to vent the room to remove the extra heat during summer)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what case was it? looks like it has some nice wm possibilities
> and LOTS of room
> 
> MK, that is gonna be kickass, but you already know that since you had it before



This one.  wish I had the bit of WM experience i have now back then 
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1226&ID=1408




fullinfusion said:


> Yeah you know what to do with your I7 bro lol!
> 
> Pull your 965 out clock it and your gpu's and lets play lol
> 
> ...



You got 5970, I got i7.  What's the big deal 



MKmods said:


> LOL, im so retarded... I had perfectly good 5770s (a bit noisy but good) and I sold them to wait for 5830s but they turned out to be not such a good deal, than I waited for an openbox 5880 but I am just too dam slow...
> 
> Today I found a pair of the New Asus cards for $124ea, so screw the waiting I got them. I like how they have the long exhaust slot (instead of the small one the rest of the cards have)
> 
> ...



meh, stuff happens Mark.  Hopefully you can come up with the cooler design idea and it all works out for you.  hardware is meant to come and go bro, no worries 

The loop was very nice, I loved it, but needed money and got rid of it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I sold my 4870 to Paulieg.. after I did the cost of the cards all raised and I was so pissed.
> (keep the 4870s)



we just had a price drop here on the ATI cards, i can get a 5850 for $400 au - if i sell the other two for ~$300, i'm set


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 5, 2010)

Longtime supporter of Crossfire here . . . my previous setups:


(2)ATI X1950 PRO 256MB GDDR4 on an ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe i975x motherboard w/ Pentium 4HT 524 and 2GB PNY XLR8 DDR2-800 (back when ATI were still releasing and selling some cards by themselves)
(2)VisionTek HD3870 OC Edition 512MB GDDR4 on same ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe w/ C2Q Q6600
(2)VisionTek HD4870 512MB GDDR5 on ASUS P5E3 Deluxe w/ Q6600 and 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR3
(2)Sapphire HD4870x2 2GB GDDR5 on same P5E3 Deluxe w/ C2Q Q9650 and 8GB OCZ Platinum DDR3


Too lazy ATM to dig up old benchmarks and whatnot . . . most of them have been posted here in various threads, anyhow 

I always partner two of the same exact make and model card, no mix-matching for this purist.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we just had a price drop here on the ATI cards, i can get a 5850 for $400 au - if i sell the other two for ~$300, i'm set



Now that I think about it "Shrimp on the Barbie"  Il switch lives with you too if you want to come here for cheap hardware...


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 5, 2010)

BTW, forgot to mention . . . I am planning yet another upgrade within the next couple of months . . . 2 HD5970s . . . as soon as I can find a retailer with enough stock, that's willing to sell more than one unit per individual at a time.  Funds are not a problem, I could've snagged two at time of release . . . but, we all know how that hardware release went down


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> someone needs to buy my 4870's for $150 au each



Kinda high don't ya think ?
What you pay for them new in AU?

oh Im coming down for a month in sept you show me your rigs Mussels hehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> BTW, forgot to mention . . . I am planning yet another upgrade within the next couple of months . . . 2 HD5970s . . . as soon as I can find a retailer with enough stock, that's willing to sell more than one unit per individual at a time.  Funds are not a problem, I could've snagged two at time of release . . . but, we all know how that hardware release went down


send me a PM , I have a local hook up that will sell you a 2nd 5970... he has a few left and has a great supplier to boot


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Kinda high don't ya think ?
> What you pay for them new in AU?
> 
> oh Im coming down for a month in sept you show me your rigs Mussels hehe



4870 1GB stock OC models with accelero S1's - the coolers are worth a bit too


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> BTW, forgot to mention . . . I am planning yet another upgrade within the next couple of months . . . 2 HD5970s . . . as soon as I can find a retailer with enough stock, that's willing to sell more than one unit per individual at a time.  Funds are not a problem, I could've snagged two at time of release . . . but, we all know how that hardware release went down



I saw one open box at Newegg the other day for $509, I was thinking about it but it was just too dam long..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

> This one. wish I had the bit of WM experience i have now back then
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...S=1226&ID=1408


 thats a nice cas imo, just needed some black paint inside to be complete, and yeah, i think you would have done a kilelr job at wm that thing



imperialreign said:


> Longtime supporter of Crossfire here . . . my previous setups:
> 
> 
> (2)ATI X1950 PRO 256MB GDDR4 on an ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe i975x motherboard w/ Pentium 4HT 524 and 2GB PNY XLR8 DDR2-800 (back when ATI were still releasing and selling some cards by themselves)
> ...




nice man and updated 1st post, you're in


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we just had a price drop here on the ATI cards, i can get a 5850 for $400 au - if i sell the other two for ~$300, i'm set


AU is a rip off man!!! J A P A N and HK is a stone throw away from you but yet they fuck ya on prices!!! wtf?

But yet they send the product 9K + miles on a boat to a foreign country and charge half


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> AU is a rip off man!!! J A P A N and HK is a stone throw away from you but yet they fuck ya on prices!!! wtf?
> 
> But yet they send the product 9K + miles on a boat to a foreign country and charge half




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102857

remember our prices include tax - convering the dollars over that would be about $350, and then you guys have your various tax on top.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102857
> 
> remember our prices include tax - convering the dollars over that would be about $350, and then you guys have your various tax on top.


I hear ya but all I know is when Im in AU and hit the ATM and pull a grand out Im only pulling out 8 and change outta my Canadian acct... the dollar is at what now compared to the USD? 75c's if that?   That explain the difference 

plus the tax isn't that high here or in the states


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I hear ya but all I know is when Im in AU and hit the ATM and pull a grand out Im only pulling out 8 and change outta my Canadian acct... the dollar is at what now compared to the USD? 75c's if that?   That explain the difference
> 
> plus the tax isn't that high here or in the states



true, but the difference being $30 or so after all that is acceptable. video cards always cost more here, while hard drives and ram tend to be fairly similar (excepting DDR3, thats been slow to get cheaper - starting to level out now)


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I saw one open box at Newegg the other day for $509, I was thinking about it but it was just too dam long..




Think of it as a case mid-height divider . . .


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

it would stick out the side of my SFF case about 3", lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

put the stuff back in the case untill i get the other MB, 

and yes i know about the cable mess, but i wont be doing much more wm before i get a modular psu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> put the stuff back in the case untill i get the other MB,
> 
> and yes i know about the cable mess, but i wont be doing much more wm before i get a modular psu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100305/IMG_3934.jpg



uhh, love the blue


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

thx man, think i'm gonna extend the cable on the cathode on the mobo tray, wanna get it in the top of the case instead, the cable just isnt long enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man, think i'm gonna extend the cable on the cathode on the mobo tray, wanna get it in the top of the case instead, the cable just isnt long enough



Same thing happened to me when I had the TT Armour case so I never extended it to get the cathode to where I wanted it


----------



## nt300 (Mar 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> My new 5770s show up Mon so can I play too....
> Crosshair III (FX790)
> AMD 965
> Asus CuCore 5770s (had XFX 5770s but sold them)


Whats wrong with XFX 5770? I like mine


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Whats wrong with XFX 5770? I like mine





MKmods said:


> LOL, im so retarded... I had perfectly good 5770s (a bit noisy but good) and I sold them to wait for 5830s but they turned out to be not such a good deal, than I waited for an openbox 5880 but I am just too dam slow...
> 
> Today I found a pair of the New Asus cards for $124ea, so screw the waiting I got them. I like how they have the long exhaust slot (instead of the small one the rest of the cards have)
> 
> ...



Thats my story and im sticking to it...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

ROFL, did we ever say otherwise


----------



## Lubna (Mar 5, 2010)

I have two Sapphire ATi AMD HD5870 Vapor-X 1GB OC






















Graphics cards aren´t OC

My best regards for All


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 5, 2010)

mm just got back my 4890 cf and man i love it! these babies kill all frame rates it makes me feel goooooood! they both run 970 stock no voltage increas!  I up the voltage to 1/325V each slam that baby to 1GHZ core and omfg! it makes crysis look like the kiddie pool! im runin to bed now it 4:30am here  but tomorrow ill run the crysis bench on dual 1GHZ core and dual 1.8GHZ mem


----------



## wolf (Mar 5, 2010)

also (FIH) The Don, i have an amendment to my stats on your frontpage.

the 4870 512's were run in my older rig with a P45 mobo and a Q6600 CPU.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 5, 2010)

Crossfiring and OCing my HD 5770 Vapor-Xs is like shoving portable heater in a mini-fridge (tried it!).

Can anyone recommend me a case fan of pure cooling awesomeness?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

The Scythe sflex's 110CFM's are great case fans.  2000 RPM's I believe.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 5, 2010)

You can add me .

Got two PowerColour 4870's 1GB ram verisons
Using the Sapphire 790FX Pure Mobo
With an AMD Athlon 6400x2


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ROFL, did we ever say otherwise



LOL, its nice to be understood


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2010)

I see Buddie has 2 5870's so I decided to clock this 5970 up to his stock setting and just fell shy of his Heaven  mark score..

I used redline just to bump the mem voltage **(not sure if I even needed to but I did)** and Afterburner for the rest...mem VCCD's topped out @ 56c


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 6, 2010)

Using MSI Afterburner I find OR need some advice from the fine ppl in TPU for a cooling curve.

Can someone give me a fan curve for a 5970 so it keeps the components cool but the fan at a reasonable Db level?

Thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 6, 2010)

Lubna said:


> I have two Sapphire ATi AMD HD5870 Vapor-X 1GB OC
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100305/unigine3.png
> 
> ...


I love the looks of those gpu's bro   but I hate thinking about how hot the inside of the case gets :shadedshu


----------



## nt300 (Mar 6, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I see Buddie has 2 5870's so I decided to clock this 5970 up to his stock setting and just fell shy of his Heaven  mark score..


Why it say only 1024MB GDDR5 for your 5900? Or is it counting the dual Gpu's as 2 single units. Jus curious


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Why it say only 1024MB GDDR5 for your 5900? Or is it counting the dual Gpu's as 2 single units. Jus curious



It counts two single units with 1gb of ram allocated to each individually.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Why it say only 1024MB GDDR5 for your 5900? Or is it counting the dual Gpu's as 2 single units. Jus curious



crossfire and SLI do not add ram. 2GB dual GPU card = 1GB per GPU = 1GB usable ram.


I think if you check my post history, i say this at least once a week...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

will add the latest of you guys tomorrow, imma head off to bed now.

oh yeah and Mussels!, have you tried both one and 2 CF bridges? regarding you flicker issue, know its prob something you've tried, but had to ask since when i overclock my cards with 2 bridges on, it flickers, and it dont with one bridge


----------



## nt300 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> crossfire and SLI do not add ram. 2GB dual GPU card = 1GB per GPU = 1GB usable ram.
> 
> I think if you check my post history, i say this at least once a week...


Thanks, and yes I remember you saying something like this many times  These graphics guys need to fix this problem. How about if the graphics card has 4GB GDDR5 will 2GB only be used for games


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Thanks, and yes I remember you saying something like this many times  These graphics guys need to fix this problem. How about if the graphics card has 4GB GDDR5 will 2GB only be used for games



Seems like a massive waste hey

Yo guys, is there any benefit using 2 crossfire bridges then just 1?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

no there isnt. some people have said there is on 5K cards, but there is NO difference between one and two bridges in my testing.


----------



## zithe (Mar 7, 2010)

I wanna flash my card to unlock the freq cap. That's the way to go about it, right?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no there isnt. some people have said there is on 5K cards, but there is NO difference between one and two bridges in my testing.



Didnt think there would be, but had to ask


----------



## nt300 (Mar 7, 2010)

zithe said:


> I wanna flash my card to unlock the freq cap. That's the way to go about it, right?


Yes but it can get quite unstable if you lack cooling.


Mussels said:


> no there isnt. some people have said there is on 5K cards, but there is NO difference between one and two bridges in my testing.


Ask the super, he require 2 bridges for 2 of his HD 4870's or Crossfire won't work right.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Ask the super, he require 2 bridges for 2 of his HD 4870's or Crossfire won't work right.



then i would say one of his bridges doesnt work.

i tested on P35 (16x/4x) and x48 (16x/16x) and had zero difference. ran for months with one, and a few with two on each mobo.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

Updated  with the last of you guys.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

if there is anything i should add in the 1st post feel free to say so.

anything is welcome, sorta


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 7, 2010)

Sign me up brotha. MetalRacer/2 x 5850/1GB/X58/i7 920 






http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark...kings?start=0&cores=2&hardware=radeon_hd_5850
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1942119


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

updated bro

might do a top 10 list of cards used soon


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

just one thing... that table feature has the ability to click at the top to sort it... by leaving half the user fields blank, that feature is useless.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

should i add names to the fields that are empty to make it look better then?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should i add names to the fields that are empty to make it look better then?



it wouldnt make it any worse, and it would let us use those clickies...


oh and btw, i hit edit instead of quote on your post. sorry about that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

then i wont?

haha yeah the benefits of moderaters


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2010)

can i join?




 User | GPU | MB | Chipset | CPU |
cdawall | (used to have) 2x sapphire 4850 1GB dual slot | M4A78T-E | 790GX | 955BE@3.8ghz
| (used to have) 3x sapphire 3850 256mb | MSI K9A2 platinum | 790FX | 9500@2.8ghz
| HIS 3870X2 1GB | Crosshair II | NV 780A | 910@3.7ghz
| VT 4870X2 2GB | Crosshair III | 790FX | 550BE@quad 3.8ghz
| sapphire 4850X2 2GB | M4A78T-E | 790GX | Athlon II 250@4ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

sure bro, could you misspell the table in the end? so it looks like this, tableh, ? then i can just add it directly


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sure bro, could you misspell the table in the end? so it looks like this, tableh, ? then i can just add it directly





 User | GPU | MB | Chipset | CPU |
cdawall | (used to have) 2x sapphire 4850 1GB dual slot | M4A78T-E | 790GX | 955BE@3.8ghz
| (used to have) 3x sapphire 3850 256mb | MSI K9A2 platinum | 790FX | 9500@2.8ghz
| HIS 3870X2 1GB | Crosshair II | NV 780A | 910@3.7ghz
| VT 4870X2 2GB | Crosshair III | 790FX | 550BE@quad 3.8ghz
| sapphire 4850X2 2GB | M4A78T-E | 790GX | Athlon II 250@4ghz
 [/table

of course and just as a forum trick for you hit quote on a post you want the coding off of


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

doh i forgot that, still a tad tired, 

but its updated now^^


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

ok guys, i know its not about crossfire but its sooooooo funny
see the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cDYl0PX1oI
add transcription (cc) and then see if you can make sense in what the ranslater says 

but i'll add some CF thing to it, imagine how sick 2 of those lightning cards would be on dice or LN2 would be evil,


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok guys, i know its not about crossfire but its sooooooo funny
> see the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cDYl0PX1oI
> add transcription (cc) and then see if you can make sense in what the ranslater says
> 
> but i'll add some CF thing to it, imagine how sick 2 of those lightning cards would be on dice or LN2 would be evil,



LOL I found that funny, they both sound like kim jong il from that Team America movie!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

HERRO  that movie is soooooo funny haha  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsfwPsuVjOk&feature=fvst

oh yeah, and random OT is very welcome, as long as it dont offend anyone too much


----------



## Super XP (Mar 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> then i would say one of his bridges doesnt work.
> 
> i tested on P35 (16x/4x) and x48 (16x/16x) and had zero difference. ran for months with one, and a few with two on each mobo.


I need to run both bridges for some reason according to ASUS tech support. They seem to imply that I have to only with the HD 4870's with the 512MB GDDR5 memory. The 1GB versions don't have this issue. Have you heard of such a thing


----------



## zithe (Mar 8, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Yes but it can get quite unstable if you lack cooling.



I has a waterblock on the way.  Just don't know if I'm going to use it yet.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 8, 2010)

Water block not bad. It might need more voltage though. The water will keep it nice an cool.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> HERRO  that movie is soooooo funny haha  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsfwPsuVjOk&feature=fvst
> 
> oh yeah, and random OT is very welcome, as long as it dont offend anyone too much



Holy shit dude that was funny as hell, better than the other video

my bad for being off topic!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Water block not bad. It might need more voltage though. The water will keep it nice an cool.



why does he need more voltage to run with a waterblock?



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Holy shit dude that was funny as hell, better than the other video
> 
> my bad for being off topic!




haha i dont mind off topic at all bro, love it,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

a little 06 run


----------



## nt300 (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why does he need more voltage to run with a waterblock?


No, I mean he can run higher volts if he likes to get much higher clocks because water block will help keep nice and cool. Much better than Air cooling.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

ah, thats what i thought, just wanted to make sure

imma see if i can find a used water block for my cpu, + a pump and a rad, really wanna do water while there is snow


----------



## nt300 (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ah, thats what i thought, just wanted to make sure
> 
> imma see if i can find a used water block for my cpu, + a pump and a rad, really wanna do water while there is snow



I like this place.
WaterBlocks:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/waterblocks.html
Pumps:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/pumps.html


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok I made it finally...

965-Crosshair III (790FX) of Asus 5770 CU's..




Now to find those old Koolance blocks...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

looks nice^^ you wanna wc them?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2010)

yes, I have a bunch of stuff laying around and they seem like H20 would be nice for them. The ref fans were REALLY loud, these are better but still a bit loud and only keep the cards in the 35-62C range at 100%

I just did the first 3Dmark06 (CPU@ 4.0/5770s@900-1250) it was 21,5.. Im hoping to get 22K


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Ok I made it finally...
> 
> 965-Crosshair III (790FX) of Asus 5770 CU's..
> [url]http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/th_P1040071.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Nice setup bro!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

you should be able to hit 950/1375, 

thats what i did without adding more voltage, on some cheapo Powercolors.

is it full cover you will be putting on them?

new mobo, EVGA SLI LE

yes i know the wm sucks, but wont be better until i have a modular psu


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2010)

I like these Asus cards, they are arranged differently than other ones I have seen (nice for water cooling)




I have some old Koolance GPU-180-L06 sitting in a box somewhere (since these arent 5870s heat isant that big of an issue) But il throw on some Enzo copper heatsinks as well just for fun


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

one thing i dont like though is that its got VGA output, shoulda been dual dvi's


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2010)

they came with Hdmi to DVi adaptors.. Honestly, I will never use more than 1 LCD and I would rather have the full width exhaust than the extra DVI.

(And to me I use the VGA every once in a while so I like having it)

I saw the full coverage water coolers EK, they look cool but I dont think they will fit these cards.



(FIH) The Don said:


> well each to his own i guess


one other factor is I got this card from Newegg for $124 so I wasent gonna complain too much..


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 10, 2010)

Huh. PCI-E Power supply for gpu, mem on external? Only one Crossfire connector? Interesting...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

well each to his own i guess 


those koolance actually fits on them, how old are they?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2010)

Really old...server stuff I think..

(I can make anything fit, lol)



cadaveca said:


> Huh. PCI-E Power supply for gpu, mem on external? Only one Crossfire connector? Interesting...



I saw the 1 Crossfire connector and figured I would never buy a 3rd one so it was fine. I really like the way the card is engineered (makes it nice to add cooling to it)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

well as long as its gonna be doing the job then it dont matter how old it is

and i believe that, just a matter of skills


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Ok I made it finally...
> 
> 965-Crosshair III (790FX) of Asus 5770 CU's..
> [url]http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/th_P1040071.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Looking good Mark, welcome aboard   How's gaming with this new setup?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL, gaming was fine with a 5750... with a pair of 5770s its pretty smooth...

(im really bummed the 5830s turned out to be such a sucky deal)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, gaming was fine with a 5750... with a pair of 5770s its pretty smooth...
> 
> (im really bummed the 5830s turned out to be such a sucky deal)



My AMD Quad at 3.8 GHz with a single 5770 is awesome. I Have yet to try with the SSD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

how did it work out for you with the SSD?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how did it work out for you with the SSD?



I haven't gamed with it yet.  I have my stuff backed up in a damn Windows Easy Transfer File.  I can only transfer back to a drive with Windows, my SSD obviously does not have the space to fit 500GB of files.  So I gotta find a way to get a drive that has that capacity and install windows on it.  Then transfer the files to it and from that drive to my 1TB with a Seagate utility or something.  PITA so I haven't done it yet.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

ew, thats gonna be a hassle, 

hope it turns out well for you bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ew, thats gonna be a hassle,
> 
> hope it turns out well for you bro



Thanks bro, it's a hassle I just gotta get into it and just do it, been too lazy LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

haha i know how that feels

but when you get into it it wont really take that long, and then you feel happy that you finally got youself together and did it when its done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha i know how that feels
> 
> but when you get into it it wont really take that long, and then you feel happy that you finally got youself together and did it when its done



Yeah, another thing is I haven't had much time neither.  Maybe this weekend...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

my rig is awake again going to post some benchmarks with just a 4850X2 i wonder how it compares to the 5770's in xfire....


----------



## epicfail (Mar 10, 2010)

kind of late but 4870x2 rest of my stats are in system specs.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm interested in those benches too! Let me know.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, another thing is I haven't had much time neither.  Maybe this weekend...



well that could have something to do with it  hopefully you get it sorted out without anymore SSD truoble or any other trouble



cdawall said:


> my rig is awake again going to post some benchmarks with just a 4850X2 i wonder how it compares to the 5770's in xfire....



i ws VERY surprised when i ran my 2 4850s, they were like 10% slower than my 2 5770s

dont have them any more though, woulda been nice to do a run on the i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

The SSD Is ok, the RAID was causing issues, it's disabled for now till I can figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

very strange


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 10, 2010)

hers a couple runs with a low oc and 4GHZ i7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

epicfail said:


> kind of late but 4870x2 rest of my stats are in system specs.



you need to push the show system specs button to the right



overclocking101 said:


> hers a couple runs with a low oc and 4GHZ i7





looks very nice bro, but i think you can push those cards more


----------



## epicfail (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you need to push the show system specs button to the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It work now? 

Ya all my stuff is stock but o well  it works good on all games right now so


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

guessing you have a E8500 then?


----------



## epicfail (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> guessing you have a E8500 then?


ya sry i just did a basic description, ill make it more exact after.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> my rig is awake again going to post some benchmarks with just a 4850X2 i wonder how it compares to the 5770's in xfire....


Cool CD, what cpu  are you going to use? I wonder how it compares to the 5970


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool CD, what cpu  are you going to use? I wonder how it compares to the 5970



550BE@4ghz quad same one thats in the phenom II thread working out what bench to run etc.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 550BE@4ghz quad same one thats in the phenom II thread working out what bench to run etc.


Wanna have pissn match lol   ? Hey what Science mark score should be good for my spec's?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Wanna have pissn match lol   ? Hey what super PI mark score should be good for my spec's?



sure why the hell not 

super pi for you should be around 14.750sec

benchies for us

sciencemark2 32bit
pcmark05
3dmark06
3dmark01
super pi 1m
wprime32


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

cdawall said:


> sure why the hell not
> 
> super pi for you should be around 14.750sec
> 
> ...


I edit the last post b4 you seen it...

Cool but no go on pcmark05.... Im on Vista...
01 never even heard of it lol... lets just go with Science mark and Mark06 and Vantage k?

you call the clocks on the cpu.... gpu, hmmm lets just set it to whatever sound ok?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

mmmmh a battle then

fire away


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmmh a battle then
> 
> fire away


You too DON lol more the merrier.... mabey we need to start a new thread for this?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

wouldnt be fair, unless i take HT off

what speeds are we going for? i can only do 3.8 on this shitty EVGA board

maybe i'll join the battle tomorrow.

i dont mind you guys posting results here, but you better make a new thread, kind like CP VS JR?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wouldnt be fair, unless i take HT off
> 
> what speeds are we going for? i can only do 3.8 on this shitty EVGA board
> 
> ...


4 cores 4 threads and 4+GHz my friend teehee just kiddn but hey run what ya bring bro,,, and sorry to hear about the new mobo Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

well CP told me to set some voltages in BIOS, imma head off to that now and see what i can get from it

but sure, 4cores without all the fun

so one last call for the evga board,


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

Don and CD go to the new thread for the stand off

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1803666#post1803666


----------



## digibucc (Apr 1, 2010)

upgrade time 


2x5850's in Xfire now. 4870s are gone. everything else is the same.no rush to update just felt like proclaiming  !!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

you lucky sob

i will be selling my 2x5770s + i have already ordered a 5850, and another will join in a few months

updated


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you lucky sob
> 
> i will be selling my 2x5770s + i have already ordered a 5850, and another will join in a few months
> 
> updated


dont be a ^#@% and just go for twin 5870's bro, don't waste your time and money


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

lol why he can just flash to the 5870 bios if its a reference card and only be 3-5% slower overclock further hes set and at $200 bones cheaper  all about maximizing performance at the lowest cost possible


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> dont be a ^#@% and just go for twin 5870's bro, don't waste your time and money



i WOULD ! if i lived in the US

a 5870 costs around 600$ here, and a 5850 is around 400$

+ 2x 5870s is only for people who has a 2560x1600 res screen imo

+ i dont have unlimited funds even though it would be fun 
so now you know why bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

bah dont worry about it Don i finally got my cards flashed to unlocked bios stock volts i hit 870 core 1150 memory on both except for crysis where im cpu limited out the ass i saw a nice big ol chunk tomorrow ill run a few benchs between stock and overclocked ie 725/1000 vs 850/1150 and you can compare it to 5870 results im fairly certain clock to clock the 5870 isnt that much faster and i know the asus bios for the 5870 can be flashed onto the reference 5850s automatically setting voltage higher and base clocks at 850/1200  and u can hit even higher usually 950 range and you dont need afterburner to do it so its win win in a sense

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd5850.html

seems about 3-5% difference clock to clock

heavens bench 

crysis 

so for Don he can save $400 bucks and with some atiflash skills can easily achieve the same performance so all i can say is go for it man and good luck
etc 1 fps difference between the cards when there clocks are the same

also in some tests the 5850 clocked at 5870 speeds is faster then the 5870 at stock so clock comparison seems to sway back in forth


http://www.xbitlabs.com/misc/picture/?src=/images/video/radeon-hd5850/diagr/21_585vs587_big.png&1=1

pay attention to the green scores thats the 5850 at 5870 clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

Just played crysis, saw no lower than 42 FPS


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

i dont 

sounds interesting, but im not trying to start any sort of fight here, just wanted to point out why i didnt go for the 5870s, i might get dual 5890s when they come, but idk, or maybe when the 5990 comes, but, yeah

mine will be this one 

but i dont know if i can raise the voltage with this one? if not i will return it within the 14 days and get my money back and buy another





it looks nice, + i have good experience with sapphire cards and their coolers, so i went for it, + they have open box/demo deals on the 5850s sometimes for like 280$ which is CHEAP in shitty denmark, then i might grab one of those, 

so yeah 200$ per cards is alot to me, + i got a ssd so no more fun for me this month 



Chicken Patty said:


> Just played crysis, saw no lower than 42 FPS
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100331/photo.jpg



i told you so they perform VERY well those little fuckers


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

not sure reference cards tend to keep the batmobile cooler and it performs just fine at 870/1150 my fan never becomes audible while gaming and the cards have yet to break 75'c  when gaming and thats in a hot room.

id say google your gpu and see what comes up in terms of overclocking 

and im not starting anything either man just i dont think the 5870 makes sense were talking clock for clock only 1-5% difference  and both gpus are the same so they can handle the same volts so a 5850's core should go just as far as a 5870 if your willing to take it there and in that sense here in the usa $100 price difference isnt worth it and on your end at $200 difference per card its REALLY not worth it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not sure reference cards tend to keep the batmobile cooler and it performs just fine at 870/1150 my fan never becomes audible while gaming and the cards have yet to break 75'c  when gaming and thats in a hot room.
> 
> id say google your gpu and see what comes up in terms of overclocking
> 
> and im not starting anything either man just i dont think the 5870 makes sense were talking clock for clock only 1-5% difference  and both gpus are the same so they can handle the same volts so a 5850's core should go just as far as a 5870 if your willing to take it there and in that sense here in the usa $100 price difference isnt worth it and on your end at $200 difference per card its REALLY not worth it



i know, but it was also the only was they had in stock, so i kinda had to take it haha 
i have searched google for hours and i havent found a review with that specific model, so ill just wait and see how it goes 

i know man  and the 5850 is basically a 5870 just tuned down a bit, but i'm glad im not going for dual 5830s, they are just fail imo
they're only slightly better than the 5770s, + they use more power, and have a higher pricetag  so those are a no-go

i might try 2x5670s just for the fun of it, because i can return them within 14 days and get my money back i hear they are evil in cf compared to the price


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

i can confirm that going from 725 /1000 to 855/1150 crossfire i gained 65 fps in Devil may cry 4 dx9 mode 343 in scene 1 vs 411 in scene 1 with overclock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

hey don, you missed my post a few posts back?  Add me yo


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> bah dont worry about it Don i finally got my cards flashed to unlocked bios stock volts i hit 870 core 1150 memory on both except for crysis where im cpu limited out the ass i saw a nice big ol chunk tomorrow ill run a few benchs between stock and overclocked ie 725/1000 vs 850/1150 and you can compare it to 5870 results im fairly certain clock to clock the 5870 isnt that much faster and i know the asus bios for the 5870 can be flashed onto the reference 5850s automatically setting voltage higher and base clocks at 850/1200  and u can hit even higher usually 950 range and you dont need afterburner to do it so its win win in a sense
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd5850.html
> 
> ...


Shit Im hitting 900Mhz core, 1300MHz mem on my un-altered gpu.... just go get the gpu that can run with the big dogs Don, unless you wanna stay on the pourch LMFAO!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i can confirm that going from 725 /1000 to 855/1150 crossfire i gained 65 fps in Devil may cry 4 dx9 mode 343 in scene 1 vs 411 in scene 1 with overclock


wanna see what I get hehe


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

im getting 850/1150 at 1.08 volts 5870s are what 1.162 at that 1.162 i can hit 900+ as well so its still a moot point you pay $200 more for 1-5% at best the average being 3% and if that 3% is say 1 fps in crysis that $200 was just pissed away  dont get me wrong if i had that cash id have 5870s just well cause i could but at the end of the day i paid $259 ea for my 5850s so $520 compared to $800 + now and i can stay within 3% it just dosent make sense to do it. 

and ive only done 1 high voltage run at 1.2volts using afterburner and i can hit 950 core at that voltage

my point is my gpus with voltage can and probably will scale the same as a 5870 or a 5970 will with volts and clocks your still only going to be 1-7% ahead IF i could overclock my cpu further but this board ram and cpu just dont like each other


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey don, you missed my post a few posts back?  Add me yo



and now its updated, sorry for missing that bro 




fullinfusion said:


> Shit Im hitting 900Mhz core, 1300MHz mem on my un-altered gpu.... just go get the gpu that can run with the big dogs Don, unless you wanna stay on the pourch LMFAO!!!



ROFL STFU haha my economy is not made for this haha 
i would pwn you all if i had unlimited funds 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> and ive only done 1 high voltage run at 1.2volts using afterburner and i can hit 950 core at that voltage



wow, thats like 30ish %  oc


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

erocker and others are getting 1000mhz + on the cores and some getting 1250-1300 on the memory

using custom fan profiles i still dont ever see the gpus hit above 75'c UNLESS im running furmark even then i top out at 85c


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

lol, i heard that the lightning versions can hit 1300mhz or similar on ln2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

yup crazy the 5850 is the overclocker / tweakers gpu the 5870 is the set it forget it gpu and 2 5970s are the hey im richer then you    but its all good 

if you want Fullinfsion send me a list of games you got and we can do a short bench off i cant compete with you directly but it might be fun to see how this 3.4ghz 940 DDR2 800 and 5850 crossfire setup can do compared to your system

the only game i cant do is the crysis series no matter what i do those games wont use more then 55% of my gpus becuase the cards are starved my cpu just cant feed them fast enough

tested it today overclocking just lowered the gpus usage nothing more 725/100 i get about 66-70% at 850 1150 drops to 53-57%


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and now its updated, sorry for missing that bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i DOUBT IT LOL i7 BOY..... iM JUST WAITING FOR THE 2ND 5970 TO ARRIVE (BOUGHT AND PAID FOR) AND X6 1095t CPU.... WANNA PLAY THEN?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup crazy the 5850 is the overclocker / tweakers gpu the 5870 is the set it forget it gpu and 2 5970s are the hey im richer then you    but its all good
> 
> if you want Fullinfsion send me a list of games you got and we can do a short bench off i cant compete with you directly but it might be fun to see how this 3.4ghz 940 DDR2 800 and 5850 crossfire setup can do compared to your system
> 
> ...


gow, hAWX, re5, dIRT 2 gRID?

I can down grade if you like to what ever clocks and memory you like to play against?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

well the i7 setup hasnt cost me more than my old amd setup, so how should i be able to say no to that deal

and you better be quiet now or else ill get on a plane and come steal those 5970s of yours


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well the i7 setup hasnt cost me more than my old amd setup, so how should i be able to say no to that deal
> 
> and you better be quiet now or else ill get on a plane and come steal those 5970s of yours


HAHA ONLY IF YOU CAN PULL THEM FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS LOL....SHIT SRY CAPS

Um x6 is going to stomp the I7 fans Im sure heheh


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> HAHA ONLY IF YOU CAN PULL THEM FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS LOL....SHIT SRY CAPS
> 
> Um x6 is going to stomp the I7 fans Im sure heheh



Ps go for it, just bring your rig and lets get it on against CD and his Phase unit hehe... I got a pot to play with but just been way to busy to get the dice.... this chip can do 4.5GHz on H20 easy but Im just waiting for the local guy to bring in the dice,,,,,, It's coming into summer so dice is going to be plentiful for the anglers (fisherman)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

well i'll be bringing my bonesaw 

so i get both your hands and the cards

NO its not mwuhahahaha,


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2010)

Let me go back some

First pics I have of CrossFire are:





HammerON|2 X X1900 XT's|512MB each|X38|E6600




Had Arctic Cooling coolers on them

Then the 3870's:




HammerON|2 x 3870's|512 MB each|X38|E6600
Then 4870's:




HammerON|2 x 4870's|512MB each|X48|E8500

Then I went to a GTX 295: and then a single GTX 275 and then another......


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/s5850.jpg



i'm pretty sure the fan in the middle means it is not reference.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 2, 2010)

I just got myself a little CF setup here:
Yukikaze | 2xHD5670 512MB GDDR5 | Gigabyte EP45-UD3P | Q9650


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> gow, hAWX, re5, dIRT 2 gRID?
> 
> I can down grade if you like to what ever clocks and memory you like to play against?



no need to downclock man this just a little fun to see how a few overclocked 5850s do im not gonna push my system that hard.... i think i might have a hdd failure soon so i need to pay more attention to that but ill be running

3.41ghz 1800 HT 1800nb with ddr2 800 at 5-5-5-15 2T

2 5850s at 850 /1150

Resident Evil 5 i got the bench loaded so thats a green light

Dirt2 is also a green light

if you have them Heaven Bench 2.0 also works dosent need to be extensive but. it might be intresting to see how 2 5850s stand against a 5970


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Let me go back some
> 
> First pics I have of CrossFire are:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/Computer 2 2007.jpg
> ...



added bro




Yukikaze said:


> I just got myself a little CF setup here:
> Yukikaze | 2xHD5670 512MB GDDR5 | Gigabyte EP45-UD3P | Q9650



added bro how are they in gaming?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no need to downclock man this just a little fun to see how a few overclocked 5850s do im not gonna push my system that hard.... i think i might have a hdd failure soon so i need to pay more attention to that but ill be running
> 
> 3.41ghz 1800 HT 1800nb with ddr2 800 at 5-5-5-15 2T
> 
> ...



Here is Heaven mark score for ya Crazeye


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

thats at 850 /1100 with my cpu at 3400 ht at 1800 nb at 1800 ram is at 5-5-5-15 2T 800mhz






Resident Evil 5 

ran at 830 core 1000 memory i got a blue screen trying 850 /1100 seems ULPS from the drivers is still causing me issues when using afterburner to add voltage


Dirt 2 at the above clocks 81.8 average 66.3 minimum


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 3, 2010)

I just ordered 2 used 1GB HD4890s. 1 XFX and 1 Sapphire. Going to hook them up with a DFI LP UT CFX3200 and a CCBBE Opteron 180. A new LCD is on the "near future list". Should be quite a bit better than my AGP x1950pro_512MB. Double the FPS would be nice, and the ability to race at night with everything maxed out and lots of cars would be awesome. I'm going to have to try some DX10(and pci-e too lol)........finally.........


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

lol

just remember to have a good psu at 600w or better, they use ALOT of power, 
but you def have something to look forward to with those 2 cards, they are beasts in CF


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

I will be joining this clubhouse very soon


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol
> 
> just remember to have a good psu at 600w or better, they use ALOT of power,
> but you def have something to look forward to with those 2 cards, they are beasts in CF


I forgot to mention I'm getting a Corsair 750tx next week. I have to get that before I can even try crossfire. I'll let you guys know how my new system runs in a week or so.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I will be joining this clubhouse very soon



sounds nice bro 
dually 5870s 



ny_driver said:


> I forgot to mention I'm getting a Corsair 750tx next week. I have to get that before I can even try crossfire. I'll let you guys know how my new system runs in a week or so.


ah, that should be sufficient i think


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2010)

Well.....I had Tri-Fire 1GB 4870's are one point.....then went to Crossfire as I put one in my girlfriends rig.....then both of mine died in a horrible accident (too many mhz! LOL) so I got myself a cheap GX2.

All of my cards had FC blocks on them....I will try and get some pictures up later if I can find them, if not I'll take pictures of the dead cards.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I have a measly 4830 crossfire in my I7 920 system.  Can I join the club?

Would like to upgrade when prices drop.

Seriously though, they work great and and have now problems with any game at 1920x1200.

Currently playing Mass Effect 2 with 16x AF.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

im getting pissed off now my games wont run fullscreen on steam aka dirt 2 fullscreen is like say firefox full but with the bars with the - [] X and it refuses to correct itself

alright im really starting to hate steam somehow it magically decided to change ALL my games in steam to have fullscreen = false seriously wtf  shit like this is why ppl buy consoles


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Well.....I had Tri-Fire 1GB 4870's are one point.....then went to Crossfire as I put one in my girlfriends rig.....then both of mine died in a horrible accident (too many mhz! LOL) so I got myself a cheap GX2.
> 
> All of my cards had FC blocks on them....I will try and get some pictures up later if I can find them, if not I'll take pictures of the dead cards.



LOL guess they couldnt take the heat huh? 
well find some pics and i'll add you bro



PopcornMachine said:


> Well, I have a measly 4830 crossfire in my I7 920 system.  Can I join the club?
> 
> Would like to upgrade when prices drop.
> 
> ...


well if they run the things you need, then why upgrade?  but i guess the obvious choice would be either 5770s in CF or a 5850 ? but yeah, it all depends on one's economy


crazyeyesreaper said:


> im getting pissed off now my games wont run fullscreen on steam aka dirt 2 fullscreen is like say firefox full but with the bars with the - [] X and it refuses to correct itself
> 
> alright im really starting to hate steam somehow it magically decided to change ALL my games in steam to have fullscreen = false seriously wtf  shit like this is why ppl buy consoles



that sounds strange, tried to uninstall steam and reinstall it? 
dont really know what you should do about it?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

alt-enter fullscreens games


i had a similar issue at one point, i had my screen running at 60Hz and the games set to it, and they didnt like running that when my monitor reverted to 59Hz max.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

lets hope its just that haha


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

its fixed apparently in rare cases if u alt tab from a steam game it will auto set all your games ini files to fullscreen = false so no matter what u do they never go fullscreen untill u change fullscreen= false to fullscreen = true eitherway its fixed but thats just just damn screwy


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry for the quality, it was taken from my phone. The wire that is over the two cards is to the ATX, when I had it custom made, I had to rewire a lot of stuff to make it fit. I could've re-route it better, but I was too lazy 

Benchmarks O/C to 1000/1300

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds nice bro
> dually 5870s
> 
> 
> ah, that should be sufficient i think



Yeah man most likely, just gonna wait several weeks and see if ATi announce anything new


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

fullinfusion needs to update his post 1 page back i got his heaven bench run and did dirt 2 and re5 im still waiting man  i want to see what that extra 800mhz and other fancy stuff gives you


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Apr 4, 2010)

HELLSPAWNPR/ 1st CF  3870+3850 512mb, Gecube  2nd CF  2 XFX 4770 512mb/790x/AMD x4 630 3.5GHZ


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1462/img0732gd.jpg
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/6469/img0742te.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the quality, it was taken from my phone. The wire that is over the two cards is to the ATX, when I had it custom made, I had to rewire a lot of stuff to make it fit. I could've re-route it better, but I was too lazy
> ...



looks good except hte 8pin haha 
regarding the overclock then i have no clue since i havent tried it on the 5850s yet



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah man most likely, just gonna wait several weeks and see if ATi announce anything new



like 5890 or what?



HELLSPAWNPR said:


> HELLSPAWNPR/ 1st CF  3870+3850 512mb, Gecube  2nd CF  2 XFX 4770 512mb/790x/AMD x4 630 3.5GHZ
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x183/froy76/DSC01628-1-1.jpg
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x183/froy76/DSC02114.jpg
> 
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x183/froy76/motherfkr.png



i'll add you in a sec bro


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks good except hte 8pin haha
> regarding the overclock then i have no clue since i havent tried it on the 5850s yet
> 
> 
> ...



You guessed it


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 4, 2010)

I am quite surprised by my two HD5670s. I can run the Mechwarrior: Living Legends total conversion for Crysis at Very High settings at 1680x1050 with FPS around the 45-50 mark. Granted, the game itself has larger maps and view distances, so it bogs down to around 24-25 average fps at those settings, but I don't play Crysis - I shoot 'Mechs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2010)

Im in - I got 2 1gb 4870's on a P45 board!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I am quite surprised by my two HD5670s. I can run the Mechwarrior: Living Legends total conversion for Crysis at Very High settings at 1680x1050 with FPS around the 45-50 mark. Granted, the game itself has larger maps and view distances, so it bogs down to around 24-25 average fps at those settings, but I don't play Crysis - I shoot 'Mechs



that is NICE bro, they do perform VERY well i must say,  guess they would be nice in a budget gamer, 



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> You guessed it



wooohooooo 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Im in - I got 2 1gb 4870's on a P45 board!!



added you bro, welcome and now we have 13 pairs of 4870s in here, thats nice


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 4, 2010)

Can I join? 

I've got two 2GB Vapor-X HD4870's in Crossfire and they perform like no tommorow. Can run pretty much all games the way the should, on high  With excellent FPS aswell.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

2gb each card?

never heard of that haha

but yes, you're in, and now we have 14 pairs of 4870s , nice rig btw


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Don. 

And yeah, 2GB each. I would have probaly get the same performance with the cheaper 1GB versions. But hey, I wanted something special xD There arent that many people that can say they have 4GB vRAM in there computer and a whole lot less that can say they're single GPU cards


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> And yeah, 2GB each. I would have probaly get the same performance with the cheaper 1GB versions. But hey, I wanted something special xD There arent that many people that can say they have 4GB vRAM in there computer and a whole lot less that can say they're single GPU cards



thats nice  i think that when you have more vram you can put on more eyecandy/viewdistance etc? correct me if im wrong 

whats the temps on those? i know the 4870s are hotties 
but havent tried the vapor version myself


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 4, 2010)

Yup, I can run GTAIV on Ultra High, all settings to max and still be in the green. To bad it doesnt support Crossfire. Crysis isnt much of a problem too, atleast if I keep AA to a minimum. Lets say 2x AA on Very High Dx10. I have yet to experience lag.

The only game that lags is Metro 2033, but I doubt thats my cards and it only does it in fire fights so I dunno.

Idle
Top card: 42c
Bottom card: 49c

Load (Furmark)
Top card: 59c
Bottom card: 65c


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Yup, I can run GTAIV on Ultra High, all settings to max and still be in the green. To bad it doesnt support Crossfire. Crysis isnt much of a problem too, atleast if I keep AA to a minimum. Lets say 2x AA on Very High Dx10. I have yet to experience lag.
> 
> The only game that lags is Metro 2033, but I doubt thats my cards and it only does it in fire fights so I dunno.
> 
> ...



thats nice^^ yep i think its weird that they didnt make multi gpu support in that game, 
but i guess thats what happens when its made for consoles 

strange, i can almost maxx metro out in dx11 with my 2 5770s in Full HD, and they dont lagg in anything? 
what driver are you using?

those temps are crazy, guess the vapor cooler is REALLY good haha


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> LOL guess they couldnt take the heat huh?
> well find some pics and i'll add you bro



All my cards had full cover waterblocks, heat wasnt the issue.


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats nice^^ yep i think its weird that they didnt make multi gpu support in that game,
> but i guess thats what happens when its made for consoles
> 
> strange, i can almost maxx metro out in dx11 with my 2 5770s in Full HD, and they dont lagg in anything?
> ...



Dont know exactly what drivers I'm using. Last time I'm checked I use the newer 10.x drivers. I'll have to check later today.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

Those cards look really NICE!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

you guys are forgetting that you're comparing DX10 metro and DX11 metro, performance will be different.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

well, dx11 is heavier than dx 10 right=

my 5770 should be equivelant to a 4870 ~, they "should" have the same performance it +- a little?

but idk, im not that much into it


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well, dx11 is heavier than dx 10 right=
> 
> my 5770 should be equivelant to a 4870 ~, they "should" have the same performance it +- a little?
> 
> but idk, im not that much into it



no, DX11 doesnt have to be heavier. just like DX10 is actually faster than DX9, just they always add more graphics cause they feel like it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

oh you see how much i knew hahaXD


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

Does Hybrid crossfire work?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2010)

Lap it up


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 4, 2010)

Hahaha, even more HD4870's  125GB/ps, I smell overclock  My stock ones only pump 115GB/ps trough the PCI-E slots.


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 4, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Hahaha, even more HD4870's  125GB/ps, I smell overclock  My stock ones only pump 115GB/ps trough the PCI-E slots.



EDIT: Reinstalled Crysis, havent tried it since I put in my second card. My question to you people, is this normal? I've turned on 8x AA and turned everything on Very High. Is the game broken? Or a damn vRAM hog....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah, Im probably gonna try n squeeze a little more out of my 4870's

but the first versions of the vapor-x toxic coolers with the heatpipes totally suck balls. - well not totally totally, they do a good job but their not as good as the cut down 'intel' HSF type ones like the ones that come on the 2Gb cards.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 4, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> EDIT: Reinstalled Crysis, havent tried it since I put in my second card. My question to you people, is this normal? I've turned on 8x AA and turned everything on Very High. Is the game broken? Or a damn vRAM hog....
> 
> http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/Crazykeny91/Crysis2010-04-0420-01-38-13.png



Nice Crysis screen, I will post some too...is that a mod running?


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 5, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Nice Crysis screen, I will post some too...is that a mod running?



Nope the unpatched Vanilla Crysis, straight of the CD.


----------



## delta23 (Apr 5, 2010)

*need a display addapter*

could you please help me? I need to know if i need a active display addapter to run 3 monitors off of my HD 5770? i do not have cross fire as my mother board does not have compatibility for it however I was told that i could only use an active display port addapter as the regular addapters do not allow you to play on line games on three screens becuase the active addapter has the ability to send messeges to the monitor inorder to run it. Is this correct and or can i use a cheaper addapter?
Neil


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

no that is correct. it can theoretically work with a DP->VGA adapter, but it pushes so much through that they overload and fail.  the $100 adapter is the only solution i have found


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 6, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1840639&postcount=55 - ATI 10.5 Beta benchmark review I did


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 7, 2010)

I would have been a soon to be member, most likely, but..

# *1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16) (The PCIEX16 slot conforms to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
# *1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4) 

That wasn't fun to find out. It's PCI-E 1.1 x4, so no point in crossfiring.

USB3&SATA6 stealing my lines  Have one HD 5770 coming and had my mind set for another.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

are you sure it isnt 2.0?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 7, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I would have been a soon to be member, most likely, but..
> 
> # *1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16) (The PCIEX16 slot conforms to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
> # *1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4)
> ...



IIRC only UD4 and up on the GB lineup have a second PCIe slot with meaningful bandwidth.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you sure it isnt 2.0?





Yukikaze said:


> IIRC only UD4 and up on the GB lineup have a second PCIe slot with meaningful bandwidth.



That. UD4 and upwards add SLI suppors, so the NF200 brings the missing lanes.
_# 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16)
# 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8) (The PCIEX16 and PCIEX8 slots conforms to PCI Express 2.0 standard.) _

The 4 lines comes from chipset. P55-UD3 would be fine, like DonInKansas has.
edit: or not, he should have performance issues: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...rboard&ProductID=3162&ProductName=GA-P55-UD3R


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 7, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> That. UD4 and upwards add SLI suppors, so the NF200 brings the missing lanes.



I am pretty sure the UD4 (Well, the UD4P) doesn't have a NF200 chip and has its 16 PCIe lanes from the CPU itself. It runs X16/Dis or X8/X8.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

i think its only the UD7's that have the NF200 chip?


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 7, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I am pretty sure the UD4 (Well, the UD4P) doesn't have a NF200 chip and has its 16 PCIe lanes from the CPU itself. It runs X16/Dis or X8/X8.





(FIH) The Don said:


> i think its only the UD7's that have the NF200 chip?



Ah, yes true. So UD3s are just wired like this to make me sad 

This from UD4 page:
	* When dual graphics cards are used in 1st and 2nd  PCIex16 slots, SATA3 / USB 3.0 (Marvell 9128 /NEC USB 3.0 Controllers) will work at normal mode. 

And mine does this:
* When SATA3 / USB 3.0 (Marvell 9128 /NEC USB 3.0 Controllers) work at turbo mode, 1st PCIE x16 will work at x8 speed. 

Oh well. It's 5850 or GTS 450 next. Have to rock 1x5770 untill then. You enjoy your dual cards


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Ah, yes true. So UD3s are just wired like this to make me sad
> 
> This from UD4 page:
> * When dual graphics cards are used in 1st and 2nd  PCIex16 slots, SATA3 / USB 3.0 (Marvell 9128 /NEC USB 3.0 Controllers) will work at normal mode.
> ...



Rule 1. Always research before you spend you cash. I read through at least 5 reviews before i decide whatever im going to buy is suitable for me needs - its a lot of money to put into a new system then find out that it doesnt perform as you would expect which means more messing around & possibly money wasted as you have to aquire a new board & swap it around which means a total part out & rebuild


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Rule 1. Always research before you spend you cash. I read through at least 5 reviews before i decide whatever im going to buy is suitable for me needs - its a lot of money to put into a new system then find out that it doesnt perform as you would expect which means more messing around & possibly money wasted as you have to aquire a new board & swap it around which means a total part out & rebuild



Hehee, I've always used just one graphics card, so the USB3 part with good socket was what I was after. Second slot slowness just came as a surprise, as I came from 8x/8x P45 board.

I would have gone 5850 straight, but they haven't gone down in price, so 5770 is something new (and cooler) to play with to wait for prices to drop. Then seeing as 2x5770 would be faster than 5850 (and cheaper) got me interested in crossfire the first time and this is 4 months after I've bought the board 

Now if I'd used 2 cards before, then I might have payed extra for UD4 if I'd get the urge to crossfire. But like you, I read too many reviews and make firefox beg for mercy, having n-amount of tabs open


----------



## computertechy (Apr 8, 2010)

does having a 5970 count Don?

if so. Add me please bud.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2010)

computertechy said:


> does having a 5970 count Don?
> 
> if so. Add me please bud.



it should, it does use crossfire.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 8, 2010)

sure does but I still say  4870X2 5970X2 3870X2 users are cheaters! not as many crossfire problems with dual gpu as there is with dual card


----------



## epicfail (Apr 8, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> sure does but I still say  4870X2 5970X2 3870X2 users are cheaters! not as many crossfire problems with dual gpu as there is with dual card



not cheaters just the smarter ones


----------



## suraswami (Apr 8, 2010)

just added another 4850 to make a CF system.  see specs.  Guess I can join this club


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

computertechy said:


> does having a 5970 count Don?
> 
> if so. Add me please bud.



it sure does 



overclocking101 said:


> sure does but I still say  4870X2 5970X2 3870X2 users are cheaters! not as many crossfire problems with dual gpu as there is with dual card



dualgpu cards is good when you have other expansion cards in the rig, and no they are not cheaters, just smart 



epicfail said:


> not cheaters just the smarter ones



+1



suraswami said:


> just added another 4850 to make a CF system.  see specs.  Guess I can join this club



yep, you're in bro


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2010)

suraswami said:


> just added another 4850 to make a CF system.  see specs.  Guess I can join this club



now to see how the 4xxx series stands up against time


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

2 x 4850 is actually very good, i played mw1/2 + l4d1+2 and crysis nearly maxxed out at 1680x1050


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2010)

well - I think 14 pairs of 4870's stand as a testament as to how good the cards still are compared to the newer generation. even though the 5xxx series has been out for a while despite crossfiring 5770's or 5850's being the more popular choice.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well - I think 14 pairs of 4870's stand as a testament as to how good the cards still are compared to the newer generation. even though the 5xxx series has been out for a while despite crossfiring 5770's or 5850's being the more popular choice.



i would gladly sell my 4870's and throw some cash in to upgrade to a single 5850/5870, but i cant find a buyer(s) locally.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i would gladly sell my 4870's and throw some cash in to upgrade to a single 5850/5870, but i cant find a buyer(s) locally.



Like your new avatar Mussels

I will be selling my HD5870 of soon, you interested in a 2month HIS HD5870 let me know, I'd give you a good price Mussels. PM me if your interested 

Sry for being off topic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well - I think 14 pairs of 4870's stand as a testament as to how good the cards still are compared to the newer generation. even though the 5xxx series has been out for a while despite crossfiring 5770's or 5850's being the more popular choice.



they ARE good yes, but remember, its like 1.5 years ago they were launched, i think that in 6months time we will have the same amount or more with the 58xx cards



Mussels said:


> i would gladly sell my 4870's and throw some cash in to upgrade to a single 5850/5870, but i cant find a buyer(s) locally.



that sucks, arent there a "local" forum in Australia? we have 3 bigger sites in denmark, and i see 5850/5870 for sale almost every day, i would imagine that would be similar in Australia?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> they ARE good yes, but remember, its like 1.5 years ago they were launched, i think that in 6months time we will have the same amount or more with the 58xx cards
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks, arent there a "local" forum in Australia? we have 3 bigger sites in denmark, and i see 5850/5870 for sale almost every day, i would imagine that would be similar in Australia?



we have a few, but i dont trust random strangers. too many scams/cons, where people have a dead version of your product, buy it off you and then claim you sent a dud card - they send you the dud back and keep the working one - free RMA for them, and you get fecked over and a bad rep.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

wow, that just sucks, but yes there is every once in a while a scammer.

but i only buy stuff from known members, and whom i know can be trusted, 

but i guess you will have to be patient, 

or maybe buy a open box/demo version? i saved at ton of money that way, and i still have the same warranty thing as when i buy new stuff


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2010)

No Ebay?? Ive bought stuff quite a few times


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

its prob. been banned


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 9, 2010)

I am the owner of 2xHD4890. 1 HD4890 is at the post office now and the other will probably be there tomorrow, but I won't have my ASUS A8R32-MVP Deluxe until next weekend No crossfire until then. Fortunately I do have a pci-e board to test them on.

Feel free to add me to the roster anytime.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

gonna put you on the list in a min, but make sure to post some pics of you rig when its done


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gonna put you on the list in a min, but make sure to post some pics of you rig when its done


Thanks, you can count on that!


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No Ebay?? Ive bought stuff quite a few times



Was that message to me?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

no i think it was to Mussels


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2010)

i could ebay them, i guess.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 10, 2010)

oooo i'd like to join

2x 5870's from xfx, stock clock 850/1200, overclocked gaming settings 990/1300 1.312v


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

you're in bro

but im not, sold both my 5770s, now i only have a 5850 but that wont be alone for long


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

Need some advice here guys. I want to buy another HD5870 to go crossfire but the PCI E layout on the Asus Rampage Extreme II sux, if I were to do crossfire I would have to use the PCI E slot right below the top HD5870 and I don't want to suffocate that card, I just wanted to know has anyone done their crossfire setup like this and have they ran into any heat issue's or any other problems, or would be better to save myself the hassle and buy a HD5970 and overclock thet hell outta it


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally upgraded my howitzers 

(2) Sapphire HD5970s . . . will provide GPU-Z screenie later, if need be


----------



## digibucc (Apr 10, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Need some advice here guys. I want to buy another HD5870 to go crossfire but the PCI E layout on the Asus Rampage Extreme II sux, if I were to do crossfire I would have to use the PCI E slot right below the top HD5870 and I don't want to suffocate that card, I just wanted to know has anyone done their crossfire setup like this and have they ran into any heat issue's or any other problems, or would be better to save myself the hassle and buy a HD5970 and overclock thet hell outta it



i have 2x5850s in a rampage in that configuration.

the bottom slot is 8x 2.0, which will not limit the card in any way.  that's if you can fit it there, i had to buy another case large enough to fit the card there. (when i had 3x4870s)

the 2x5850s are right next to each other, and with a small piece of plastic in between to separate for airflow.  they keep cool enough, getting into 50s on idle and 70s on load.

i was worried in the beginning with mine, but they really seem to handle it well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Finally upgraded my howitzers
> 
> (2) Sapphire HD5970s . . . will provide GPU-Z screenie later, if need be



i want pictures of the rig haha


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i have 2x5850s in a rampage in that configuration.
> 
> the bottom slot is 8x 2.0, which will not limit the card in any way.  that's if you can fit it there, i had to buy another case large enough to fit the card there. (when i had 3x4870s)
> 
> ...



Thanx for the help, I would of put it in the bottom PCI E x8 slot but it wouldn't fit because of the case but I blame the PCI E layout on this motherboard but anyways putting the cards close together isn't too bad for you?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

you dont have a Thermi do you

if not then it dosnt get THAT hot, i think it might get like 7-80c MAX, and that is not something to get worried about


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you dont have a Thermi do you
> 
> if not then it dosnt get THAT hot, i think it might get like 7-80c MAX, and that is not something to get worried about



Nah Bru! no heaters in my rig cheers for the help

Its finally settled, another HD5870 on the way


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

The way its meant to be grilled

good, then you're gonna have some awesomeness cf power soon

wich 5870 did you get?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> The way its meant to be grilled
> 
> good, then you're gonna have some awesomeness cf power soon
> 
> wich 5870 did you get?



LMAO

Im going with the HIS reference card, I've always liked HIS and never had any problems with them plus they are cheaper then the other brands, Sapphire, gigabyte, asus, XFX you name it.

I was thinking of getting this one one but heard ppl saying that these coolers release the heat back into the case which sux so I decided the reference design.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

HIS is good, i've heard some people had artifact problems with their XFX 5870? 

i think that his card has a good cooler, but i dont know if it can be overvolted through afterburner? i know my non reference 5850




cant raise the voltage without a voltmod, but i have to wait and see what future afterburners will do, they already got it done on the toxic versions


----------



## digibucc (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah any non ref with the fan in the center doesn't circulate the same, and pushes a lot of air in the case rather than out the back. i've got one of each and they both stay the same temp, and my system temp is still close to what it was pre-xfire, so i am satisfied with them both.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMAO
> 
> Im going with the HIS reference card, I've always liked HIS and never had any problems with them plus they are cheaper then the other brands, Sapphire, gigabyte, asus, XFX you name it.
> 
> ...



my housemate just ordered that exact card, same price as other models, but comes with MW2.

Does that card support voltage control? is it a reference PCB?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> HIS is good, i've heard some people had artifact problems with their XFX 5870?
> 
> i think that his card has a good cooler, but i dont know if it can be overvolted through afterburner? i know my non reference 5850
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100410/004.jpg
> cant raise the voltage without a voltmod, but i have to wait and see what future afterburners will do, they already got it done on the toxic versions



Thats a nice looking card I must admit. I had alot of issues with my XFX HD5970 awhile back so I sold it off and went back to a HD5870



digibucc said:


> yeah any non ref with the fan in the center doesn't circulate the same, and pushes a lot of air in the case rather than out the back. i've got one of each and they both stay the same temp, and my system temp is still close to what it was pre-xfire, so i am satisfied with them both.



Glad to here they are still worth the investment, I will stick with the reference design as they                   are cheaper, cheers for the helps too


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my housemate just ordered that exact card, same price as other models, but comes with MW2.
> 
> Does that card support voltage control? is it a reference PCB?



Damn really, online etailer store Im guessing, if so which one pls!!!!!!!!!!!!.

I heard those non reference cards don't let you up the voltage on em because of the PCB so that was another reason I wanted the reference cards, but Im not 100% sure, no experience with them yet


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn really, online etailer store Im guessing, if so which one pls!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> I heard those non reference cards don't let you up the voltage on em because of the PCB so that was another reason I wanted the reference cards, but Im not 100% sure, no experience with them yet



he's getting it from pccg


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> he's getting it from pccg



Thanx Mussels.

Damn how didn't I know about this site, $499 AUD for a HD5870 is the best I've seen, no reference HIS desgins though, but they got a nice sapphire version, me thinks I will grab that one and HD5850's for $369 AUD, : even a HD5970 from HIS is $899 AUD, thats the cheapest I've ever seen, damn now Im confused on what to get


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i want pictures of the rig haha



You'll have to excuse the shitty cell pic - my cam is borked . . . as well as the current state of my rig which is *again* in a state of up-heaval (DRAM cooler had to temporarily be removed to install the cards; my HOH setup has been residing in a case I'm working on):








Surprisingly, considering how close these two cards are - they run cool.  I have yet to get GPU1 to break 80C under full DX11 load.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> You'll have to excuse the shitty cell pic - my cam is borked . . . as well as the current state of my rig which is *again* in a state of up-heaval (DRAM cooler had to temporarily be removed to install the cards; my HOH setup has been residing in a case I'm working on):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/5970.jpg
> 
> ...



interesting to know, its probably why the shrouds have those vents all over them.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yea i have to be removed from the club

Sold 2 of the 3 5770's and got a 285 classified 

Might do crossfire in the future tho


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 12, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> You'll have to excuse the shitty cell pic - my cam is borked . . . as well as the current state of my rig which is *again* in a state of up-heaval (DRAM cooler had to temporarily be removed to install the cards; my HOH setup has been residing in a case I'm working on):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/5970.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice setup their man


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i have 2x5850s



I knew you were holding out on me! 
Still waiting for the package


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 12, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> I knew you were holding out on me!
> Still waiting for the package



Sry for being off topic but how did you get such a high overclock on your Q6600


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 12, 2010)

some of the nice older and cherry Q6600's overclocked quite well, I sold one on here that was capable of 4.3GHZ water cooled


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 12, 2010)

no wonder why its a living legend


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 12, 2010)

I love my Q6600.  First chip I tried to overclock, and it went right to 3.0 without any voltage increase.

I run it at 3.4GHz 24/7 now.  Seems to start taking a lot more juice and generate more heat than it's worth after that.  But like I said, I'm no overclocking expert.

That system was my crossfire box until I went X58 over the holidays.

Anyway, it was truly the people's chip!  Haven't seen as good a CPU for the money since.  

That's until I got my 920 for $200.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> I love my Q6600.  First chip I tried to overclock, and it went right to 3.0 without any voltage increase.
> 
> I run it at 3.4GHz 24/7 now.  Seems to start taking a lot more juice and generate more heat than it's worth after that.  But like I said, I'm no overclocking expert.
> 
> ...



thats pretty much normal for a Q6600. 3GHz stock volts, 3.2-3.3 with minimal increase, ~1.4v for 3.6Ghz and tons for more than that (and thus, tons more heat - too much for air cooling 90% of the time)


----------



## Gripen90 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I suppose I should throw up some pictures of my CF setup 
Don't worry CF bridge is on. Powercolor Radeon HD5970 + XFX Radeon HD5850 Black Edition in CrossFire.

















I have run with Asus + Sapphire HD5770 1GB in CrossFire also - primarily for "fun" purposes, but they're gone now.






True fanboys do both !
http://hwt.dk/images/users/35185/2009-12-31-7931765.jpg
http://hwt.dk/images/users/35185/2009-12-31-9300931.jpg


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Add me to the list, currently running an Phenom II 720 BE and a 4870x2. But I just bought 2x MSI 5850 OC'd cards, and am looking for a Phenom II 965.

I have also had a 3870 tri-fire setup, but that was quite a while ago.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 15, 2010)

Gripen90 said:


> Well I suppose I should throw up some pictures of my CF setup
> Don't worry CF bridge is on. Powercolor Radeon HD5970 + XFX Radeon HD5850 Black Edition in CrossFire.
> http://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy119/DarthExia/PC/IMG_4407Large.jpg
> http://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy119/DarthExia/PC/IMG_4404Large.jpg
> ...



Very very awesome setup there man, can I have it lol jokes. nice pics and your rig looks killa, don't like gigabyte motherboards though, their colour schemes suk but wateva makes u happy, you should definitely OC that 965 of yours if you haven't already


----------



## Gripen90 (Apr 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Very very awesome setup there man, can I have it lol jokes. nice pics and your rig looks killa, don't like gigabyte motherboards though, their colour schemes suk but wateva makes u happy, you should definitely OC that 965 of yours if you haven't already



Thank you  Well I primarily go for Gigabyte due to reliability and stability - as for colours they might as well be neon-green/yellow and pink  I very seldom look into my cases so colours don't do a whole lot for me - different story about the case though 

I haven't OC'ed my Phenom as it doesn't really give me any real benefit other than a hotter case and higher wattage use. Prior to the Phenom II I had a Core i7 860 + Asus P55D Deluxe which I had OC'ed from 2.8 to 3.4GHz, but it was only in 3Dmark and a few other synthetic benchmarks it gave a boost. When going into games in 1920x1200 8/16xAA + 16xAF there was little to no difference. Unigines Heaven DX11 Benchmark gave me a big 0.8FPS increase cranking the speed up from to 2.8 to 3.4GHz... wasn't really worth while.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Add me to the list, currently running an Phenom II 720 BE and a 4870x2. But I just bought 2x MSI 5850 OC'd cards, and am looking for a Phenom II 965.
> 
> I have also had a 3870 tri-fire setup, but that was quite a while ago.



but wouldnt the 5850 be more of a downgrade??


----------



## Gripen90 (Apr 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but wouldnt the 5850 be more of a downgrade??



HD5850 crossfire compared to a single HD4870x2 ? definetely no


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2010)

Gripen90 said:


> HD5850 crossfire compared to a single HD4870x2 ? definetely no



its slower. 5870 is on par with 4870x2/4870 crossfire in performance.


----------



## Gripen90 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its slower. 5870 is on par with 4870x2/4870 crossfire in performance.



We're talking about 2x MSI HD5850 in CrossFire... that's not slower.

- at least that's what I read.
_Originally Posted by 1Kurgan1  
Add me to the list, currently running an Phenom II 720 BE and a 4870x2. But I just bought 2x MSI 5850 OC'd cards, and am looking for a Phenom II 965._


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2010)

Gripen90 said:


> We're talking about 2x MSI HD5850 in CrossFire... that's not slower.



i totally missed the crossfire part


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 15, 2010)

ohh add me to the list i have 2x 4850 1gb each on a P5q Pro which i think is p45 chipset and Q6600


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 15, 2010)

Woohoo, finally had the balls to do some mild overclocking. I'm very happy with what it did to my gpu>memory bandwith 

EDIT: Temps gone up a bit, shot taken from the hottest card that only has milimeters of breathing space.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2010)

Gripen90 said:


> HD5850 crossfire compared to a single HD4870x2 ? definetely no



Im only saying so because from what ive seen & heard - a 4870X2 is still one sick beast of a card even though it eats up more power then the 5870 - it can still pwn the 5870 in most games but the only real downside next to its energy consumption is that the 4870X2 lacks support for DX11.

4870X2s would totally rape a 5850 in CF because a 4870X2 is just raw power.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im only saying so because from what ive seen & heard - a 4870X2 is still one sick beast of a card even though it eats up more power then the 5870 - it can still pwn the 5870 in most games but the only real downside next to its energy consumption is that the 4870X2 lacks support for DX11.
> 
> 4870X2s would totally rape a 5850 in CF because a 4870X2 is just raw power.



ya im still loving my 4870x2 and that its still like 2nd or 3rd in reviews fps wise, power wise i know this beast sucks alot of wattage.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 15, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Woohoo, finally had the balls to do some mild overclocking. I'm very happy with what it did to my gpu>memory bandwith
> 
> EDIT: Temps gone up a bit, shot taken from the hottest card that only has milimeters of breathing space.
> 
> http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/Crazykeny91/Videoperformance.png



I know this is off topic but can you please tell me where you got your desktop wallpaper from pls nice overclock on the memory BTW



FreedomEclipse said:


> Im only saying so because from what ive seen & heard - a 4870X2 is still one sick beast of a card even though it eats up more power then the 5870 - it can still pwn the 5870 in most games but the only real downside next to its energy consumption is that the 4870X2 lacks support for DX11.
> 
> 4870X2s would totally rape a 5850 in CF because a 4870X2 is just raw power.



That last sentence, you meant of course that 2 HD4870's in crossfire will beat a HD5850 or 2 HD5850's in crossfire


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2010)

This is what I do 24/7 now.






This is the bios I'm using (courtesy of Shroomtastic) http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1843430&postcount=41

Under load:






ProTip: CrossFire does not work in windowed mode.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> That last sentence, you meant of course that 2 HD4870's in crossfire will beat a HD5850 or 2 HD5850's in crossfire



2 4870's offer similar performance to 1 5870 - but without the DX11 support. & I wasnt talking about 2 individual 4870's - I was talking about the 4870X2 - 2 4870 PCBs glued together - 2 4870X2s = 4 GPUs not 2 like individual 5870's


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2010)

4870x2 = 5850/5870 +/- a little overclocking. Not very hard to understand. Better yet one can always just go and find proof by looking at reviews.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

Gripen90 said:


> Well I suppose I should throw up some pictures of my CF setup
> Don't worry CF bridge is on. Powercolor Radeon HD5970 + XFX Radeon HD5850 Black Edition in CrossFire.
> http://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy119/DarthExia/PC/IMG_4407Large.jpg
> http://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy119/DarthExia/PC/IMG_4404Large.jpg
> ...



nice to finally see you here 

and that is one sicko beast you have right there, welcome 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Add me to the list, currently running an Phenom II 720 BE and a 4870x2. But I just bought 2x MSI 5850 OC'd cards, and am looking for a Phenom II 965.
> 
> I have also had a 3870 tri-fire setup, but that was quite a while ago.



ah a 4870x2, i loved mine, but it made me get a HUGE powerbill 
but those 2 5850s should beat the living shit out of the old 4870x2, wise choice 
have you tried unloking that 720?


Delta6326 said:


> ohh add me to the list i have 2x 4850 1gb each on a P5q Pro which i think is p45 chipset and Q6600



thats a nice set of 4850s, they are still going strong in everygame i imagine? and welcome 



Crazykenny said:


> Woohoo, finally had the balls to do some mild overclocking. I'm very happy with what it did to my gpu>memory bandwith
> 
> EDIT: Temps gone up a bit, shot taken from the hottest card that only has milimeters of breathing space.
> 
> http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/Crazykeny91/Videoperformance.png



sweet, thats about the sweetspot for the 4870 cards on air, but you might hit 800 on the  core with the vapor cooler you have right there


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im only saying so because from what ive seen & heard - a 4870X2 is still one sick beast of a card even though it eats up more power then the 5870 - it can still pwn the 5870 in most games but the only real downside next to its energy consumption is that the 4870X2 lacks support for DX11.
> 
> 4870X2s would totally rape a 5850 in CF because a 4870X2 is just raw power.



The 4870x2 is only 2x 4870's. It's not 2 x 2. The 5850's will be quite a bit faster, it's not like it really matters, my current setup crushes games, I just got it for DX11, don't really need the 2nd 5850, 1 is plenty enough, but at $250 a card, and them being OC'd cards (chances of better binnings) I had to take the plunge.



(FIH) The Don said:


> ah a 4870x2, i loved mine, but it made me get a HUGE powerbill
> but those 2 5850s should beat the living shit out of the old 4870x2, wise choice
> have you tried unloking that 720?



Yeah the 4870x2 is a great card, I will miss mine, it has served me well.... cooked many a omelets on it's backplate. And yep, no luck on unlocking the 720, tried on 3 different mobo's, and I even supposedly have the best batch to unlock with. It just fails to boot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sweet, thats about the sweetspot for the 4870 cards on air, but you might hit 800 on the  core with the vapor cooler you have right there



Ive seen people hitting 850 with the Vapor X I think the average is at least 825 on the core & about 1200-1300 on the mem.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive seen people hitting 850 with the Vapor X I think the average is at least 825 on the core & about 1200-1300 on the mem.



825 is about the GPU limits of most 4870's, some rare ones can make 850 or a bit higher, if you play with the voltages most can. But on an air cooler, to crack more than 1100 or even 1050 is very difficult on a 4870.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The 4870x2 is only 2x 4870's. It's not 2 x 2. The 5850's will be quite a bit faster, it's not like it really matters, my current setup crushes games, I just got it for DX11, don't really need the 2nd 5850, 1 is plenty enough, but at $250 a card, and them being OC'd cards (chances of better binnings) I had to take the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the 4870x2 is a great card, I will miss mine, it has served me well.... cooked many a omelets on it's backplate. And yep, no luck on unlocking the 720, tried on 3 different mobo's, and I even supposedly have the best batch to unlock with. It just fails to boot.



thats a awesome pricetag imo  i would have gotten 4 hahaXD and you even have the room for it on that gd70 
well thats too bad, but hey, its still a good cpu, and for gaming and daily use its perfect



FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive seen people hitting 850 with the Vapor X I think the average is at least 825 on the core & about 1200-1300 on the mem.



yeah the vapor x, not the regular air reference cooler, my old 4870x2 did 820 on the core and i think it was 1175 on the mem, without raising the voltage



1Kurgan1 said:


> 825 is about the GPU limits of most 4870's, some rare ones can make 850 or a bit higher, if you play with the voltages most can. But on an air cooler, to crack more than 1100 or even 1050 is very difficult on a 4870.



+1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2010)

I might make a run for that 825 at a later date - for the time being though im quite happy with 800/1000


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a awesome pricetag imo  i would have gotten 4 hahaXD and you even have the room for it on that gd70
> well thats too bad, but hey, its still a good cpu, and for gaming and daily use its perfect



I would have thought about 4 if the guy had them, but 2 will do, I was going to buy a 5970, but decided to save some cash. The PII 720 has done me good, I had it running at 3.8ghz 24/7 for a long time, I have relaxed on it now, but I don't have any problems with games. But hopefully tomorrow I will be buying a PII 965 BE, so then my system will be set, unless I decided to get a 6 core in a month or 2.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

lol 

crossfire is funnier, i mean REAL CF, and besides, you would have to cut you case to fit that monster inside you 690

i say wait a month or 2 and buy th 6core, and skip the 965


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol
> 
> crossfire is funnier, i mean REAL CF, and besides, you would have to cut you case to fit that monster inside you 690
> 
> i say wait a month or 2 and buy th 6core, and skip the 965



Yeah, the 5970 wouldn't fit the the 690, but I have a HAF 922 I been slowly modding and that can fit up to a 16" vid card. I can't really wait on the 6 ores though, a friend is buying my 720, if I can pick up a 965 for around $160 it would be too bad, and that comp will be plenty enough for any game out there. I was going to go 6 core and 5970 for sure, but I just threw about $3500 into my car, my sig use to say "going fast one way or another", I tend to live u pto that


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Apr 15, 2010)

new heatsink, mobo and ram


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 15, 2010)

HELLSPAWNPR said:


> new heatsink, mobo and ram
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x183/froy76/DSC02173.jpg
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x183/froy76/fubsh.png



Thats a nice case interior I must admit, nice overclock on the cpu too man


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, finally I have my "new" Asus A8R32-MVP Deluxe, 2 x HD4890s, and my Corsair 850tx sitting in front of me. Let the fun begin.....pictures later on. 

The Sapphire has a way heavier cooler, does that mean the XFX is going to get hotter or is their cooler better.

Anyways there will likely be many more questions over the next couple of days. Thanks guys.

EDIT: do you think the Sapphire is a better card than the XFX. Both are the reference version 1GB DDR5. Thinking of trading for another XFX. And although no lifetime warranty with that card specifically I could always swap the serial# stickers with the one that does have a warranty. Is there any other way they could tell which card it is? Thanks--Dave


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Well, finally I have my "new" Asus A8R32-MVP Deluxe, 2 x HD4890s, and my Corsair 850tx sitting in front of me. Let the fun begin.....pictures later on.
> 
> The Sapphire has a way heavier cooler, does that mean the XFX is going to get hotter or is their cooler better.
> 
> ...



nice bro, now go fire that CF up  , well, which XFX are you getting? if its the reference cooler then YES, they do get VERY hot imo, at least the ones i had did  like 80c under load  , dont know if they can tell which card it is, so that is up to you to try 

btw, nice CPU you have, its a Dane


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

The Sapphire only got up to 65c racing when I was testing it last week. I thought that was pretty good compared to the temps. I've heard of people having. Must be the Sapphire has a much better cooler, there is definitely a much larger hunk of copper attached to it anyways. I guess I'll have to test the XFX and see how hot it gets, but I could always get new coolers for them and I would much rather have two cards with a warranty.

Which CPU are you talking about? And what's a Dane?

EDIT: the other XFX would also be the reference version.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

thats a nice temp, did you get a vaporx model or icooler? 
if you do put a new cooler on it then this one is good http://www.arcticcooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=379
if you're carefull then they cant see that the cooler has been changed, but again, it is up to you what you do with them

Your opteron  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its named Denmark, and citizens in denmark is called Danes


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

Ohh I thought maybe that was what you meant. I have 4 of them right now. 2xCCBBE 180, 1 LCB9E 180, and the CCB1E 170. The latter is/was the best CPU of the bunch. I delidded it to replace the TIM and try to lower temps and now it only runs single channel memory.   I've been unable to find 1 to match it so far. The 1 CCBBE does 2.8+ and stays nice and cool. I think that will be sufficient with my new system.

EDIT: just the reference version and it stays nice and cool.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a nice temp, did you get a vaporx model or icooler?
> if you do put a new cooler on it then this one is good http://www.arcticcooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=379
> if you're carefull then they cant see that the cooler has been changed, but again, it is up to you what you do with them



thats a good cooler - I have the bog standard Twin Turbo unit & tbh, even with the fan cranked up @ 65% it cools my 4870 to around 25-35'c idle (depending on my rooms ambient temps - can get pretty warm in here Hence why I moded 3 120mm fans into a desk fan) & 40-45'c load. not for one second do i think there was any point in adding the HDT pipes other then for the fact it might get them an extra £5 more ontop. one great thing about Arctic cooling too is they tend to be extremely good value for money. HDT is totally overkill for the Twin Turbo even @ higher fan revs - if you REALLY need to crank it up should be more then enough to cool the 5870.

the fans on a Twin Turbo are deathly silent until about 65-70% when they start to even whisper.

if they could be installed on a 5870 id rather save the £5 for some fish n chips


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

Do I need to install the software for both video cards...1 XFX HD4890 and 1 Sapphire HD4890, both are reference versions? Thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

nope just delete what old driver you had with driversweeper.

download the proper driver for your card, install the driver and you're good to go, it even activates CF itself


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

so Catalyst 10.3 then?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

yep, if thats the newest,


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I've got the board in and the PSU in, cards are just waiting while I prepare to wipe my SATA drive out and reinstall windows on the new system. Getting all my drivers and stuff together now. Should be a piece of cake.....we'll see.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

does the 850TX have 4 or 6 pci-e power cables?

nonetheless its a awesome psu, had the 750w and it worked perfect even with 2 gtx-295s and a oc'et i7 920, 


but post some pics of the "new" setup bro


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

It's got 6.....it was some work to stuff all the extra cables in. Pics of the build definitely in a couple hours. I like taking pictures. EDIT: back to work


----------



## travva (Apr 16, 2010)

add me to the list here, i got 2 5850 directcu cards from Asus. one is the TOP and the other isn't. I plan on flashing the bios' though so the other one is a "fake" TOP version. only difference i guess is the stock clocks. the TOP is 765 on the core and the normal one is 725. anyone had any experience doing this? can i just use gpu-z to pull the bios off of the TOP and then use atiflash or w/e it's called to put it on my non TOP one?


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 16, 2010)

yea the sapphire card runs much cooler than the XFX's do I dunno why. the XFX I have here gets  hotter than my other one by a few degrees anyways. nice let us know how your 4890's act etc. my suggestion, run the sapphire as the main card and the XFX as the second, reaon why: the sapphire will handle more load and there fore the XFX wont run so hot they will be about even. Glad to see you got your new stuff and things are going smooth. note: make sure you clean your old drivers out well, and install both cards then install the drivers otherwise you may get stretched screens, weird aritifacts, and screen flicker. you may get screen flicker in some games anyways its a crossfire thing theres work arounds but they are to much of a hassle, usualy works fine if you disable crossfire.

EDIT: also sapphire uses a different cooler on almost all their GPU's. its got the vapor chamber in it so it cools much more effectively and is a much better card imo.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

welcome bro,

why not just overclock them yourself ?


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> yea the sapphire card runs much cooler than the XFX's do I dunno why. the XFX I have here gets  hotter than my other one by a few degrees anyways. nice let us know how your 4890's act etc. my suggestion, run the sapphire as the main card and the XFX as the second, reaon why: the sapphire will handle more load and there fore the XFX wont run so hot they will be about even. Glad to see you got your new stuff and things are going smooth. note: make sure you clean your old drivers out well, and install both cards then install the drivers otherwise you may get stretched screens, weird aritifacts, and screen flicker. you may get screen flicker in some games anyways its a crossfire thing theres work arounds but they are to much of a hassle, usualy works fine if you disable crossfire.
> 
> EDIT: also sapphire uses a different cooler on almost all their GPU's. its got the vapor chamber in it so it cools much more effectively and is a much better card imo.



Thanks for the suggestions, I'm about to take the plunge any minute now.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

ok I ran drivercleaner pro then installed catalyst 10.3. Everything installed except the ATI display driver. What gives? Any ideas. 

GPU-Z says crossfire is disabled, how do you enable it?

HELP me please.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> ok I ran drivercleaner pro then installed catalyst 10.3. Everything installed except the ATI display driver. What gives? Any ideas.
> 
> GPU-Z says crossfire is disabled, how do you enable it?
> 
> HELP me please.


run driver sweeper not driver cleaner.... the link for the D/L is in the link I put on the bottom of the page.
dude remove your 2nd gpu and follow these instructions to the tee, you cant go wrong.
After do the recommended install the drivers and boot and see if it took, if it does power down and kill the power to the psu... after that install the 2nd gpu and hook up you x-fire bridge and boot.... give windows a bit to config but after that your good to go....

Follow these instructions HERE


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a little "update" on some things I've noticed . . .

The issue with potential system instability due to factory idle down-clocking seems to be completely gone.  I've had no issues with either of these 5970s using the factory BIOS - factory idle sits at 157/300 MHz . . .

Of note, though, WinFlash does not appear to be compatible with these cards/drivers yet . . . anytime I open it, it usually results in either the SYS locking up, or a hard crash (SYS reboot/BSoD).

ATI Tray Tools is partially compatible.  Hardware monitoring and such works fine, but any OCing via ATT (even manual fan control) results in a similar SYS lock or crash.

Although, for both of these apps, I can't cite either the drivers or the hardware - the apps just simply aren't "up-to-date" for the hardware, yet.

Overall heat output is much better than it was with the 4870x2 - both of these 5970s (even under 100% gaming load) don't torch the environment anywhere near as bad as one 4870x2 would . . .

Honestly, I haven't been this happy with a GPU upgrade in ages - these cards are simply 1337.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 16, 2010)

Do some cards reduce the gpu frequency when not running 3d apps? It seems that my sapphire does that. 
I got the drivers to install, but I better go ahead and reformat and reinstall everything. That's what I originally intended to do but my HD worked when I hooked it to the new system so here I am. 
Thanks for the detailed instructions.

EDIT: ohh I guess that is normal then for it to down clock, I think they actually both do it.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 16, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Do some cards reduce the gpu frequency when not running 3d apps? It seems that my sapphire does that.
> I got the drivers to install, but I better go ahead and reformat and reinstall everything. That's what I originally intended to do but my HD worked when I hooked it to the new system so here I am.
> Thanks for the detailed instructions.
> 
> EDIT: ohh I guess that is normal then for it to down clock, I think they actually both do it.





Yeah, the drivers will down-clock both core and MEM frequencies when in 2D mode ("idle"), reduces power consumption and heat output.

The drivers will down-clock both GPUs on dualie cards, and all GPUs in crossfire setups.

In the past, there were occasional "hiccups" with Crossfire setups and down-clocking, occasionally leading to BSoD when the cards were put into 3D mode.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 17, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> ok I ran drivercleaner pro then installed catalyst 10.3. Everything installed except the ATI display driver. What gives? Any ideas.
> 
> GPU-Z says crossfire is disabled, how do you enable it?
> 
> HELP me please.



you enable crossfire from within catalyst control center advanced mode.

the display driver thing seems to be more of a windows XP problem than it does vosta or 7 not sure why but more users on XP experience that than the others, I think du to jow much older it is. driver sweeper works better, but if you are seeing the cards downclock that means the driver did install and all is well just though I'd throw that in there. they downclock to save power, it annoys me i have found a work around for it but not sure how to do it in XP


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 17, 2010)

just about up and running here..............windows reinstalled, all updated, sapphire installed with cat 10.3.....(idling @ 48c).......and I unleashed my HD to 3 GBPS........next I will install the 2nd card and see how it goes. I'll be BACH.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## ny_driver (Apr 17, 2010)

ok we're definitely in crossfire mode now! downloading 3dmark06 to test and see if everything is ok with the cards. 

lol...nice picture

EDIT: I'm too tired to post any pics tonight...sometime tomorrow.

EDIT again: I'm watching the sensors screen in GPUZ and the core frequency on the sapphire seems to continually bounce up and down @ idle. It only goes 850/240/850/240/850/240 like 1 second each. Shouldn't it be idled down @ idle and stay there unless needed? I haven't tested with 3dmark yet to see what it does, but give me about 15 minutes or so. OK it runs 3dmark 06 no problem...I guess everything is working as it should....max temps of 66c and 65c on the cards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

hope everythings works fine 

haha i couldnt help it.

its okay, im kinda wasted too, heading of to bed now, c ya tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> ok we're definitely in crossfire mode now! downloading 3dmark06 to test and see if everything is ok with the cards.
> 
> lol...nice picture
> 
> ...


I believe that is normal behavior.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 17, 2010)

yup tis normal behavior. thres aa way to edit it  and make it constant one wa or the other but its a pita. if you want me to post it up then let us know and I will


----------



## Inioch (Apr 17, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> ok we're definitely in crossfire mode now! downloading 3dmark06 to test and see if everything is ok with the cards.
> 
> lol...nice picture
> 
> ...



It's normal but annoying. Personally I use Ati Tray Tools to control the clock speeds and it works in cf too. My 2c.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 17, 2010)

So I can't use an extended desktop(2nd monitor) in crossfire? That's a bummer. I like leaving a couple monitoring programs open on the extended desktop while I'm racing.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 17, 2010)

yea you can do that. I do.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 17, 2010)

Catalyst told me I needed to disable crossfire to have an extended desktop. I plugged another monitor in and all I could get was a clone. How did you go about configuring it if it does indeed work in crossfire?

Here is a picture of my new rig, nothing too fancy but seems to get the job done.
The temps stay pretty low on the cards too. The highest I have seen is 69c on the sapphire and 65c on the xfx. And that was with the cover on. That 140mm fan right in front of them works pretty good, there are a lot of air holes in the bottom front of the case.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 18, 2010)

your xfx looks like the non ref version, you sure its the refrence version?? also i extend the desktop but only use one monitor maybe thats why it works for me??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

the xfx is not a ref., if it was then it would look the same as the other one above


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 18, 2010)

So what is it then? The clocks are 850/975. Here look.........
EDIT: 
Model# HD-489X-ZS 
Part# HD-489X-ZSFR


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2010)

My 4890's had issues when two CrossFire bridges weren't used. Connect the other one if you have it, even if you don't have problems because of using one, two won't hurt.

If this is your card: http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/3568/1257595183.jpg

Those are the ones that have bad batches.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> My 4890's had issues when two CrossFire bridges weren't used. Connect the other one if you have it, even if you don't have problems because of using one, two won't hurt.


The xfx didn't come with one., but it came with a warranty. Anyone have an extra one they'd sell me? EDIT: nevermind the bridge.
And that looks like the same card. What was bad about them?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

i have a few, but it will take a few days to get there


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 18, 2010)

how much to ship it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

free


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 18, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

send me a pm with the adress and ill send some on monday


----------



## travva (Apr 18, 2010)

guys should i be using both bridges for my cards also? asus 5850s in crossfire?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

just try, i had problems with 2 bridges on my 5770s, so i guess its different from card to card and what system they run on


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 18, 2010)

i use one some days and 2 on others sometimes it dont matter sometimes it does.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2010)

use both crossfire bridges even AMD / ATI say to do so i dont know why but thats what they say to do so i wouldnt really argue with that


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Apr 18, 2010)

on my two xfx  4770  works the same with one or two   so i just left one on. Still rockin


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 18, 2010)

ok I'm looking for suggestions please on how to overclock these cards. I just tried Ati Tray Tool and as soon as I set it to 850MHz from 240MHz I got the black screen. And when I started the 3d renderer the core stayed at 240MHz for some reason. What gives?


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 18, 2010)

ati try tools is to buggy for me, I use mis afterburner myself or gpu tool


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 18, 2010)

One or two bridges makes no difference with my 4830s.  Just using one now.


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2010)

HELLSPAWNPR said:


> on my two xfx  4770  works the same with one or two   so i just left one on. Still rockin





PopcornMachine said:


> One or two bridges makes no difference with my 4830s.  Just using one now.



Yes. I only came across it using 4890's. I use two for my 5850's as well. If you have two bridges you might as well use them.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 18, 2010)

Point taken.  It certainly doesn't hurt anything and can only help it seems.


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 18, 2010)

You can add my pair of 4870s to the group.


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 18, 2010)

My oh my, what empty PCI-Express slots have I. My Crossfire set that Fold, was abruptly shut down and then sold.
But fear not, as a ASUS HD5870 is soon gonna fill there slot.

Yeah, never knew I could rhime xD


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 18, 2010)

I finally got crossfire working right, although with only 1 bridge, and it only gained me 600 3d points over either card by itself. 

I had to install the drivers for each card to get them to both clock up on the core during 3d apps. That's probably why I got black screen when I tried overclocking yesterday. I'm going to try overclocking again now. 

Anyone else got a Sapphire card with the lights on top? What do they mean and how many lights are there?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

good to hear you solved the problem

this is what i found in some other post 

The three lights are supposed to come on when the computer boots. They signify that the card is going through its internal POST. They will all flash once, then turn off if the POST is successful.

If a single light stays on then there is something wrong. Otherwise the issues is in a different part of your machine. Depending on which light stays on indicats a particular error.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 19, 2010)

ok cool...it has 3 lights(where it looks like there should be 4), and they flash once then again a few seconds later, then they go out. I'm testing the cards individually now@ 900/1000 and the XFX did great for 20 minutes until I shut it off, but I think the sapphire is causing some weird screen flickering when I overclock it. I tried running 3dmark in crossfire with them both overclocked and there was some flickering and screen corruption, so I decided I must test them seperatley. I'm not getting any artifacts, but the screen definitely flickers some when I overclock the sapphire.
Actually running the artifact tester seems to stop the flickering, but it starts again as soon as I turn it off. This is not good.
EDIT: yeah, the XFX blasts through 3dmark overclocked....I gained 200 points with the XFX @ 900/1000. I'm going to see how high it will go. What's average? 
The Sapphire is back in the box.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 19, 2010)

where are the screens flickering?? like your desktop??  or in between tests?? sounds like its powerplay to me, which is the drivers clocking down when 3d power isnt being used, I use a modified CCC profile to take care of this because all refrence cards have this problem, and its the memory clock that does it. are you still using XP or did you switch to vista/7??


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 19, 2010)

still using xp, and it's not so much the flickering but the screen corruption in 3dmark. I don't think it is the drivers clocking down, but it may need more voltage like you say. Testing now brb.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 20, 2010)

just thought I would throw this out there for you guys to see.  oh this is on stockair cooling btw


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> You can add my pair of 4870s o the group.



sorry for the late add, but you're in


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 21, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> just thought I would throw this out there for you guys to see.  oh this is on stockair cooling btw



How did you get them to run so high? I want mine to run @ 1000/1100 ........I can keep them cool with fans. 

Although for some reason, I got more 3d points with the cards @ stock timings than with them overclocked to 900/1000. I should retest. 

How come I am limited to 1.35v, and only have voltage adjustment on the 1 card? Can't I flash the bios on the card to give it voltage adjustment? 

I've got next week off from work so I'll have plenty of time to test the new system.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2010)

if your second card is non ref (like mine) no amount of bios flashing will change it.  it does not have the same voltage regulator on it, the one it has is cheap and cannot be changed via software (that anyone knows of)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> just thought I would throw this out there for you guys to see.  oh this is on stockair cooling btw



I cant use the voltage tweaks because my sapphire 4870s not supported


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

do you use afterburner?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

no i havent tried that yet - I was giving gputool a go


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

dl afterburner.

install it, dont run it
go to the destination folder, open msiafterburner.cfg with wordpad or similar

change this line : enableunofficialoverclocking 0     to enableunofficialoverclocking 1     and save

start msi afterburner, go to settings and unlock voltage control


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dl afterburner.
> 
> install it, dont run it
> go to the destination folder, open msiafterburner.cfg with wordpad or similar
> ...



afaik 4870's dont have voltage control, but 4890's do


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

didnt know that

then he have to get them volt modded

ill be getting my 5850 volt modded in 2 weeks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> afaik 4870's dont have voltage control, but 4890's do



funny but overclocking101's managed it!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> funny but overclocking101's managed it!!!



mine dont have it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

he has 4890s afaik?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> he has 4890s afaik?



so i was right!

bad freedom, making me feel wrong n stuff.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so i was right!
> 
> bad freedom, making me feel wrong n stuff.



the refrence 4870s do have voltage control but just core voltage not mvddc. the ref 4890s and 4870 are exactly the same but 4890 has 2  volterra controllers and more pulse modulators. refrence 4870s are like uber hard to find now, HIS still has some here and there but there chips are a little lower clocked to 790/800 iirc


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

guess we all learn something new everyday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> he has 4890s afaik?



oh yeah - sorry I musta missed the RV790...

I was looking at his default clocks & for some reason default 850 on the core just made me think 4870...

sorry I havent eaten for hours n hours n hours & my mind is starting to break....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm the 4870s run at 750 stock dont they?

and the 4890 is at 850

haha go fetch some food man, remind me i need some food too, and coffee


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 21, 2010)

yessir don they do


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

I was reading something on guru3d about some guy who overvolted & managed to get 895 on the core of his 4870 -then lack of food kicked in & i got confused lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet... how did i miss this club?

im definitely in. 

3x 5850s here


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> sweet... how did i miss this club?
> 
> im definitely in.
> 
> 3x 5850s here



nice, how much of a difference does the third one make?

have you by any chance tried eyefinity?  I have it working pretty damn well off two but i am curious as to how much extra pretty a third would add.  no way i could afford it but interested nonetheless   I can play most games at mid-high settings @ 5760x1080 with minimal slowdown.  

without eyefinity I can obviously max anything that doesn't require more than 1GB ram.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dl afterburner.
> 
> install it, dont run it
> go to the destination folder, open msiafterburner.cfg with wordpad or similar
> ...



Maybe this can work for me.....do you think so?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

just try it, its not dangerous in any way, 

only if you overvolt it too much


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> sweet... how did i miss this club?
> 
> im definitely in.
> 
> 3x 5850s here



def in 

should i just say x58 to your chipset or what? and a x5677?

and how much more did you get from the third card?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> nice, how much of a difference does the third one make?
> 
> have you by any chance tried eyefinity?  I have it working pretty damn well off two but i am curious as to how much extra pretty a third would add.  no way i could afford it but interested nonetheless   I can play most games at mid-high settings @ 5760x1080 with minimal slowdown.
> 
> without eyefinity I can obviously max anything that doesn't require more than 1GB ram.



What monitors are you using? Hopefully they have thin, non-shiny bezels.

I hope to do this some day my self.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> What monitors are you using? Hopefully they have thin, non-shiny bezels.
> 
> I hope to do this some day my self.



Acer p235H , not the smallest or least shiny - but good all around.  when i got them they were the cheapest 1080p 23" available.  there are others comparable now but i'm still happy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

i was thinking about these benq, http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?pid=671976

its under 200$(Cheap) in denmark, 

and then i just need a 80$ dp adapter


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> Acer p235H , not the smallest or least shiny - but good all around.  when i got them they were the cheapest 1080p 23" available.  there are others comparable now but i'm still happy



Thanks.  Intersested in what people are using for eyefinity.  Those look fine. 

I would prefer to have 1900x1200 monitors. I already have a Samsung 245BW. but two more like that is still a lot of money. And they're getting scarcer now with all the 1080p monitors out.

But I don't even have a 5000 series card yet.  Just dreaming at this point.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 22, 2010)

Call me a CF fanatic but I've had:

CF 3850
CF 4870
and I currently run CF 4890 water cooled at 1ghz apiece


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Call me a CF fanatic but I've had:
> 
> CF 3850
> CF 4870
> and I currently run CF 4890 water cooled at 1ghz apiece



C/F is the way to go   C/f'ed 5770's here


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dl afterburner.
> 
> install it, dont run it
> go to the destination folder, open msiafterburner.cfg with wordpad or similar
> ...


I don't have that line to edit in my msiafterburner.cfg, so I guess that is not an option.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 23, 2010)

I am no longer a Crossfire member, sold off my Sapphire 5850 yesterday so I only have the Asus 5850 now  It was fun while it lasted though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Everything ok chaos?  Any particular reason why you sold it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I don't have that line to edit in my msiafterburner.cfg, so I guess that is not an option.



Yes you do, or you are using an old copy or aren't looking in the correct place. It just wouldn't show up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

@TotalChaos, sad to hear that bro, but i guess you have a good reason for it though 

hope its nothing too serious ?


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 23, 2010)

just needed cash for survival purposes


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

oh i know how that is,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> just needed cash for survival purposes



Things aren't easy nowadays, at least you still have one kick ass card that runs anything


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 23, 2010)

exactly


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

@CP, have you tried oc'ing your cards? and how well do they oc?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @CP, have you tried oc'ing your cards? and how well do they oc?



Nope, not at all.  Right now I'm waiting on the 2nd card.  I had a reference and  non reference card.  The non reference card was sold and I got a reference version so I can water cool them with my upcoming log.  So I'll have two reference versions


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

ah yes the non ref sucks with wb compatibility
guess well both have some rig work to do in the months to come


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ah yes the non ref sucks with wb compatibility
> guess well both have some rig work to do in the months to come



yessir, can't wait to get going on it 

However, why don't the water blocks fit on the non reference?  The memory chips are located differently or something?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah i think the pcb has a different layout or similar, and ill bet that there is a lot of people who got the wannabee xfx card + a wb and it didnt fit together:shadedshu

just like johnnyfive did,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i think the pcb has a different layout or similar, and ill bet that there is a lot of people who got the wannabee xfx card + a wb and it didnt fit together:shadedshu
> 
> just like johnnyfive did,



Funny one of my reference cards is his along with his water block.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

nice^^ but what i meant was that he got that shitty card first with the one cf connectoer, 

how much did you pay for both things?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice^^ but what i meant was that he got that shitty card first with the one cf connectoer,
> 
> how much did you pay for both things?



$205 shipped.  You meant for the card/block right?

Yeah I had the non reference at first, now I have his running as primary (reference) and tomorrow hopefully the 2nd reference card arrives and I'll be running them both


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

wow that is one sweet deal

the block alone is 100$ here and the card is 220$


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> C/F is the way to go   C/f'ed 5770's here



Same -- I'm rocking the crossfired 5770's here =) both at 1ghz core and 1.3 ghz ram.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes you do, or you are using an old copy or aren't looking in the correct place. It just wouldn't show up.





(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100423/cfg889.jpg



The last line in msiafterburner.cfg is "attach monitoring window"
Maybe an old copy....possible I guess.


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2010)

MSI Afterburner v1.51 <--- That is the newest.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, I just upgraded to 1.51 and now my cfg file is all there. Editing that line did not change anything though, I still have voltage control on the Sapphire and not the xfx.

I'm going crazy here, now I can't get both cards to clock up to 850 in 3d apps. They both go to 850 for a second, but one goes back to 240. What a pain. I told afterburner to synchronize them.


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2010)

The XFX most likely just doesn't have software voltage control.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

mmmh voltmod anyone?


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 24, 2010)

Right. 
I'm having a heck of a time. I should be able to install 1 display driver for both cards....correct?
Well I'm going to have to just pull the cards out and do a fresh install I guess. An hour ago I couldn't get the sapphire to clock up in 3d apps, now the sapphire reads 0 core and 0 memory. Ugghhhh. I'm going to bed.

EDIT> the xfx card does 900/1000 fine with no voltage adjustment. I just need to get it so I can adjust the voltage on the sapphire so I can overclock it the same. Actually I'd be pretty pleased to get them both working together @ 850/975 again, but obviously I want to overclock them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

sounds like a mess, if you can then do a reinstall and let both cards stay in and just install the drive, and yes 1 driver for both cards


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 24, 2010)

ok, but in the morning...I'm beat. CU tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah sleep tight
 cya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wow that is one sweet deal
> 
> the block alone is 100$ here and the card is 220$





xrealm20 said:


> Same -- I'm rocking the crossfired 5770's here =) both at 1ghz core and 1.3 ghz ram.



yep, one sweet deal indeed.  5770's are great in crossfire.  They run really cool, power efficient, only a six pin connector.  Can't go wrong.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 24, 2010)

mmmmm sexy

Finally got things up and working properly, running 975/1250@ 1.325vcore.  Had to flash away the 157/300 clocks to fix the screen tearing on the second monitor when overclocking.. using the feb release of the xfx xx bios for the 5870s and modded the fan profile to keep the gpu's no higher than 80-85 or so under full load.. it works pretty well and a pair of 5870's just look sexy in my case lawl.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> mmmmm sexy
> 
> Finally got things up and working properly, running 975/1250@ 1.325vcore.  Had to flash away the 157/300 clocks to fix the screen tearing on the second monitor when overclocking.. using the feb release of the xfx xx bios for the 5870s and modded the fan profile to keep the gpu's no higher than 80-85 or so under full load.. it works pretty well and a pair of 5870's just look sexy in my case lawl.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/DSC_0174.jpg


wanna trade those two for my 5970? its got the adjustable v regs and runs nice clocks..... better than normal


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 24, 2010)

no, i'm actually going to by a third and go for trifire when the 6 cores come out.. however.. i'll trade you a 965 of mine for a nicer 965 that is in your posession at the moment


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 24, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> mmmmm sexy
> 
> Finally got things up and working properly, running 975/1250@ 1.325vcore.  Had to flash away the 157/300 clocks to fix the screen tearing on the second monitor when overclocking.. using the feb release of the xfx xx bios for the 5870s and modded the fan profile to keep the gpu's no higher than 80-85 or so under full load.. it works pretty well and a pair of 5870's just look sexy in my case lawl.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/DSC_0174.jpg



Very awesome setup there man, your making me really jealous, can I have lol jks, a nice overclock on the gpu core too Bru!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> no, i'm actually going to by a third and go for trifire when the 6 cores come out.. however.. i'll trade you a 965 of mine for a nicer 965 that is in your posession at the moment


um there is few better 965's out there than mine so sorry no go ..... Im not into unlocking cores.... remember this is cherry chip bro!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 24, 2010)

i know, canyou blame me for trying.. I would give you cookies and my chip for it i promise...


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i know, canyou blame me for trying.. I would give you cookies and my chip for it i promise...


don't for get the glass of milk and I'll consider it lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Very awesome setup there man, your making me really jealous, can I have lol jks, a nice overclock on the gpu core too Bru!



thanx a lot, don't get to excited though.. i just bought a new dslr.. it actually makes things look nicer lol, litterally i took a picture of this fat chick as a way to test aperature and dof and it actually made her thin.. i swear to god.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 24, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> thanx a lot, don't get to excited though.. i just bought a new dslr.. it actually makes things look nicer lol, litterally i took a picture of this fat chick as a way to test aperature and dof and it actually made her thin.. i swear to god.



LMAO very nice, I have no idea a dslr is but it sounds like its a expensive camera and makin fat chicks look hot sounds good, beer does that too


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2010)

check this out.... http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/4928865137f.rar/

sry been drinking tonight and my voice in kinda messed


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 24, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> check this out.... http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/4928865137f.rar/
> 
> sry been drinking tonight and my voice in kinda messed



LMAO, very nice rig there man, is swifttech the best brand when it comes to watercooling, I see em all the time and ppl always recommend them to me.

Lol, (LOOK AT THAT MONSTER OF A FUKEN GRAPHICS CARD!) Nice Bru!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2010)

unfortunately Im 1 4870 down. Ive got to take the same card back to the shop for RMA after just recieving it back from RMA over a month ago... & since this is the 2nd time their getting the card back they'l probably toss the card to one side & send me a 5770 or something - then id be totally screwed


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 24, 2010)

*How can I get all the ATI drivers out of my system?*

I have DriverSweeper which doesn't do shit.....it cleans like 2-3 of the 40 items listed then asks me if I want to reboot. Driver Cleaner pro doesn't really do anything either, because after running it I ran DriverSweeper again and it listed 30-40 ATI display driver things, still.

EDIT....wow I printed off instructions from guru3d....and when I search my c: drive I have 900+ files with ati in the file name. I don't know where to start deleting. I don't want to accidentally delete something necessary.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I have DriverSweeper which doesn't do shit.....it cleans like 2-3 of the 40 items listed then asks me if I want to reboot. Driver Cleaner pro doesn't really do anything either, because after running it I ran DriverSweeper again and it listed 30-40 ATI display driver things, still.
> 
> EDIT....wow I printed off instructions from guru3d....and when I search my c: drive I have 900+ files with ati in the file name. I don't know where to start deleting. I don't want to accidentally delete something necessary.



uninstall the everything ATi from windows control panel - then use the driver sweeper - make sure the ati option is ticked before you start the holy clensing then reboot & it should be all gone


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 24, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> uninstall the everything ATi from windows control panel - then use the driver sweeper - make sure the ati option is ticked before you start the holy clensing then reboot & it should be all gone



Thanks, I tried that a few times though, and when I run driversweeper again to check that they were removed there is a whole list there still.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2010)

I dunno then but the process i described works for me every time without fail


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 24, 2010)

I booted into safe mode and it seems to have worked.

I left the cards physically installed and installed the catalyst 10.3 after cleaning the drivers out. I tried running 3dmark06 with the core and memory in the OSD to see if both cards are clocking up correctly during 3d apps and card#2 (the sapphire) is still running 240 core in 3d. It jumps to 850 for a second and then right back to 240. They are set to the same profile in afterburner and I checked the box to synchronize the settings for similar GPUs. 
I've about had it with the problems I'm having. I want to just race with my new system, not spend my whole life screwing around trying to get both cards working together. I guess I should have gotten 2 of the same exact card. 

I dunno, I'm looking for some help so if anyone has any suggestions I'm listening.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 24, 2010)

simple get a flash drive get ati flash  use the *random brand here*  bios  both cards will appear to be the same blah blah blah then use afterburner blah blah problem solved  i had a metric shit ton of trouble overclocking my 5850s but... after flashing the same bios to both cards i can now happily overclock without issue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I have DriverSweeper which doesn't do shit.....it cleans like 2-3 of the 40 items listed then asks me if I want to reboot. Driver Cleaner pro doesn't really do anything either, because after running it I ran DriverSweeper again and it listed 30-40 ATI display driver things, still.
> 
> EDIT....wow I printed off instructions from guru3d....and when I search my c: drive I have 900+ files with ati in the file name. I don't know where to start deleting. I don't want to accidentally delete something necessary.



I use driver sweeper after uninstalling them from the control panel and it works great.  If I reboot and check again with driver sweeper it doesn't find anything.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 24, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> check this out.... http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/4928865137f.rar/
> 
> sry been drinking tonight and my voice in kinda messed



lawl.. that is a monster of a card, it's epic looking.  and eyah about your flow what is up with that... It's really low.. i got one of these you can have if you wanna try it out.. it seems to work pretty well...  danger den pump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @CP, have you tried oc'ing your cards? and how well do they oc?



2nd card came in today


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> simple get a flash drive get ati flash  use the *random brand here*  bios  both cards will appear to be the same blah blah blah then use afterburner blah blah problem solved  i had a metric shit ton of trouble overclocking my 5850s but... after flashing the same bios to both cards i can now happily overclock without issue



aint that a bit dangerous to do when he got a non reference card?



Chicken Patty said:


> 2nd card came in today




NICE! so its coming together nice and easy im just watching some boxing, cant wait for them to start


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> simple get a flash drive get ati flash  use the *random brand here*  bios  both cards will appear to be the same blah blah blah then use afterburner blah blah problem solved  i had a metric shit ton of trouble overclocking my 5850s but... after flashing the same bios to both cards i can now happily overclock without issue



I can't even get them to work right not overclocked. The sapphire won't come up to 850 core like it should when I launch 3d apps(3dmark06). It was working last weekend in crossfire. 

Right now I wish I didn't even get 2 cards, or more so wish I got 2 identical cards. I'll be back later.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

if you can then try that sapphire card by itself, if it still fucks up then i think there is something wrong with it


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> simple get a flash drive get ati flash  use the *random brand here*  bios  both cards will appear to be the same blah blah blah then use afterburner blah blah problem solved  i had a metric shit ton of trouble overclocking my 5850s but... after flashing the same bios to both cards i can now happily overclock without issue



do not do this, I repeat do not do this!! his xfx is non refrence that will kill the sapphire because it will not be able to read the voltage registers therefore will get no vltage or incorrect voltage at least. I have found the problem and will post some screenshots in a second to what it is.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 24, 2010)

here its all in the screenshots. click on them this to me at least, explains his artifacts when not using afterburner because afterburner overides things at a bios level. and now powerplay is gone, and the clocks should sync together niceley.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 25, 2010)

well, I tried it with the sapphire in slot 1 again and although I had to reinstall the drivers now both cards are clocking up to 850 together when I run 3d mark06. I haven't seen any flickering, but I know I will when I overclock.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

are you still using one cf bridge?

if so then try again when you get the ones i send you, might be because problems with the cf bridges


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 25, 2010)

yup, just the one bridge. maybe using 2 will improve things, I'll definitely experiment once I have the 2 bridges. hey thanks again, too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

amd / ati state themselves to always use 2 crossfire bridges 2 wont hurt anything and usually they help


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> amd / ati state themselves to always use 2 crossfire bridges 2 wont hurt anything and usually they help



i had problems with my 2 5770s when i used 2 bridges, but i guess that its different from setup to setup.



ny_driver said:


> yup, just the one bridge. maybe using 2 will improve things, I'll definitely experiment once I have the 2 bridges. hey thanks again, too.



lets hope its just that then 

hope you get them in a few days, and np, glad to help a little


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

Ever since I got my first 5770 I have had lines going up my screen horizontally.  Not very visible, but if you look carefully you can see it.  have no idea what it can be


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ever since I got my first 5770 I have had lines going up my screen horizontally.  Not very visible, but if you look carefully you can see it.  have no idea what it can be



i thought i read that was fixed in drivers?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i thought i read that was fixed in drivers?



I thought I did somewhere too, but I just installed fresh drivers today when I received my 2nd 5770.  I've tried different cards one at a time, same thing.  Never had that issue with previous cards like my GX2, c/f 4850's.  Only since I got my first 5770.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I've got my 2x4890s working good now with the sapphire reference version in slot 1. I just overclocked them to 901/1000 from 850/975 and ran 3dmark 2 times and both times my score was slightly lower(~100 points) than my best scores @ 850/975. This seems pretty strange to me. What do you guys think? I'm sure crossfire is enabled and I have no other programs running.  EDIT: I can't believe I gain nothing from overclocking my cards


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2010)

its your CPU trust me my 940be at 3.4ghz cant feed my 5850s in certain games example crysis i max at 45fps no matter what and even at 1920x1200 4xAA gpu usage only hits 55-60% each when overclocked and 65-70% each not overclocked. if i drop my cpu to stock 3ghz gpu load drops again my quad just cant feed them fast enough in apps that dont use all 4 cores.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you suppose I'd actually get lower FPS in games overclocked, along with the lower 3dmark score? That's kinda shitty. What about newer games even like Dirt2? 
EDIT: I tried running the cards overclocked with amd fusion going and the score went up.....a little. 12,472 now, but I know my cards will go higher than 901/1000 although it may only make very small if any difference. I'll try


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah hey sorry for double posting, but this is important. I can't get the GPU Tool installation to run. GPU Clock tool does not run either and ATI tray tool will not change the clocks. 

Would someone whos running xp pro please zip up their GPU Tool installation folder and send it to me at klingerd@twcny.rr.com. I think copying it in to my computer may work. Thanks....I know no one is running xp anymore.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2010)

ah your on xp....... that might kinda explain a bit..... sorry


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

Afterburner should have the ability to test the card, not just overclock it.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

More troubled waters...............Now I can't get catalyst control center to install.....and have no way to enable crossfire. The display drivers install, but no CCC. And when I tried to manually launch CCC it was telling me it couldn't find CLI.exe, so I located it and now it tells me some dependency is missing or something. What a mess. I think I'm going to put the xp cd in there and try to do a repair. The system has been acting up, and by that I mean booting very slow, since I tried the "auto-tune' option in CCC and the system locked up when core got too high. I don't like it. I just can't get GPU-Tool to install, or anything that tests video cards so I was trying that. I expected it would lock up when it got too high. 

BUMP....on the gpu-tool installation folder.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> More troubled waters...............Now I can't get catalyst control center to install.....and have no way to enable crossfire. The display drivers install, but no CCC. And when I tried to manually launch CCC it was telling me it couldn't find CLI.exe, so I located it and now it tells me some dependency is missing or something. What a mess. I think I'm going to put the xp cd in there and try to do a repair. The system has been acting up, and by that I mean booting very slow, since I tried the "auto-tune' option in CCC and the system locked up when core got too high. I don't like it. I just can't get GPU-Tool to install, or anything that tests video cards so I was trying that. I expected it would lock up when it got too high.
> 
> BUMP....on the gpu-tool installation folder.



sounds like you need to get off XP.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2010)

100% agree there is no longer any reason to hang onto xp anymore this isnt the 8800 / 2900 days where dx10 performance was 100% unplayable today things are different and XP at 10 years old is old as dirt and needs to be taken out to pasture and shot  its time to put the bloated thing to rest  just .... dont ask me to do it just look at those eyes to the left you dont want me trying to aim and do the job


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, real helpful thanks. I am currently considering a different OS, but that is not going to happen right away. I need to get this thing working correctly.....man I had it working well until I used that stupid "auto-tune". If I have to reformat my HD today I will.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Yeah, real helpful thanks. I am currently considering a different OS, but that is not going to happen right away. I need to get this thing working correctly.....man I had it working well until I used that stupid "auto-tune". If I have to reformat my HD today I will.



when you format... install 7.

You know you want to.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> when you format... install 7.
> 
> You know you want to.



lol.....I do, too! I don't have it though, how cheap can I get it? EDIT: $220 for 7 Ultimate Upgrade. I am tempted, but I just bought the Swiftech H20-220 Ultima XT liquid cooling kit this morning. EDIT: and then if I did that I'd really have to get a new LCD monitor.

Is it even worth the extra $100 to have Ultimate over Home Premium?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2010)

You need .net framework software.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> lol.....I do, too! I don't have it though, how cheap can I get it? EDIT: $220 for 7 Ultimate Upgrade. I am tempted, but I just bought the Swiftech H20-220 Ultima XT liquid cooling kit this morning. EDIT: and then if I did that I'd really have to get a new LCD monitor.
> 
> Is it even worth the extra $100 to have Ultimate over Home Premium?



there are otherways of getting Win7 ultimate & not having to pay a single penny to obtain it - of course you'd have to wear an eye patch afterwards & have a humble deckhand by the name of Smee. but if your willing to walk that path - then its awesome. mines still working great.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You need .net framework software.


 Hmmm.... I thought I had that.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2010)

If you don't, you get those errors. Vista and Win7 have it "built-in", so it's not much of an issue anymore, and has been forgotten.

If you do, then it might be time for an OS re-install. Make sure to update the OS before installing vga drivers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Hmmm.... I thought I had that.



Let us know if you did or not and if you didn't if downloading it fixed your issues.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 26, 2010)

wow man lots of os problems  3dmarm 06 and actually most of the lower 3dmarks see little to no gain from oc of the gpu's while games etc see tons of it. the programs like 3dmark scale with your cpu more then your gpu. so tjhe higher you oc your cpu the higher your cpu and gpu scores will be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> wow man lots of os problems  3dmarm 06 and actually most of the lower 3dmarks see little to no gain from oc of the gpu's while games etc see tons of it. the programs like 3dmark scale with your cpu more then your gpu. so tjhe higher you oc your cpu the higher your cpu and gpu scores will be.



Yep, any little overclock on the CPU makes the 3dmark 06 score jump a considerable amount.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 26, 2010)

I uninstalled everything ATI and popped in the xp cd and repaired my windows installation, then re-updated to sp3. And nothing has changed. My OS must be corrupted in some way caused by that stupid "auto-tune" feature in CCC crashing my computer twice.  Ohh well....I somehow knew better than to use "auto-tune" I just didn't listen to my own advice. 

EDIT: well, here goes....installing Windows 7 Ultimate 64 with a flash drive.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2010)

as for 7, get home premium or pro, and get an OEM version, not an upgrade.

far cheaper, no real loss of features.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 27, 2010)

Back up and running with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. I think things will go smoother now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Back up and running with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. I think things will go smoother now



Good luck bro, let us know how things go and how you like W7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Call me a CF fanatic but I've had:
> 
> CF 3850
> CF 4870
> and I currently run CF 4890 water cooled at 1ghz apiece



sorry i missed you bro

imma add you in a few


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey don if you want you can add to my list the c/f'ed 4870's I had.  I had a Sapphire and a Visiontek 4870.  Need some pics?


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 27, 2010)

well, I'm not too happy that I cannot install Firefox or Thunderbird in 64-bit, apparently after trying a few times. Now I must figure out how to retrieve my profiles. I think I like it though most definitely, just not sure about the 64-bit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

have you restartet? i cant install ff without restarting after a fresh win7 install



Chicken Patty said:


> Hey don if you want you can add to my list the c/f'ed 4870's I had.  I had a Sapphire and a Visiontek 4870.  Need some pics?




meh, i know you love that old rig of yours  so yes, i demand them

but if you could tell me what chipset, size and cpu you used with them it would be great bro

@SNiiPE_DoGG if you could tell me you prev. chipset along with cpu that you used with those cards it would be great bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> have you restartet? i cant install ff without restarting after a fresh win7 install
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My X58 setup bro.  The 920 with evga 3x sli x58 board.  The cards were 512mb versions.

Here you go:


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 27, 2010)

CF 3850 was Q6600 @4ghz + DFI X38

CF 4870 512mb was Q9650 @ 4.2ghz + DFI X38

Voltmodded 4870x2 on q9650 @ 4.3ghz + DFI P45
(Forgot about this one B4)

CF 4890 on AMD 955be @ 3.8 + MSI 790fx


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> well, I'm not too happy that I cannot install Firefox or Thunderbird in 64-bit, apparently after trying a few times. Now I must figure out how to retrieve my profiles. I think I like it though most definitely, just not sure about the 64-bit.



you certainly can, and you shouldnt need a reboot or anything.

all 32 bit apps work in x64, its only drivers that dont.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you certainly can, and you shouldnt need a reboot or anything.
> 
> all 32 bit apps work in x64, its only drivers that dont.



I tried installing FF this morning and it worked fine. Thunderbird next. 
EDIT: Thunderbird works fine, and I finally got sound, too!  
My swiftech H20-220 Ultima XT should be here tomorrow...then I'll see if I can squeeze 3.2GHz out of the old Opty.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2010)

Im having a hard time getting over the 2nd time my 4870 died on me, Id play BC2 but it just isnt the same. that 4870 really made a huge difference to BC2


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 27, 2010)

I have some good news and some other good news.....alright!
My CPU is not as much of a bottleneck as I had thought for my 2x4890s........after monitoring the GPU usage during a GTR2 race, I see that the cards are hitting a maximum of ~70%-80% usage. Everything just seems way smoother and better with 7 x64. 
And the other good news is the HD audio is awesome when driving an F-1 car


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Love your new avvy ny looks awesome


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks....I'll get an even better one though.I've always liked your avatar, too.


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Apr 27, 2010)

theses are pics when i use to have my 3870 & 3850 in CF   and when i use to have a 3870X2
ATI cards rule , i also had for a brief moment a 4850x2  but it died on me didnt even have time to take  apic of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I have some good news and some other good news.....alright!
> My CPU is not as much of a bottleneck as I had thought for my 2x4890s........after monitoring the GPU usage during a GTR2 race, I see that the cards are hitting a maximum of ~70%-80% usage. Everything just seems way smoother and better with 7 x64.
> And the other good news is the HD audio is awesome when driving an F-1 car



You sound like you are enjoying W7


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMAO, very nice rig there man, is swifttech the best brand when it comes to watercooling, I see em all the time and ppl always recommend them to me.
> 
> Lol, (LOOK AT THAT MONSTER OF A FUKEN GRAPHICS CARD!) Nice Bru!


yeah its good for sure, and i totally forgot I post a link to my drunkiness 

but thanks I try lol, rez and IC Diamond tim is in but just waiting for the pump


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 28, 2010)

Well my rig crashed on me last night after about an hour of racing Dirt2 when I had the cards recklessly overclocked without testing to 901/1000. I set them back to stock and all was well for 3-4 hours of straight racing. My system thrashes Dirt2 even with the cards @ 850/975. I'll test them out for max OC later on.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 30, 2010)

I got my Swiftech installed today, so I figured I should show you guys what this new system I've been building looks like. Max temps with 3GHz/1.6v were 55/48c during S&M 100% load.
I guess it works pretty good. About a 6 degree improvement in load temps. on the hotter core, and 11 degree on the other. Idle temps of 26/22c with ambient ~20 are a little better too, although this chip has been known to read sub-ambient in the low teens. I might try remounting the block.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 30, 2010)

nice man looks like your setup is really progressing! sweet!

also the temps seem in line for idle at least. 2c delta is not bad at all.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 30, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Well my rig crashed on me last night after about an hour of racing Dirt2 when I had the cards recklessly overclocked without testing to 901/1000. I set them back to stock and all was well for 3-4 hours of straight racing. My system thrashes Dirt2 even with the cards @ 850/975. I'll test them out for max OC later on.



did you log temps on the cards??


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree , makes me want to use my X2 4800 toledo and  2GB OCZ DDR500  ram  i have lying around.  What is your 3dmark06 score on win 7?


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 30, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> did you log temps on the cards??


I'm not sure what you mean. But I was thinking about having the fan speed adjusted in the BIOS....at least on the sapphire because that thing blows like hell unless you turn it down. It would be great if the fans ran at 30% all the time. I think the sapphire thinks it should be hotter, so it turns the fan way down so it idles around 48c. I would prefer that it idled about 38c which is what I am getting with 30% fan. Can you help me?


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Apr 30, 2010)

have u tried  using rivatuner  to set the fans ?


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 30, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. But I was thinking about having the fan speed adjusted in the BIOS....at least on the sapphire because that thing blows like hell unless you turn it down. It would be great if the fans ran at 30% all the time. I think the sapphire thinks it should be hotter, so it turns the fan way down so it idles around 48c. I would prefer that it idled about 38c which is what I am getting with 30% fan. Can you help me?



yes sir I sure can. heres what I'll do though. I can edit the bios with the fan setting like that, OR I can show you how to edit it in msi afterburner to run at 30% until it gets to like 50-60 degrees then kicks the fan up higher. if you leave it at 30% fann all the time it will likely overheat with high gpu load. when I was talking about the temps I meant while you were gaming at 901/1000


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 30, 2010)

Ohh gaming...I have the main GPU temps in the MSI OSD, and I don't think I've seen higher than 60c and I had the fans @ 50% until tonight. I have a 120mm intake right next to them and a 140mm right behind the power plugs. I'll go run a test race with the fans at 30%. I'll be back in ~15 minutes.

Yeah that would be great if you show me how to do it with Afterburner.

And no I haven't tried Riva Tuner. I think I thought that was for Nvidia only.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 30, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Well my rig crashed on me last night after about an hour of racing Dirt2 when I had the cards recklessly overclocked without testing to 901/1000. I set them back to stock and all was well for 3-4 hours of straight racing. My system thrashes Dirt2 even with the cards @ 850/975. I'll test them out for max OC later on.



Maybe it wasn't the cards at all. Maybe it was the CPU. It just happened again...everything just straight locked up while I was racing Dirt2. If the cards were too high I would see artifacts and stuff I'm not suppose to see right?

EDIT: I just ran a couple races with the cards at 901/1000/fans @ 35% and the sapphire hit 61c and the xfx 51c. I need to make some adjustments to the sapphire.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 30, 2010)

yes ait would artifact first then the driver would revoer or the game would freeze, sounds like cpu to me maybe even ram.

ok theres a pic with afterburner up. go to settings, fan, enable user fan control then follow the pic.


----------



## ny_driver (Apr 30, 2010)

The ram passes memtest, but I never did a long stress test on the cpu, only s&m short duration/ 100% load. 
I figured out how to set the curve, but it doesn't change the fan speed after I apply it. I set it to go 30% up to 45c then go to 50%.
Nevermind I think I got it. EDIT: I don't think it went up to 50% because the temps were 62/55


----------



## overclocking101 (May 4, 2010)

yep and you have to mess with the afterburner thing a little mine is like that as well. hopefully the new release fixes that but meh its only a minor bug so no big deal to me


----------



## ny_driver (May 4, 2010)

Hey Don, I got those 2 crossfire bridges yesterday, thanks a lot!  Haven't seen you around in awhile you been on vacation or something?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2010)

oh so you got them that didnt take long 

but no im not on vacation, just isnt feeling that well lately, have to go to the doctor tomorrow to be checked 

but im here, just not a CF owner anymore due to bad economy


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

I told ya you shouldn't have kissed that girl..now look at ya!


----------



## ny_driver (May 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh so you got them that didnt take long
> 
> but no im not on vacation, just isnt feeling that well lately, have to go to the doctor tomorrow to be checked
> 
> but im here, just not a CF owner anymore due to bad economy



ahhhhhhh....I guess you can still hang out  
I'm sure someday you will get  another crossfire setup. 
Hope you feel better soon.
thanks again!


----------



## Lionheart (May 4, 2010)

hey guys, just a simple question, I have another HIS HD5870 on the way for some crossfire goodness. When I install the second card, do I uninstall the drivers and do the driver sweeper shit, then put the card in, install drivers and go nuts, or can I just install the second card without uninstall the drivers?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2010)

i HAVE tried that, and it worked pretty well

but it differs from setup to setup imo

it will def. NOT hurt to try it, and it might save you some time



ny_driver said:


> ahhhhhhh....I guess you can still hang out
> I'm sure someday you will get  another crossfire setup.
> Hope you feel better soon.
> thanks again!




im sure of that just dont know what card i want, or if i should wait for the 6xxx series?

thank you, i feel better already, got some medicine, so im up and running again


----------



## Lionheart (May 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i HAVE tried that, and it worked pretty well
> 
> but it differs from setup to setup imo
> 
> it will def. NOT hurt to try it, and it might save you some time



Thanx for the super quick answer bro

I will give it a shot cheers.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2010)

just plug the second card in and go, they use the same drivers so its piss easy.

just dont forget the bridges.


----------



## Lionheart (May 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just plug the second card in and go, they use the same drivers so its piss easy.
> 
> just dont forget the bridges.



Yeah I figured it would be easy. 

I see alot of ppl use 2 bridges for some reason and heard it decreases performance or sum shit like that, have u had any issues like that?


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah I figured it would be easy.
> 
> I see alot of ppl use 2 bridges for some reason and heard it decreases performance or sum shit like that, have u had any issues like that?



random people get random issues, IMO its because they've got a faulty bridge or something.

I've found zero difference between one bridge and two even on 16x/4x PCI-E 1.1 boards (p35)... but that said, it was zero difference. why not use both bridges in that case?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

it also looks better with 2 bridges if youre a "looks" nut


----------



## Lionheart (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it also looks better with 2 bridges if youre a "looks" nut



Hahaha yeah I agree, it does look better and more neater, and yes Im a neat looks freak


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

+1 to that


----------



## Lionheart (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> +1 to that



When I get my second HIS HD5870, I'll post some pics up for ya probably in the sexy hardware thread


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

i DEMAND pics


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> +1 to that



What's up with you're new avatar?

It's a *Prugator* !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

its the new house pet


----------



## Lionheart (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i DEMAND pics



lol no worries 



PopcornMachine said:


> What's up with you're new avatar?
> 
> It's a *Prugator* !



Don got an Extreme Makeover  jks lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

i got raped by a dog, and then i humped a female predator........


----------



## Lionheart (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i got raped by a dog, and then i humped a female predator........



LMFAO hahahahahaha  its funny cause its true.

jks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

yeah you go ahead and laugh you aint the one looking weird


----------



## Lionheart (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah you go ahead and laugh you aint the one looking weird



Hahahah no worries I will


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its the new house pet



Yeah, well no one is going to mess with this thread now!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

Nevar


----------



## overclocking101 (May 6, 2010)

noooooooooooooo don is no longer a crossfire owner!! nooooooooooo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

nope, and it sucks, but this sommer im coming back if it al goes as planned


----------



## ny_driver (May 7, 2010)

UPDATE: My rig is working pretty much perfectly now I tested the cards out and they are both good above the 901/1000 that I'm running them at. The sapphire did ~945/1090 without artifacts, but the XFX is only good to ~907/1025. I run the fans about 50-60% and the temps run ~50-65c. 
My Opty is "Dirt2 stable" @ 2.8Ghz. 
I get an average of 31 FPS with everything in CCC maxed out and vsync on, and everything in Dirt2 on the highest available settings.
What more can I ask for? Only that F1 2010 hurrys the flock up and gets released.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 7, 2010)

nice man thats awesome, finally crossfire decided to get working correctly for you.


----------



## Lionheart (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys, finally got some pics up for ya, especially you Don ENJOY 
















































 I hope you like guys


----------



## ny_driver (May 7, 2010)

Those are some sweet looking cards.


----------



## Lionheart (May 7, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Those are some sweet looking cards.



Thanks bro, yeah they do look pretty awesome

So glad I got 2x HD5870 in crossfire now, all I want now is Blu-Ray burner, several red cooling fans 120mm - 180mm most likely and the new Rampage Extreme III


----------



## ny_driver (May 7, 2010)

Hey what do you guys recommend for gpu waterblocks. Cheap and efficient are my 2 priorities. I want to add them to my Swiftech H20-220 Ultima XT loop. 
The cooler on my XFX card is crap compared to the one the Sapphire has so I may as well go the extra yard, cool both cards way better, and quiet things down some too. 
Thanks!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

one of your cards is prob a non ref card, so i dont know if there even is a block for that.

but EK makes some nice ones

Koolance has some refurbished?/ used ones they sell from their webshop from time to time


----------



## ny_driver (May 7, 2010)

The bracket that holds the cooler on is exactly the same so I should be good, I think. 
Thanks, I'll check into those refurbished ones right now.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 7, 2010)

full cover block will work on the sapphire but you would have to take a pic of the XFX without its stock cooler on for me to know. Otherwise You can use die only blocks and use the stock cooling plate to cool the VRM and ram area this would be much cheaper and just as good. full cover blocks are more for looks than anything really. I own 2 Dtek fuzion graphics blocks they work nicely but i dont use them anymore now I use full cover blocks. the swiftech mcw-60 or mcw-80 will work on them for sure.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, finally got some pics up for ya, especially you Don ENJOY
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/DSCN1891.jpg
> ...



damn bro  that looks VERY NICE


----------



## Lionheart (May 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> damn bro  that looks VERY NICE



Lol thanx man, Im luvin crossfire so far, saving up for the new Rampage III Extreme motherboard, it looks really nice plus I like the PCI E spacing on it, thats main reason why Im getting it and selling my Rampage II Extreme off as well as the EVGA X58 Micro ATX motherboard I have, can't wait for that


----------



## ny_driver (May 8, 2010)

Big thanks to overclocking101 for the great deal on 2 x Dtek FuZion GFX water blocks. 
The XFX cooler is really shitty IMO. That card hit 73c while folding last night @ 75% fan speed, and the sapphire only hit 51c @ 50% fan speed.


----------



## Lionheart (May 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, thanx for adding me in Don


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

ill post some updates on my rig once my mushkin enhanced blacklines and 965be show up then i gotta save for my water cooling setup aka some bits tubing and probably a block


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2010)

@ crazyeye..Hey, what kind of Blacklines did you get? I was just looking over some, and I like their higher voltage kits if you can find them.

Very nice setup CHAOS!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin D...

thats what i grabbed because the crucials jumped over $30 in 2 days

from what i was able to gather 6-6-6 shouldnt be to hard to hit out of the box so im trying to go for tighter timings more then bandwidth that and im on an extreme budget


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin D...
> 
> thats what i grabbed because the crucials jumped over $30 in 2 days
> 
> from what i was able to gather 6-6-6 shouldnt be to hard to hit out of the box so im trying to go for tighter timings more then bandwidth that and im on an extreme budget



You may need to add voltage. I can run my sticks at 1333 7 7-7-20 at 1.5-1.6v. Thing is they are rated at 1333 6 6-6-18 at 1.8v and I can run them at 1600mhz 7 7-7-21 at 1.8v as well. It's older DDR3, but I wonder if your sticks aren't just the same thing.

One point I wanted to make that was important to this clubhouse is make sure you are getting your CPU/NB frequencies up. 1333 cas 6 needs about 2600mhz on the north bridge. If you have stuttering issues with CrossFire, it's best to start there.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

yea im not looking for fast speeds tighter timings are more important for me at this point

without breaking the bank as it were


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2010)

From the list of timings that Cadaveca has given me, the best timings for cas 6 with AMD for 1333mhz (I'm running 1400mhz) are:

6 6-6-18-5 | 24-10-4-5-2-5-4-4-90-90 | 1T -write em' down.

Nice and snappy!


----------



## Lionheart (May 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> @ crazyeye..Hey, what kind of Blacklines did you get? I was just looking over some, and I like their higher voltage kits if you can find them.
> 
> Very nice setup CHAOS!



Thanx man, theres still more to come within a few weeks,  hope you like


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

thanks erocker i hope those timings work it would be damn nice if they do they probably wont pull 1T but i could get away with those at 2T maybe


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thanks erocker i hope those timings work it would be damn nice if they do they probably wont pull 1T but i could get away with those at 2T maybe



Heck no! You'll have no problems with 1T. Really, since you're not going over 1800 mhz you should have it at 1T.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

well im use to these Gskill PC 6400 sticks at 5-5-5-15 2T i couldnt get 1T stable


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2010)

DDR2 and DDR3 are different. DDR2 doesn't work well, if at all at 1T. DDR3 works better at 1T and is normal.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

hey about memory, can I install some  Gskill ripjaw's that say there for i5?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 8, 2010)

yes you can, the only reason why they say its for i5/i7 is because low voltage = 1.65 or less to make it easy to people who dont know that much about it



ny_driver said:


> Big thanks to overclocking101 for the great deal on 2 x Dtek FuZion GFX water blocks.
> The XFX cooler is really shitty IMO. That card hit 73c while folding last night @ 75% fan speed, and the sapphire only hit 51c @ 50% fan speed.



awww that sounds nice bro  dont forget to throw in some pics of them when its all done



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Oh yeah, thanx for adding me in Don



np bro  i should thank you for joining



crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill post some updates on my rig once my mushkin enhanced blacklines and 965be show up then i gotta save for my water cooling setup aka some bits tubing and probably a block



you better


----------



## Whilhelm (May 8, 2010)

Can I join?? 

Two 1gb 4870s







Prior to that I had two 4850s and two X1950 Pros'

Plus I had one of the very first Asus crossfire boards, the A8R MVP


----------



## overclocking101 (May 8, 2010)

I still say this... nice radiator where did you get it!


----------



## Whilhelm (May 8, 2010)

It just turned up on my doorstep one day . Too bad the stupid postman dented the crap out of one end of it.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes you can, the only reason why they say its for i5/i7 is because low voltage = 1.65 or less to make it easy to people who dont know that much about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, and your dog freaks me out


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 8, 2010)

Hey I have an HD4870x2.....does that count


----------



## ny_driver (May 9, 2010)

I had a death in the crossfire family today..........my XFX decided it was through doing anything 3d. It would launch Dirt2 and go through the intro movie and stuff, but when it said "welcome to Dirt2" all I got was a screen full of odd geometric shapes and patterns. Hit enter and the next screen is the same way but different. I tried re-installing the drivers on it and no change. 
The Sapphire works perfectly with these drivers. 

I'd say the XFX is all done...it's in the box and ready to go.
Hopefully I can persuade them to give me a reference OC version or something.
I'll have to try to look real innocent. 

EDIT: heck, now I can really overclock the Sapphire and see how well it does. I don't think any of my games are even really designed for dual cards anyways. So far I think the single card gives me better performance in those games.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 9, 2010)

actually i had this issue with GRID it was the game not the GPU test ALL your games first


----------



## ny_driver (May 9, 2010)

huh...even though it works fine with the Sapphire>? I have GRID installed and could test with that. Odd that the game would be corrupt in a way where only 1 vga didn't work right. I will run a test with GRID and the XFX as soon as I do a test run with the Sapphire.  I'll be back.

EDIT: Same results with GRID. I'm sending it back.

WOW: that Sapphire is a beast! The memory went to ~1130, and w/1.35v the core is @ 1000 right now and can go higher but I'm going to do some test runs @ 1000/1100 first.  Save some overclocking for tomorrow.


----------



## xrealm20 (May 10, 2010)

Hey Don -- can I join?  2x 5770's =)


----------



## overclocking101 (May 10, 2010)

nice ny! told ya that was one of my better cards  so it was that xfx holding ya back the whole time  that blows. but xfx warranty is pretty good long as you can register it on their site, when thye recieve the card tell them you fear it will face the same end if they send you the same revision of card and ask them to send you the refrence version.


----------



## ny_driver (May 10, 2010)

Yeah this Sapphire is kicking ass all by itself. I don't think it got over 60c with 50% fan during my testing. How much cooler will the waterblock keep it? Same as my CPU? I'll get on the register and return thing in the morning.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2010)

btw im jealous of that rig chaos 

but come on man clean the top of that heatsink and wipe down the side panel make that thing SHINE like those brand new gpus


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

i'll be leaving here soon 

will be going single 5870, no crossfire


----------



## travva (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'll be leaving here soon
> 
> will be going single 5870, no crossfire



lol mussels, you'll be gone but you'll be back man! i got rid of my gtx260's because i was tired of sli, and by happenstance i came across a good trade for a 5850. I got it and it damn near beat my 260s in bad company 2, right then I knew I had to get another one!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

oh i plan to get another one, but its a long term plan.

5870 for intel rig (sell 4870s)
get 6 core for media
5870 to media

save up for 890FX/1095T BE CPU/8GB DDR3 ram, 1600MHz+
sell intel rig
make new AMD rig
old AMD rig goes back to its athlon II x3 media duties.


----------



## Lionheart (May 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> btw im jealous of that rig chaos
> 
> but come on man clean the top of that heatsink and wipe down the side panel make that thing SHINE like those brand new gpus




Lol thanx bro, but why you jealous, your rig iz still pretty damn good

Hahahaha, actually I clean my computer out nearly every 2 - 3 weeks, it attracts dust like a mofo but cleaning it iz a piece of cake, wat product would u recommend cleaning the cpu heatsink & side panel


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2010)

nice and clean electronic cleaning wipes work decently for me on the side panels and fans etc... 24 wipes for like $1.97 at wallmart  the heatsink itself ill pull off and set it a distilled water / alcohol solution then wipe dry with a soft cloth and then set in front of a fan to finish drying once done i use regular cloth work gloves to install the heatsink with no finger prints then use the wipes on the case door but ive given up on that myself personally.. as i needed to do it WEEKLY do to the dust in my computer area it just got out of control

my rig will be sexier soon with a 965 gigabyte 790fx AM3 board 4 gigs mushkin etc just i have to be a good boy and wait


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'll be leaving here soon
> 
> will be going single 5870, no crossfire
> 
> ...



well at least you leave CF with dignity  + another 5850/70 with the one you'll have quite some powar  

im using a gtx-260 atm :shadedshu but should be getting some nice stuff this summer


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Can I join??
> 
> Two 1gb 4870s
> 
> ...





LifeOnMars said:


> Hey I have an HD4870x2.....does that count





xrealm20 said:


> Hey Don -- can I join?  2x 5770's =)



yes you can all join 

and yes the 4870x2 does indeed count, it got 2 ati chips on it


----------



## Whilhelm (May 11, 2010)

Well I guess if you count the x2s as crossfire I had a 3870x2 as well... 

But it blew up 







I had never seen fire come out of a computer before...


----------



## Lionheart (May 11, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Well I guess if you count the x2s as crossfire I had a 3870x2 as well...
> 
> But it blew up
> 
> ...



ooooh nasty bro, I wonder how that happened, no airflow in ya case, playing games too much in summer time


----------



## Whilhelm (May 11, 2010)

Installing a waterblock while intoxicated


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Lionheart (May 11, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Installing a waterblock while intoxicated



Hahahaha reminds me of ME



(FIH) The Don said:


>



Hahahaa


----------



## ny_driver (May 11, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Well I guess if you count the x2s as crossfire I had a 3870x2 as well...
> 
> But it blew up
> 
> ...



I had a VRM catch on fire in my neo2 Platinum...fortunately I was standing right there with the probes from the meter in my hand watching the fire I caused in amazement. I used my finger to mush out the little flame. The board worked fine after, too.


----------



## alexsubri (May 16, 2010)

Okay, so guyz, for the those who don't know ...I had a broken bridge for my Crossfire, and I called up XFX and they said it would come within a week and I got it in yesterday (about 4 days later) for free and I am currently awaiting my other bridge that is coming in from my OEM card becasue they never gave me one :-X so two bridges at $0 can't beat 

Also, I flashed my bios about a month ago with at 5870 XFX bios and I am running strong with 900/1250 all at 40% fan and stock voltages!! My FPS in some games is bananas!

(ex: L4D2 - 290-300+ FPS BFBC2: 70-120 FPS)
I am so happy I bought my two 5850s!


----------



## ny_driver (May 23, 2010)

XFX said that after extensive testing they couldn't find anything wrong with my card, but they approved the replacement anyways. Weird. Now I'm just hoping that all they can find to send me is a Black Edition....then it might be able to keep pace with my SAPPHIRE.

EDIT: ohh I added some windows to my case which currently only has 1 card in it. What do you think?


----------



## overclocking101 (May 23, 2010)

that case is looking better and better!

HMMMMM.... nothing wrong with the card but they will replace it anyways?? makes no sense to me, if they couldnt find anything wrong they wouldnt replace it at least not in my experience, I think they are just trying to conceal what the problem is (probably a problem with their non refrence design) did they tell you if they would send you the refrence design card??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2010)

still waiting for the shop to call me back reguarding my RMA'd 4870. its been almost a month now, so it should been getting a call to go pick it up any time this week or the next...then it will be full speed ahead back to BC2 which I have been abstaining from because 1 of my cards are flying solo.


so fingers crossed - hopefully its still my 4870 & not a 5770 they sent back otherwise I will really throw a hissy fit.


----------



## ny_driver (May 24, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> that case is looking better and better!
> 
> HMMMMM.... nothing wrong with the card but they will replace it anyways?? makes no sense to me, if they couldnt find anything wrong they wouldnt replace it at least not in my experience, I think they are just trying to conceal what the problem is (probably a problem with their non refrence design) did they tell you if they would send you the refrence design card??



Thanks.

I thought it sounded strange too. They told me if the problem persists with the replacement card I should look into my other components. I then informed them that the system is up and running perfectly with my Sapphire 4890 installed. 

As far as what they are sending me I do not know. I mentioned to them several times how the replacement needs to have a reference design cooler, and that the Black Edition card would be a welcomed replacement. I haven't heard anything since Thursday. Probably hear from them tomorrow, I hope.

EDIT: I'll be mad as hell if they send me a 57 series card. 5850 would be an ok replacement. Either the Black edition 4890 or a 5850....I'll accept nothing less!


----------



## Pyarn (May 24, 2010)

Can I join too?.. 
It seems many of you guys have DX11 cards..
but I still in love with my dual 4770 lol.

*| Pyarn | XFX 4770 | 512MB | 790GX | PII 965 |*


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

i'm now out of ze clubhouse... retired member.


4870's are sitting on a bench awaiting a new home, 5870 is kicking their ass in performance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm now out of ze clubhouse... retired member.
> 
> 
> 4870's are sitting on a bench awaiting a new home, 5870 is kicking their ass in performance.



If you want to go or stay ATI, 5xxx is the way to go.  Great cards.  I have two 5770's and I'm running DIRT 2 at 1680x1050 fully maxed out at about 70-80FPS while crunching 100% for WCG


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you want to go or stay ATI, 5xxx is the way to go.  Great cards.  I have two 5770's and I'm running DIRT 2 at 1680x1050 fully maxed out at about 70-80FPS while crunching 100% for WCG



my 5870 is shitting all over my FPS with the 4870's...

heres a copy-pasta from my worklog thread:




> 4870 crossfire results:
> 
> Company Of Heroes:
> 
> ...





> Single 5870 results:
> CoH DX9:
> Avg 173 fps
> Max 261 fps
> ...



DX9 performance: what i expected. basically the same.

DX10 otoh... shot up like a firecracker in someones ass.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my 5870 is shitting all over my FPS with the 4870's...
> 
> heres a copy-pasta from my worklog thread:
> 
> ...



  Would you be able to do the same for DIRT 2 if you have it?  Would just like to see more or less where I stand, the game runs beautiful but wondering how I'm doing compared to a higher end card.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Would you be able to do the same for DIRT 2 if you have it?  Would just like to see more or less where I stand, the game runs beautiful but wondering how I'm doing compared to a higher end card.



dont have it, sorry.

if you send me a copy i'll test it for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dont have it, sorry.
> 
> if you send me a copy i'll test it for you



I'll have to see when my companies next vessel goes to Sydney/Melbourne.    I work for a import/export line.


----------



## ny_driver (May 25, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I thought it sounded strange too. They told me if the problem persists with the replacement card I should look into my other components. I then informed them that the system is up and running perfectly with my Sapphire 4890 installed.
> 
> ...



Well, today I get a message from XFX saying they shipped me something via Fedex on Friday(should be here Thursday.....wtf?) They didn't happen to mention what. I sent them a message ~8 hours ago to find out, but have heard nothing back. The suspense is killing me and all of you too, I'm sure.


----------



## mrsemi (May 25, 2010)

Ok, invite me in.    BTW 20mmrain is most distressed, if anyone can swing by t he ati forum and check his posts I'm sure he'd appreciate any input.

I've been dealing with problems with metro 2033 in xfire, dirt in xfire, and the unigine benchmark, memory serving right.   But I can't figure out what's wrong, brains said don't stray from the single 5870 that was killing (plan a) , greed said dual 5850's with blue tiger stripes made more sense.(Plan b)

Xfire lovers, show and tell  me plan a was wrong.


----------



## ny_driver (May 25, 2010)

I would probably have gone for the tiger stripes, too.....got any pics?


----------



## mrsemi (May 25, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I would probably have gone for the tiger stripes, too.....got any pics?



Yeah give me a few, I'll show you how I put a rear case fan on backwards  with extra long bolts.  Case is open and it won't win any beauty contests.

Edit, here you go, little dusty.  







Bonus pic with the eyefinity happening, posted my risers in the ghetto mod forum






http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa285/TemperVale/IMG_0636.jpg


----------



## Lionheart (May 25, 2010)

mrsemi said:


> Yeah give me a few, I'll show you how I put a rear case fan on backwards  with extra long bolts.  Case is open and it won't win any beauty contests.
> 
> Edit, here you go, little dusty.
> 
> ...



I like your 2 shoe boxes oh and your setup


----------



## mrsemi (May 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I like your 2 shoe boxes oh and your setup



Hehe,  those aren't shoeboxes...  But they work great for the application and I've done some fine tuning since.

Next stop 3 x 1920 x-1200


----------



## Lionheart (May 25, 2010)

mrsemi said:


> Hehe,  those aren't shoeboxes...  But they work great for the application and I've done some fine tuning since.
> 
> Next stop 3 x 1920 x-1200



Oh my bad from this angle they kinda look like shoe boxes holding up your monitors but 3 x high rez monitors, hope you enjoy that bra!


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 25, 2010)

mrsemi said:


> Yeah give me a few, I'll show you how I put a rear case fan on backwards  with extra long bolts.  Case is open and it won't win any beauty contests.
> 
> Edit, here you go, little dusty.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the cool pics. It looks like you've staggered the monitors so that only one bezel is visible.  Was thinking of trying that if I ever do eyefinity, and the protrait set up as well.  Seems a lot better than one overly long landscape.

What res are these monitors.  And are you using 5850 or 5870 in crossfire?  What frame rates do you get?


----------



## mrsemi (May 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Oh my bad from this angle they kinda look like shoe boxes holding up your monitors but 3 x high rez monitors, hope you enjoy that bra!



They're not high rez, it's a budget eyefinity but trust me it's worth it.

*note*  Didn't know how to combine the two responses, double post not intentional.


----------



## mrsemi (May 25, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks for the cool pics. It looks like you've staggered the monitors so that only one bezel is visible.  Was thinking of trying that if I ever do eyefinity, and the protrait set up as well.  Seems a lot better than one overly long landscape.
> 
> What res are these monitors.  And are you using 5850 or 5870 in crossfire?  What frame rates do you get?



I'm using 5850 x2 in xfire.   Frames, relative to game but honestly a single 5850 is plenty for almost anything.  It's been plenty for 2033 due to the problems in that game and that's the best example of where there should be trouble.

Yes, I'm overlapping bezels, the monitors are 1280 x 1024  x3 and they're old @ 25 ms and do great.   As I mentioned in another post I'm not sure how important ms is but works great in dirt 2 and modern warfare two as well as aion.

click for an idea, it's still pretty cool for a budget eyefinity setup.


http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa285/TemperVale/mw2endeyefinity.jpg


----------



## Lionheart (May 25, 2010)

mrsemi said:


> They're not high rez, it's a budget eyefinity but trust me it's worth it.
> 
> *note*  Didn't know how to combine the two responses, double post not intentional.



I was actually refering to when you said this Next stop 3 x 1920 x-1200


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 25, 2010)

mrsemi said:


> I'm using 5850 x2 in xfire.   Frames, relative to game but honestly a single 5850 is plenty for almost anything.  It's been plenty for 2033 due to the problems in that game and that's the best example of where there should be trouble.
> 
> Yes, I'm overlapping bezels, the monitors are 1280 x 1024  x3 and they're old @ 25 ms and do great.   As I mentioned in another post I'm not sure how important ms is but works great in dirt 2 and modern warfare two as well as aion.
> 
> ...



So that makes it a 3072x1280 playing area, just like the picture.  Sounds like fun! 

Oh, and you're pretty good with a knife too. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> So that makes it a 3072x1280 playing area, just like the picture.  Sounds like fun!
> 
> Oh, and you're pretty good with a knife too.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



thats a cinematic scene from the game.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

Pyarn said:


> Can I join too?..
> It seems many of you guys have DX11 cards..
> but I still in love with my dual 4770 lol.
> 
> *| Pyarn | XFX 4770 | 512MB | 790GX | PII 965 |*



you sure can  not too many 4770s though, but they are very strong in CF imo 



Mussels said:


> i'm now out of ze clubhouse... retired member.
> 
> 
> 4870's are sitting on a bench awaiting a new home, 5870 is kicking their ass in performance
> ...



thats okay  you do it with some style  now go get another 5870 

but damn, they are getting raped by that 5870 



mrsemi said:


> Ok, invite me in.    BTW 20mmrain is most distressed, if anyone can swing by t he ati forum and check his posts I'm sure he'd appreciate any input.
> 
> I've been dealing with problems with metro 2033 in xfire, dirt in xfire, and the unigine benchmark, memory serving right.   But I can't figure out what's wrong, brains said don't stray from the single 5870 that was killing (plan a) , greed said dual 5850's with blue tiger stripes made more sense.(Plan b)
> 
> Xfire lovers, show and tell  me plan a was wrong.



you're in 
have you tried a fresh windows install?
or do a driversweeper run, and use the latest drivers?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2010)

I just came off the phone from the dudes doing my RMA & UNFORTUNATELY it looks like i will be leaving this club as they didnt bother repairing my 4870, giving me the choice of a range of 5770's to choose from....

but its still not over yet....I know a mate whose after a new graphics card...& I know of 1 store that still holds 1 lonely 1gb 4870....but that store recently got refurbished - If i go pick up the 5770 then sell it to my mate at full RRP, I can pick up that 4870 if its still in the shop. but chances are it still being on the shelf is pretty low since the whole store got referbed.....even though the 5770 boasts DX11. I cant crossfire it with my remaining 4870 which means im losing performance & I currently dont have the funds to go 5850-5970way.

*deep sigh* 

wish me luck,& if i dont make it back alive, tell spongebob i love him


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just came off the phone from the dudes doing my RMA & UNFORTUNATELY it looks like i will be leaving this club as they didnt bother repairing my 4870, giving me the choice of a range of 5770's to choose from....
> 
> but its still not over yet....I know a mate whose after a new graphics card...& I know of 1 store that still holds 1 lonely 1gb 4870....but that store recently got refurbished - If i go pick up the 5770 then sell it to my mate at full RRP, I can pick up that 4870 if its still in the shop. but chances are it still being on the shelf is pretty low since the whole store got referbed.....even though the 5770 boasts DX11. I cant crossfire it with my remaining 4870 which means im losing performance & I currently dont have the funds to go 5850-5970way.
> 
> ...



sell your 4870 to your mate, and get another 5770...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

he already knows 

and good luck bro

and as mussels says, get another 5770, and oc them, just rmember to get the ref. cards with the 2 cf conn. on the top. xfx have a bad version with only 1.

they are seriously beasts in CF


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2010)

dont think my mate wants to buy that card either as its already been RMA'd once (Ive had extremely bad luck with my 4870s) but I will see how it goes.

Im most possibly looking to trade for this Vapour-X 5770  but im not sure if they'd allow me to cuz obviously you gotta pay more for the Vapour X cooler, I do a lot of business with the store & have netted them quite a few sales in the past so hopefully they will be nice to me...

full list of which 5770's they currently have available is >HERE< hit me up on what seems to be the best one otherwise im still liking the vapour X


----------



## ny_driver (May 25, 2010)

Well, you're lucky they even got a hold of you to let you know what they were going to do and gave you choices. XFX just sends me a video card, they didn't tell me what they were sending to replace my 4890. I can't get a response out of them about what they sent me either....I'm getting a little irritated with them.

If they send me a 5770 I'll be mad, but I guess I'll just try to find another one and CF them. My Sapphire 4890 kicks ass though and I'd rather just match something up with it.

EDIT: I really don't see how the vapor-x cooler is any better than the reference design cooler. The reference cooler on my sapphire 4890 is very good. I'd probably pre-order the XXX.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2010)

I just *DONT* want to lose that performance. 2x4870s perform around the same as 1 5870. but for the record the 5770 isnt one of the upgrade paths i would have considerd under any circumstances. but my hand has been forced here.... Either keep the 5770 & OC the tits off it & have it running as a single card for a while so i can upgrade to something bigger or... sell the 5770 at full RRP to a mate & get that 4870 if its still there & hang on for the ATi 6xxx series....

there are so many options I would like to keep my 4870s for the performance, DX11 doesnt really appeal to me that much yet since BC2 is the only game i play that uses DX11.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just want to lose that performance. 2x4870s perform around the same as 1 5870. but for the record the 5770 isnt one of the upgrade paths i would have considerd under any circumstances. but my hand has been forced here.... Either keep the 5770 & OC the tits off it & have it running as a single card for a while so i can upgrade to something bigger or... sell the 5770 at full RRP to a mate & get that 4870 if its still there & hang on for the ATi 6xxx series....
> 
> there are so many options I would like to keep my 4870s for the performance, DX11 doesnt really appeal to me that much yet since BC2 is the only game i play that uses DX11.



no, they dont. worst case the performance is similar, best case my 5870 is shitting all over my old crossfire setup... as i posted earlier, my FPS is up an average of 100FPS in company of heroes at max settings.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

id say the reference Sapphire 

the vapor x just puts the heat inside your case, the ref cooler gets the heat out the back


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2010)

omg....I am so up shit creak at the moment 

So lets say I do sell off the remaining 4870. I still wouldnt have enough to  get another 5770. (unless someones selling cheap in the FS section) so its either

A) Sell the 5770@Full RRP & try to source up another 1gb 4870

b) Keep the 5770 & sell up the remaining 4870

C) F**k'em both! sell both n get something like a 5830 or 5850


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

do NOT go 5830, its only as good as a 5770 + a tiny bit, and the 4890 is better

def a 5850, that would be your best option i think, and then cf that when you get money for it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do NOT go 5830, its only as good as a 5770 + a tiny bit, and the 4890 is better
> 
> def a 5850, that would be your best option i think, and then cf that when you get money for it



Nah, I got my heart set something else....Its either a 5970 or 6xxx series or die trying.

I want an E-peen as big as the real thing in my pants.  oh yes ladies - form an orderly que.

If the 4870 didnt die i probably would have skipped the 5xxx series altogether.... I dont know...I'm gonna have to sit down & have a long think about this & poke around to see how much I can get for the remaining 4870. I can get full RRP on the 5770 no problem so long as i dont open it. I know of a mate whose interested in getting rid of an old G92 8800GTS (which i sold to him)

we shall see *strokes beard* bah, gonna lose sleep tonight....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

lol

well.... if you can get the full price for the 5770, then you could get a used 4870? they cant cost too much, they are like 65/70£ here in denmark for a regular 1gb version

and then save up for a 6xxx card?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2010)

well that was what I was planning, I can find a brand new 4870 somewhere.


----------



## ny_driver (May 26, 2010)

They sent me the identical card....reference board(sort-of) with non reference cooler that doesn't even go all the way to the back of the card. The head idiot must have designed that one.

I just sent them a message saying I want to send it back and get a Black Edition even if it costs to upgrade. It can't be that much more.They probably will not cooperate.

Not real happy with XFX....I'll probably not buy another. I think I may stick with Sapphire. Off to look for a used Sapphire 4890, or maybe something else to buy with the money from the sale of my NIB XFX4890/1gb. Maybe I'll just sell it....2 cards really doesn't improve my gaming  much on this system. I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 26, 2010)

can you post pics of the board XFX sent you?? with the cooler and without it??


----------



## ny_driver (May 26, 2010)

It's actually not going to be here until Thursday, but they told me it is identical to the original. 
I think I will sell it and buy this (I should say...buy this and try to sell that) http://www.overclock.net/video/740472-sapphire-ati-4890-vapor-x-1gb.html .......my Sapphire is very lonely

EDIT: I bought this one too.... http://www.overclock.net/video/740623-asus-hd4890-175-trade-best-offer.html ......going to sell the xfx and the sapphire vapor-x. Should be good to go with dual 4890s @ 1000/1100 after I get the ASUS .

The original card had the holes for cooler mounting in the same place, but the PCB looked nothing like my sapphire. Looking for a picture of that card online now.

EDIT/UPDATE: The card is here and tested. It's good up to 895/995. It is the same card as before, just a different serial number, and I think it doesn't clock quite as high.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2010)

Im leaving the club 

I negotiated a deal to trade up for a 5850. but please keep my scores on the table as a monument to my machines schmexyness & unyeilding tower of courage.

my remaining 4870 is going to a friend to pay for the 5850 & that 5850 will probably get sold of for a 5970 or 6xxx series.

anyhoo. its been fun.

.:Edit:.

...My shining light in darktimes. my sword, my strength, my shield & my honor, my call of duty, my scream of agression. my passion, my beloved, my one to hold on cold nights, my song amongst the stone - I now commit thee to the mists whence thou was crafted by long forgotten fairies of an ancient world.


R.I.P My 4870


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

That last post almost made me cry


----------



## ny_driver (May 28, 2010)

............well, in light of the fact that my cpu is bottle-necking the hell out of 2 x 4890, I must build a new rig so that I can benefit from crossfire in anything other than 3Dmark. And barely in that. Games are worse with 2 than 1. Although I only played my current favorite, Race On.

I'm going AM3/DDR3/2x4890@1000/1100


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 29, 2010)

Shot at 2010-05-27






Shot at 2010-05-27







Shot at 2010-05-26


put me down for dual 4870X2

thanks 

josh


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> ............well, in light of the fact that my cpu is bottle-necking the hell out of 2 x 4890, I must build a new rig so that I can benefit from crossfire in anything other than 3Dmark. And barely in that. Games are worse with 2 than 1. Although I only played my current favorite, Race On.
> 
> I'm going AM3/DDR3/2x4890@1000/1100 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting******1000/1100******end_of_the_skype_highlighting



890GX is highly recommendable  just got it myself and its VERY easy to overclock with and doesnt cost a fortune, OR you could go with a used 790FX board, they should be cheapo now, i see ALOT of people replacing theirs with 890 boards 



manchesterutd81 said:


> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7195/hpim2715.jpg
> Shot at 2010-05-27
> 
> 
> ...




 nice bro, thats a potent rig you have right there 

you're in


----------



## ny_driver (May 29, 2010)

I found a deal on an ASUS Crosshair III Formula, so I guess I'll be running the 790/750 chipsets....I'm sure it will be awesome. 

Not sure if I should get a PhenomII x4 965BE new, or get a x6 1055T for ~$165 used. Will 6 cores really be complete overkill? the 965 is @ 3.4GHz and the 1055T is only 2.8GHz, but it has the Turbo thing for when some cores are not needed.

Are all BEs unlocked multiplier?


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I found a deal on an ASUS Crosshair III Formula, so I guess I'll be running the 790/750 chipsets....I'm sure it will be awesome.
> 
> Not sure if I should get a PhenomII x4 965BE new, or get a x6 1055T for ~$165 used. Will 6 cores really be complete overkill? the 965 is @ 3.4GHz and the 1055T is only 2.8GHz, but it has the Turbo thing for when some cores are not needed.
> 
> Are all BEs unlocked multiplier?



yes, all BE are unlocked.

damnit, i want a cheap thuban too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I found a deal on an ASUS Crosshair III Formula, so I guess I'll be running the 790/750 chipsets....I'm sure it will be awesome.
> 
> Not sure if I should get a PhenomII x4 965BE new, or get a x6 1055T for ~$165 used. Will 6 cores really be complete overkill? the 965 is @ 3.4GHz and the 1055T is only 2.8GHz, but it has the Turbo thing for when some cores are not needed.
> 
> Are all BEs unlocked multiplier?



i talked with Fullinfusion from here, and he had the CH 3 and it sucked very much with the new x6, but that was a month ago or so, dont know if they released a new bios for it yet.


----------



## ny_driver (May 29, 2010)

I changed my mind...I found a 555BE for $95 +shipping that has been able to unlock to x4 on 2 different boards so I think I will just get that and take my chances. Should be able to unlock it on the CH.

Thanks for the info guys.

EDIT: there is a 1055T in the same thread at OCN as the 555BE, for $170, and there is still the other one for $165.

EDIT: PRICE ALERT...there is a 1090T for $250 over there, newly listed...brand new


----------



## overclocking101 (May 29, 2010)

get the 6 core man, trust me you wont regret it. also that sapphire vapor-x is perfect! its non refrence but it has all the heatsinks installed already so you will only need to slap on your gpu block and be good to go. if you need any help building your new rig pm me im happy to help you. I say either 1055t or the 1090t but imo if you can get the 1090t do it, you wont regret it.


----------



## ny_driver (May 29, 2010)

I can't afford a 1090T, and the 1055T has a locked multi and is only 2.8GHz. the 555 BE is 3.2GHz (x4 most likely), and c3 revision, too. I can't justify a 6 core when I can get higher clocked quad for $100. 

That Vapor-x won't do 1GHz core, according to what I've read. I'll find out later and update. 

Since this is the crossfire clubhouse.......if anyone wants to make me an offer on the 2 x HD4890(1 Sapphire VaporX & 1 XFX) I have for sale in 2 threads in F/S section...I'll consider offers via pm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

the new x6's is excellent overclockers, you might get them higher than that dualcore thingie

1055 should not be too hard to get above 3.6 and with a little tweaking it can hit 4ghz iv'e heard


----------



## ny_driver (May 29, 2010)

I'm going to leave myself some headroom for future upgrades on this board. I plan to run it for a couple years. The 555 BE does 4GHz on all 4 cores stable, allegedly. Check it out.... http://www.overclock.net/main-components/737255-amd-x6-1055t-x2-555-unlocks-2.html
EDIT:change of plans....crosshairIII, 965 BE, and 2 x 2GB Gskill ripjaws


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the new x6's is excellent overclockers, you might get them higher than that dualcore thingie
> 
> 1055 should not be too hard to get above 3.6 and with a little tweaking it can hit 4ghz iv'e heard



not to mention turbo modes 500Mhz boost.

get it to 3.2GHz and then you get three cores going turbo for 3.7GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I'm going to leave myself some headroom for future upgrades on this board. I plan to run it for a couple years. The 555 BE does 4GHz on all 4 cores stable, allegedly. Check it out.... http://www.overclock.net/main-components/737255-amd-x6-1055t-x2-555-unlocks-2.html
> EDIT:change of plans....crosshairIII, 965 BE, and 2 x 2GB Gskill ripjaws



stay with that setup bro, you're gonna enjoy it very much  what 965 you getting? c2 or 3?



Mussels said:


> not to mention turbo modes 500Mhz boost.
> 
> get it to 3.2GHz and then you get three cores going turbo for 3.7GHz



true, its just and awesome cpu overall imo

btw, next month i should be getting water for my cpu, gonna do some modding


----------



## ny_driver (May 30, 2010)

I upgraded the plan again.....the kid that was going to sell me the stuff backed out. What a chump. 
Anyhooooo......The plan now is to get a used 1055T and a new ASUS Crosshair IV......+ 2 x 2Gb DDR3 and I'm at ~ $500 instead of $400 with that PITA kid. Much better plan if you ask me. Might as well start with a brand new bad-ass board. 

BTW.....I'm going to move that 2 x 4890 crossfire setup for $250 shipped, in case anyone cares or is interested in a great deal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

good news bro, and that should keep you going strong for some years to come


----------



## ny_driver (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm back down to 1 card again:shadedshu Hopefully not for long.

I have to RMA this ASUS now...it's just not acting right, crashing my system well below max clocks. I think it's the memory. It got insanely hot today, too and then crashed. In GPUZ core was @ 80c+ and the memory readings were all well in excess of 100c, too hot to touch for more than a quick second. 

I called up ASUS and they said send it in. They asked for the serial number, my address, and a brief description of the problem. I hope they send me a new 4890.

EDIT: good news is my CPU and Memory will be here tomorrow.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 4, 2010)

Well since I have owned Crossfire setup's since the X1650 era.... I figure I should get in on this. All opinions are welcome on my rig. I apologize for the Shitty picture quality but I have an older digital camera. 

*Anyway here is my Specs......*

CPU: Intel i5 750 @ 4.0ghz
MOB: MSI P55-GD65
RAM: Corsair XM3 1600Mhz @1600Mhz
GPU1: HIS ATI HD5850 1GB @ Stock but capable of 800/1175 (Still testing)
GPU2: Sapphire ATI HD5850 1GB @Stock but capable of 800/1175 (Still testing)
PSU: Corsair 850HX Modular 
Case: Cooler Master Sniper - Black Edition
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 Water Cooler
HDD's: Western Digital 2x 500Gig Black Carver Raid 0
Cooling Fans: 4x120mm Fans - 2x200mm Fans
O.S: Windows 7 Home Premium - 64 Bit
Mods: Windows Side Panel/ Side Panel Fan hole.

*Here are my Pics:  *


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I'm back down to 1 card again:shadedshu Hopefully not for long.
> 
> I have to RMA this ASUS now...it's just not acting right, crashing my system well below max clocks. I think it's the memory. It got insanely hot today, too and then crashed. In GPUZ core was @ 80c+ and the memory readings were all well in excess of 100c, too hot to touch for more than a quick second.
> 
> ...



ouch, that sucks bro, i hate RMA'ing stuff, and now it happened to both your cards  kinda annoying imo
hope its overquick though and that they send you one of their high end 4890



20mmrain said:


> Well since I have owned Crossfire setup's since the X1650 era.... I figure I should get in on this. All opinions are welcome on my rig. I apologize for the Shitty picture quality but I have an older digital camera.
> 
> *Anyway here is my Specs......*
> 
> ...



 very nice rig there bro, you should be able to go higher on the core, but then again, its 2 different cards, so they might attack each other when you try it haha


oh boy, im joining my own club again soon, just got a 5770 HIS card with fullcover EK block, should be getting another within a month 

sorry for the quality, celly pic


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ouch, that sucks bro, i hate RMA'ing stuff, and now it happened to both your cards  kinda annoying imo
> hope its overquick though and that they send you one of their high end 4890
> 
> 
> ...



I a fairly sure I will be able to go higher as well.... although I am just trying to figure out what would be my best option for doing so.

Right now I am considering two different options. 

1st one is to do a hack on MSI Afterburner and take control of a file that will allow me to by pass the CCC limit.

2nd option is Flash my reference card with an unlocked BIOS and my Sapphire non reference card with the Sapphire Toxic BIOS. I should be abel to do that because from what I understand both cards use the same PCB (The toxic and regular 1gb Sapphire cards)

While the first option Is not permanent.... I think it might be safer.

So I will probably go with that one.

Thanks for the compliment though bro. 

WTG on the new Buy!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2010)

Flash your cards man, it's sooo much easier. Just do one at a time with just one card in using AtiFlash in DOS. I love running my cards at 950/1200.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 6, 2010)

I really am considering.... I just honestly have ever flashed cards before. I just tried the Hack on MSI afterburner to take owner ship of a file so I can clock past the CCC limit. 

But that way doesn't seem to like Crossfire very much. It makes my screen freeze up then and I have to reboot.

So flashing looks like my only option.

It's not that bad is it? Also you think a 1GB thumb drive is big enough to do. Otherwise the only other external drive I have right now is a 250GB WD Pocket drive. Sice that is a real Hard drive I don't trust doing it with that as much.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 6, 2010)

its pretty easy even i managed to flash my cards first time no issue with the help of DTV Dragon to some MSI unlocked bios and i run my cards 850/1000 stable 24/7 for no noticeable heat difference


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its pretty easy even i managed to flash my cards first time no issue with the help of DTV Dragon to some MSI unlocked bios and i run my cards 850/1000 stable 24/7 for no noticeable heat difference



That's a very nice increase.... that is almost like having a couple of 5870's in your case.

You guys have talked me into to it. I think I might return the Sapphire non reference card (because still with in it's 30 days) For a reference card( That way safer to flash it) then flash the cards.

I wouldn't mind running them at 850 or 950 core clock


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

well if you have 2 of the same cards you have better chance of running higher speeds on them without hickups, but thats just imo


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well if you have 2 of the same cards you have better chance of running higher speeds on them without hickups, but thats just imo



Well I heard that too..... The way I understand it is..... all reference cards are the same. The companies just put their stickers on it to make it theirs. Originally they are all made from ATI is that correct?

Because if that is the case..... then if I get another Reference card..... it wouldn't matter if it is Sapphire/HIS/ATI OEM/XFX/ Exc....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

i think thats the case,

allthough i heard that MSI uses better components, so i reallt dont know if its all true

i just think its the design that ATI made, then the companies can use what memory chips, v chips etc they want


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think thats the case,
> 
> allthough i heard that MSI uses better components, so i reallt dont know if its all true
> 
> i just think its the design that ATI made, then the companies can use what memory chips, v chips etc they want



I didn't think of it that way. That is very plausible too. Either way though.... if they are the same PCB design.... then you flash with the same BIOS. It should make it pretty close to the same card.

***Umm not really*** After thought........ Because if MSI and other companies really use better components. Technically you should be able to clock them higher then others .... regardless of what BIOS you use. But still the same BIOS would help out some what. <----- BTW sorry was talking to myself. I tend to do that LOL

Thanks for your help bud.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2010)

if its reference its reference. its 100% the same as ATI's specs in all ways.


if its non reference it can be better or worse than reference... usually worse, at a higher price tag.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if its reference its reference. its 100% the same as ATI's specs in all ways.
> 
> 
> if its non reference it can be better or worse than reference... usually worse, at a higher price tag.



Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 12, 2010)

ok guys im joinin the green team sorry  if anyone wants a cheap 4890 with fc block or without whatever hit me up or check my fs thread out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

meh

thats okay, im sure you'll be back one day, 

what card did you get?


----------



## ny_driver (Jun 12, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> ok guys im joinin the green team sorry  if anyone wants a cheap 4890 with fc block or without whatever hit me up or check my fs thread out



I'll take those full cover blocks. They should make my 4890s very happy.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2010)

For some of you who don't like 10.6 cats. These are the best CrossFire drivers I've used for my setup. They are no longer available (I couldn't find them anyways) on AMD's site. I've uploaded them and here they are. Catalyst 10.4a http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XOOKP0NS


----------



## ny_driver (Jun 29, 2010)

Just bought another reference 4890, so I'll try 3 x 4890 on my Crosshair IV.  I wish I had 3 waterblocks though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Just bought another reference 4890, so I'll try 3 x 4890 on my Crosshair IV.  I wish I had 3 waterblocks though.



That's awesome.  Save up and grab another block dude


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 30, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Just bought another reference 4890, so I'll try 3 x 4890 on my Crosshair IV.  I wish I had 3 waterblocks though.



 sounds nice bro

but yeah, another wb would be good, 

and its even better that you have water on the 2 others, cause they get a tad hot in CF on air


----------



## =TWP=WOLF (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Mates!
Soon I'll become a "CrossFire-Man" too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









WOLF.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 30, 2010)

the ones in your system specs?


----------



## Glazierman (Jul 3, 2010)

*Video Blues again need some help!!*

Hello everyone, I hope I'm in the right place for this Question ?? I flashed both my black edition 5970's used flash drive and loaded new bios was succsessful. tried to install newest drivers 10.6 cant load cant find inf. files used driver cleaner first, called AMD online chat said was some other's with same issue went back to old drivers loaded succsessful but, now I cant play BF2 game loads and gets to opening of game and freezes and just makes a hummm??? also just got update on BF2 also right before  the bios flash Thanks for any help checked diognostic for crossfire and no problems the reason for bios change was to manually change fan speed which works now LOL. I can play Call of duty with no issues also and Thanks again. also just completely reloaded BF2 from scratch made no differance still crashes??


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2010)

Follow this guide: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502

Also make sure to uninstall all instances of Microsoft Visual C++ from the Control Panel. For CrossFire I would use Catalyst 10.4a's, they have been great. I uploaded them here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XOOKP0NS

Once the new drivers are installed, you may want to install Microsoft Visual C++ from Microsoft, but in most cases when you launch a game (with Steam for example) it will automatically install.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> Follow this guide: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502
> 
> Also make sure to uninstall all instances of Microsoft Visual C++ from the Control Panel. For CrossFire I would use Catalyst 10.4a's, they have been great. I uploaded them here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XOOKP0NS
> 
> Once the new drivers are installed, you may want to install Microsoft Visual C++ from Microsoft, but in most cases when you launch a game (with Steam for example) it will automatically install.



you mind me implementing that with linky's in #0?


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

Isn't she beautiful? Just got her today, gonna strip her down and put a sexy waterblock on. 

Going back to Crossfire today, for the first time on my new system. 

Pictures later today.

Still waiting for sapphire to send me an RMA# for my other sapphire  it should be instant after submitting proof of purchase. I think Tri-Fire is going to be completely unnecessary, but I'll still give it a shot. 

FPS is already nuckin' futs with  a single 4890 in there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

i demand those pics bro, should be really nice with 3 cards


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

Only have 2 right now that work. My new one and my ASUS....both red(I hope the other one comes back red from RMA) 

Pictures are a certainty by the end of the day. I have to drain the loop and add a block.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

well if its black then its okay imo, then you just put it in the middle, then its a match


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 3, 2010)

it will be blue but if you put it in the middle or on the bottom it wont be noticeable. the reason it will be blue is because it will be the 6+8pin version not the 6+6pin version. they may send you a 6+6 pn request but it wont oc as high because it wont have as much power


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

Weird that my OC edition only has 2 x 6-pin. Overclocking the cards is less important with this new system. 2 cards stock is going to be more than I need FPS wise.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

OK...rewind.....how do I get rid of the crossfire flicker again? And along with flickering, the FPS is way worse with 2 cards, and the screen rolls every once in awhile in 3dmark? 

Going to try the new card solo, now. Maybe it wants to be in the first slot and is throwing a fit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> OK...rewind.....how do I get rid of the crossfire flicker again? And along with flickering, the FPS is way worse with 2 cards, and the screen rolls every once in awhile in 3dmark?
> 
> Going to try the new card solo, now. Maybe it wants to be in the first slot and is throwing a fit.



The flickering I suffered from a lot.  It got fixed when I installed the latest drivers out right now.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmmm...I have cat 10.6.

I tried the new card alone and it works just the same as the ASUS at the same OC(952/1051).

21,3xx 3dmark score.

I think I'll now put it in the loop and put it in the top slot, and see how that works. Maybe a driver re-installation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Hmmm...I have cat 10.6.
> 
> I tried the new card alone and it works just the same as the ASUS at the same OC(952/1051).
> 
> ...



Have you followed the guide on here for crossfire installation?

I follow this at all times since I have 2x 5770's and it never fails at least for me.  I had c/f issues before with Crysis.  I followed this guide and it's been running at a great 50FPS ever since.  The flicker issue I did have, but it's gone now, guessing the latest drivers worked for me.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

I wasn't following a guide...I was just throwing it in to see if it worked. Just a matter of trouble shooting I think.

Where is this guide?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

i think this is what CP might mean 



erocker said:


> Follow this guide: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502
> 
> Also make sure to uninstall all instances of Microsoft Visual C++ from the Control Panel. For CrossFire I would use Catalyst 10.4a's, they have been great. I uploaded them here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XOOKP0NS
> 
> Once the new drivers are installed, you may want to install Microsoft Visual C++ from Microsoft, but in most cases when you launch a game (with Steam for example) it will automatically install.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry, here is the link, sorry 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=51219


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

Be back in awhile, I've got some work to do.  Thanks guys.

Don...it's a good thing you sent me those long bridges instead of short ones, too. Thanks again.

EDIT: I'm moving out of the case soon for sure...I can't access the motherboards voltage measurement points or it's buttons with multiple GPUs. 
I'm starting with this removable motherboard tray and a piece of plywood.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

np bro, glad i could help a little 


i just think its a driver issue for you


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

Maybe, because I had not yet installed cat6 specifically for the new card and it seems that I usually need to install new drivers when I introduce a new card to the system. 

Water block installed on card....time to drain...cu soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

good luck man, keep us posted


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, I gained ~3500 3dmark points on the first run with 2 GPUs @ stock(901/1000-850/975 over 1 @ 952/1051)

Ohh and no more flickering either. Although it looks as though I only have Cat6 on the sapphire..the other one is different according to Afterburner. I'll get it straightened out. 

Yes I will post pics.


Whooohoooo!!!!! 25,009 3dmark points.....I gained another 1200 or so by overclocking both GPUs to 952/1050.


______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

3dmark score goes up and FPS drops. With one card I was getting no less than 58 FPS starting last of 24 cars with vsync on. Now I only get like 30-40 FPS what gives?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 3, 2010)

turn vsync off. it will allow the cards raw power to push the game, vsync links the gpus to cpu clocks and holds it back. The flicker issue is a driver problem they set the drivers to downclock the ram so much it flickers its to bad really, since I switched I have had not one flicker


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 3, 2010)

vsync off my FPS racing is still shitty compared to 1 card except in 3dmark it's better.

So far I have gotten rid of the flicker, by not OCing either GPU.

EDIT: maybe that's why they say for best performance with 2 GPUs to use certain slots. I have one gpu running 16x and 1 running only 8x.


Looks pretty good, but it doesn't do shit for me besides raise the temperature and give me lower FPS. I'm going to try 2nd card in other 16x slot and see if it improves any.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 4, 2010)

OK double post time, I need some replies.

I disable crossfire, and automatically get an average of 60-80 FPS, where with 2 GPUs I was maxing at like 60 and averaging around 30-40. 

What's the deal with SIMBINs new games....they don't support crossfire or something? 

This is very disappointing. I was expecting way more FPS racing on this new system with 2 GPUs. How can it be backwards?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 4, 2010)

Some games require config changes to work properly with crossfire.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks...I'll look in the config. file

It runs the game in crossfire......according to afterburner both GPUs are working close to equally. ~60-80,90%.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Thanks...I'll look in the config. file
> 
> It runs the game in crossfire......according to afterburner both GPUs are working close to equally. ~60-80,90%.



I experience that issue a lot of before and since I followed that guide they went away.  Not sure what to tell you brotha.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 4, 2010)

Just saying you might want to look up if anyone has had crossfire trouble with the specific game before.

Might need to hand edit a config file for that game.

If not, it very well could be a driver issue as others have said.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, crossfire isn't so bad I guess. The image quality is slightly better, and the FPS is plenty that I don't need to watch it. 

I switched to the 2 x 16x slots...but tomorrow I'm taking it out of the case so I can get to the voltage measurement points easier, and reach the start and reset buttons that I blocked by using the other 16x slot. 

My loop will get shorter, so I have plenty of hose. It's going to be fun. 


EDIT: Here it is.....my new build.  no more being confined to the case.

And while doing this I discovered that my PSU actually has 6 x 6+2 pci-e connectors....when the specs only say it has 4. What a deal.

EDITED: picture replaced @ 7pm - I made some important changes to the radiator positioning. It must be physically lower than the water level in the reservoir, with the openings up, to be able to vent the air properly.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 5, 2010)

Put me in for 2 4890s


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

and youre in 

i suppose its on the system in your specs?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and youre in
> 
> i suppose its on the system in your specs?



Correct


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 19, 2010)

Crossfire sucks! 

In my favorite game Race On I get ~10FPS less with CFX than without it, and a lower low/high. :shadedshu wtf?

Cat 10.6 working correctly.....got a personal best 3dmark score yesterday (25,229).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 19, 2010)

that sucks, but then again, its not all games it works perfect in,


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm.......I will test a couple other games. 

I just don't see how it can be worse with CFX. It's certainly not an old game.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

I wouldn't say c/f sucks. I mean I feel your pain and frustation, but I don't have those issues in any game.  What games cause you those issues, i am tempted to try myself and see if I experience the same thing.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Hmmm.......I will test a couple other games.
> 
> I just don't see how it can be worse with CFX. It's certainly not an old game.



Not all games support CrossFire. Perhaps you should ask the developer. In my opinion CrossFire and 10.6 drivers are awful regardless of benchmarks.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 19, 2010)

I tried to go with 10.5a but the installer wouldn't run. What do you think are the best drivers for crossfire?

Ohh and Chicken Patty...try SimBins Race On. I'd be very interested to see your results.

EDIT: lunchtime and then more testing.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

I use 10.4a's I'm running different cards than you so I don't know if that makes a difference. If you are having problems installing different drivers, follow this:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502

I uploaded the 10.4a drivers here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XOOKP0NS


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2010)

or just use this tool and make the game use crossfire properly.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds great, but there is nothing there Mussels.

EDIT: I found it.

EDIT: too bad it won't work on Steam games. Why the F@#$ did I buy games like that.

EDIT: didn't have any luck with the one game I have the exe and everything for either.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Sounds great, but there is nothing there Mussels.
> 
> EDIT: I found it.
> 
> ...



Don't bother with that tool. Use the 10.4a's. Though, then again that game is probably just not made for CrossFire. A single card should handle it fine.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 20, 2010)

It's a pretty new game so I don't understand. Both cards are definitely working all the way up to 100% load at times when I have everything maxed out. 

I'll try those 10.4a I guess, but I think I tried them and they don't support windows aero feature and transparency.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 20, 2010)

hey m8, I did a couple google searches and it looks like almost all of simbin race games seem to have crossfire issues from random artifacts, to lower fps to one card not loading anything at all. do you have any newer games that really tax cards?? like crysis or crysis warhead for example, you should see definate improvements on games like those over single card.also are you using fraps to check frame rates???


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I am using FRAPS, but also running afterburner...the #s are the same. GRID, Dirt2 and Race On are the newest games I have. I didn't try GRID with only 1 card yet.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> I'll try those 10.4a I guess, but I think I tried them and they don't support windows aero feature and transparency.



No, they do.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 20, 2010)

yes they support those features im still using 10.4a myself best drivers period this year from ATi


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I think it was you who told me to try them before. I'll try them again right now.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 20, 2010)

When I install 10.4a, nothing installs and the installation is way too short.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> When I install 10.4a, nothing installs and the installation is way too short.



You have driver problems then. Did you uninstall the old drivers? Try following that guide I linked?


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 20, 2010)

I uninstalled the cards, ran driversweeper, rebooted, uninstalled the vga drivers, rebooted, then installed the 10.4a same way I always do.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2010)

Strange, that's pretty much what I do, except for deleting a couple of entries in the registry and it works for me.


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 20, 2010)

Tis ok....I caused my computer to be unbootable for a few minutes trying to do that. It just kept BSODing so I ran the startup repair console and restored to a previous time when I had 10.6 installed and all is good now. 10.6 works well for me. Just glad to be back.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 21, 2010)

I gots 2 x 5850 reference working like a charm  cat 10.6

I keep them at stock to avoid cat 10.6 problems 

i7 920 x58

<--


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I gots 2 x 5850 reference working like a charm  cat 10.6
> 
> I keep them at stock to avoid cat 10.6 problems
> 
> ...



Looks good bro, you should overclock that cpu of yours bru


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2010)

I got tired of m/b's dying on me when I wasn't even really pushing them.  Really, from tweaker's point of view, even that is an exaggeration.  But right now, I've got 4 of them to go to recycling - which is probably less than a year's worth - and I'm probably forgetting one or two.

So I finally said, WTF, it's only money.  I'll get of them there xhairs (IV, Formula) all the kids been talkin' 'bout.

I just got it popped in the case and most of the cables attached.  There's a chance the chip is fried and it wasn't the m/b, so I might wait till tomorrow to finish.  Don't need nightmares about killed-in-action CPU's.  'I'll . . . be . . . alright kid.  You go on without me . . . '  

I hope this sucker is the real deal because I'm really getting tired of this shit.  I'll report back soon if things go as planned.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2010)

I have to give Asus props on this m/b.  I was able to get the chip back up to a hair over 4gig with just some voltage (about 1.38 I think) and a 20 multiplier.

I also played around with the autotuner.  It got the system up to a little more than 3.8 using the most basic setting.  But it did it with a 16 multi and boosting NB to 1.35 - which is WAYYY in the red zone according to the bios and the interactive tuning app.  I was going to try the extreme setting, but I'm really pretty happy with 4g so I decided to call it a win and back the fuck off.

Still, it's definitely a pricey m/b and I don't know if I will go with it for future builds.  I probably should since it can definitely handle the pressure and by the time you go through a couple cheapo boards it's really a better deal.  But realistically, if I can get the next one to run at 3.8g on a board that's half the price, I would probably be willing to sacrifice the extra 200mhz.

IDK.  Imma put up a thread asking about alternate AM3 boards that do DDR2 and see what people say.  It will be slower with 1066 or 800 memory but it will also save me at least $200.

anyway, I just wanted to report back and say what a great board it is.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Looks good bro, you should overclock that cpu of yours bru



Yea imana OC soon... perhaps will go watercooling first


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Can I join  ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

^^


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 27, 2010)

nice rig there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Can I join  ?
> 
> http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/tt32/ebolamonkey3/4th Batch/DSC04043.jpg



is that 3x 5870 

but hell yeah, you're in


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 28, 2010)

My third 4890 is @ RMA since last Friday and I should have it back soon.  Should be pretty sweet(only ever had 2 so far), but I already get 75 FPS steady with vsync on and everything on highest settings. Hopefully it won't overload my psu. Although it does have 6x pci-e connectors.

What's the point? :shadedshu

Who cares?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2010)

corsair 850 is sustained not peak power that it deliever so in theory you should be fine 

after all 190w x 3 570 watt load from the GPUs  so yea you shouldnt have an issue as power consumption dosent scale linear so


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 28, 2010)

HWMonitor and Everest report a steady 11.63-68v. Never droops under load. Seems like it was a little higher with only 1 x 4890, but I never went back to check.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2010)

it should be fine fine id go for it


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 28, 2010)

Certainly going to try it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

trifire doesnt really give any boost in gaming imo, unless you have a screen that goes above 1920x1080 

but what the hell, it sounds awesome so fuck the performance


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2010)

lol ^ exactly who cares crank the AA and say screw it 

btw Don feel like updating me on the list to the specs i have now  no longe running 790gx 940be now on 790fx + 965be


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

updated


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 28, 2010)

You could change me to a 890FX and a 1055T.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

aaaaaand done


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 28, 2010)

I have heard otherwise...that the increase in performance can be seen pretty well going from 2-3 cards, but less noticeable going from 3-4. I'm hoping to gain a few thousand 3dmark points anyways. I gained a good 4000 going from 1-2 cards. That translates into higher average FPS in the games I play, thus far.

EDIT: except for the fact I use Vsync and can only get 75 FPS anyways.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

i think it will kill 3dmarks  

will the 3rd card be wc'ed too?


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 28, 2010)

Probably if it is worth keeping 3 installed.


----------



## Inioch (Jul 28, 2010)

I've sold the 4870's and have a 4870x2 coming. Watercooled of course.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 28, 2010)

Just wanted to post a few pics.  Moved my system into a new home and I think it looks real nice now.

Made a few changes, but still running crossfire.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

i had that MSI board as well, it did oc pretty well actually, much better than my EVGA SLI LE lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i had that MSI board as well, it did oc pretty well actually, much better than my EVGA SLI LE lol



My first Micro-ATX board.  I like this little guy.  Reached 3.95Ghz on my 920 for some benchmarking.

Now I run it at 3.2Ghz at stock voltages 24/7.  Turbo ups that to 3.37Ghz, which is pretty good for stock.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

i topped at 4.2ghz on a cold night on a CO with that board


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 28, 2010)

Whooohooo........Sapphire is upgrading my replacement to an Overclocked Edition, which will be red and match the other 2. Now I HAVE to get another matching waterblock.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

very nice bro 

will that be a fullcover too then?


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah, I just don't know when I can spend the cash for another of what I have, I got a great deal on them from overclocking101..........another will cost be between $90-100......hopefully less.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> yeah, I just don't know when I can spend the cash for another of what I have, I got a great deal on them from overclocking101..........another will cost be between $90-100......hopefully less.



i would get a used, even a new 4890 block is around 80$ here in denmark for the fullcover EK's


----------



## ny_driver (Jul 29, 2010)

Havent been able to find one used. New ones come from Europe and with shipping are around $90-100. I'll just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2010)

guys, what would be a safe temp for a 5770 that folds?  Though I'd ask here since it's a ATI Thread   Hopefully you guys know.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2010)

80c and up would be above normal I suppose.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> 80c and up would be above normal I suppose.



I have both of mine folding, but just want to make sure they were not running hotter than they are supposed to.  The freakin' fans are loud!  I need them under water ASAP!


----------



## n-ster (Jul 29, 2010)

yea I find my 5850s loud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> yea I find my 5850s loud



Gotta hurry up with my project then and water cool them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Havent been able to find one used. New ones come from Europe and with shipping are around $90-100. I'll just have to bite the bullet.



damn, that sucks 

i would see if the trifire gives any remarkable performance first, and if its good then buy the WB for the card



Chicken Patty said:


> Gotta hurry up with my project then and water cool them.




uuuuuhm yeah!!!!!!! lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 29, 2010)

well i know eventually ill have a water pump from JR so soon ill post new pics of my system with that said ill try and get a few uploaded of my water kit here in a few so u guys can see what im working with for my crossfire rig

oh and CP i swear man i AM gonna get a giant frigging white sticker cut it mail it to everyone to sign and stick it on my case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

hey i wanna see that 

and sign that sticker too


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> yea I find my 5850s loud



They must be broken then. I can't even hear mine at thier default fan speeds.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

i think the batmobile cooler is the best ATI have come out with so far, both for overclocking and normal use

so yeah they must be broke or the cards need a new bios or something?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 29, 2010)

well the sticker is more for those that made this all possible CP sent me the cpu block Fullinfusion sent me a pump rad and res then Kei sent me a res sneeky sent me some info on a type of foam i was looking for DTV DRAGON helped me get my 5850s flashed to unlocked bios Binge helped me with water cooling advice in general and JR is hopefully selling me a pump later on basically i recieved id say close to $250 in help and parts for my personal rig for water cooling and spent about $150 myself with help from the guys.  Then a bunch of ppl helped me with that kids PC so i could actually afford to do it lol so the sticker thing is more a way to show anyone that sees my PC that the reason its as bad ass as it is is because of all those ppl


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well the sticker is more for those that made this all possible CP sent me the cpu block Fullinfusion sent me a pump rad and res then Kei sent me a res sneeky sent me some info on a type of foam i was looking for DTV DRAGON helped me get my 5850s flashed to unlocked bios Binge helped me with water cooling advice in general and JR is hopefully selling me a pump later on basically i recieved id say close to $250 in help and parts for my personal rig for water cooling and spent about $150 myself with help from the guys.  Then a bunch of ppl helped me with that kids PC so i could actually afford to do it lol so the sticker thing is more a way to show anyone that sees my PC that the reason its as bad ass as it is is because of all those ppl



damn  

thats some generous guys right there


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 29, 2010)

Before anyone says anything  i KNOW my pics are horrible to look at there taken with a webcam so give me a break to have good PC stuff i give up other nice things like this 1 item called a digital camera i still live in the days of Polaroid self developing film 



Parts

Thermaletake Water block top left

2 Enermax Magma Turbines top middle

Swiftech res right middle

120mm / 140mm single rad left bottom

2 120mm fan shrouds home made  easiest mod ever cemter

Tubing with compression fittings mixed  (bits power and koolance* i think) Primochill red 3/8" inner diameter 1/2" outer tubing

1 Danger Den Red Anodized Fill port 







air comes from the front and side panel for the gpus fans up top suck heat out rad will be in back with the 2 enermax magma fans in a push pull exhausting the air out the back 

total  8 120mm fans 1 230mm fan with space for 2 more fans but 1 is partially blocked due to the water pump  *4 side panel *2 up top space for 3 * 2 on rad  *1 230mm up front

BTW CP i redid my wiring its now nice and neat i think you would like it its not as good as some but its no longer a giant mess.

will be filling in the mesh front panels with a sound deadening material but i cant find what im looking for most of it is grey i need it black to fill those front 5.25inch bays on the HAF i got 4 i need to fill in so as to give it a sleek sexy black look






Pics of assembled Rad setup
























UPDATE*  using some of the foam that comes underneath a motherboard in there box i fashioned some air filters for the front drive bays

BEFORE





AFTER


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 30, 2010)

Im in, Cards in Sys Specs


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 30, 2010)

added a mini mod to my haf to make her a bit prettier overall on the front panel


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 2, 2010)

You guys should check out my 1st build log sort of thing and see what I've been up to........pun intended.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

hahhahaha that is awesome 

i always wanted to try watercooling with a freezer 

could you post a SS of your temps underload pls

EDIT: just read the temps further down 

thats just nice haha XD

have you found a block for that 3rd card btw?


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 2, 2010)

Not yet, but the card should be here Thursday. 

I'll keep updating the temps. First thing tomorrow they will be single digits on the cpu and teens on the gpus.  edit: after it's shut off all night of course.


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 3, 2010)

UPdate: Good news!!!

I have a buddy working ~6 miles from the Cambridge Mass. Micro Center.

So I have 1 EK FC4890 CF Acetel/Nickel Block coming home Thursday night for $57.  Sweet deal huh?

Another update: temps are pretty good, but I want a VapoChill  for the cpu, and just cool the gpus and mobo with water


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 4, 2010)

*Tri-fire + power question????*

Hey Boys,

I'm thinking about tri-firing my 4850's + 1 of my 4830's.  My question is this, would it be better to tri-fire that way or to tri-fire my 4830's + 1 4850.  My concern is the shaders.  If I go the 4850's + 1 of my 4830 route, would both my 4850's only use 640 shaders?

Question 2:
My friend owns a pizza place and he wants to display four screens.  He already has a 4830 and a 4670.  If he uses them both just for display purposes would his 450w power supply be enough?

Thanks,


----------



## n-ster (Aug 4, 2010)

AFAIK, 2x 4850 + 4830 = 3 x 4830, always downgrades to the lowest card

Q2: That PSU should be fine, provided that it costs more than 20$


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

crossfire does not downgrade any cards. use the fastest one as the master, for when crossfire isnt working.

450W is enough.... assuming the PSU isnt cheap crap.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 4, 2010)

So clock speeds don't matter and I will be able to use all 2240 shaders from the 3 cards?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> So clock speeds don't matter and I will be able to use all 2240 shaders from the 3 cards?



yes.

not that crossfire scales perfectly, so you wont get triple performance of one card or anything.


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 6, 2010)

Got my 3rd waterblock and 3rd 4890 yesterday....too bad Sapphire RMA sent me a card that doesn't work. 

I looked at it when I got it and the thing looked pretty warped...kinda like someone way overtightened all the screws and in the wrong order. The part that goes in the slot was even curved. 

I loosened/evened up the 4 HS screws and it made no difference in the shape. I loosened all the other screws up a half turn and also saw no difference, so I snugged them up and tried it in Tri-Fire first and it appeared in GPUZ and stuff(I was so happy), but when I went to play a game it went crazy and froze up.

Tried it by itself in slot 1 and BSOD over and over.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

awww man that sucks  

but atleast you wont have to need gfx's when you rma it

but still sucks, it takes long time and is annoying


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 7, 2010)

welllllll...... my new water pump is coming in the mail and im gonna borrow a digital camera so expect some nice pics soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

sounds nice bro. 

looking forward to some pr0n


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2010)

AMD made a funny video taking a jab at Fermi. I don't feel this needs it's own thread as people would get upset, but it's just humor afterall and I take it just as that. Besides, Fermi isn't all that hot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QkyfGJgcwQ&playnext=1&videos=JY91Q6ytuUc&feature=sub


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

Considering I have to RMA my HD5870's for overheating, this ad is comical, and in my situation, and outright lie! LoL. Maybe the green light is to signify thier CPUs? I got some hot buggers in that product line too!


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Considering I have to RMA my HD5870's for overheating, this ad is comical, and in my situation, and outright lie! LoL. Maybe the green light is to signify thier CPUs? I got some hot buggers in that product line too!



Lol! Pwn'd!!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey, erocker, wasn't it you that has dying 5850 fan(s)?


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Hey, erocker, wasn't it you that has dying 5850 fan(s)?



 They've been replaced. They did work fine for close to a year. I'm wondering if it had to do with my reverse ATX case, but I doubt it. Yeah, the bearings just started going out in them. While the problem wasn't really a big deal, it's a shame that Diamond couldn't respond to any of my emails. I'll never do business with them again.. even though they did send me some awfully good clocking cards.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

WEll, seems my issues are related to the fans dying as well...was greated by an awful grinding noise this morn..happened a few times before, but now it's fairly consistent...

In the end, I suppose I cannot blame AMD for fans dying other than they they didn't properly vet the product's B.O.M.(bill of materials) before releasing it to vendors.

But I get to deal with XFX on this, not diamond...I'm hopngi they'll jsut send me a fan...but the last time I tried to get just the VRM pad, so I coudl re-TIM myself, and they said no. Losers.

Found out though that I can stick it to them with the cards not performing as I bought them...@ 875/1300...gonna have some fun with this one.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2010)

well my sapphire cards have no fan issues and my machines has run 24/7 since i bought them with only a total of 3 days and a few hours of down time


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, it's no big deal. Fans die. It's not the card itself...easy fix to swap out the fan, at least to me. I gotta buy the right size screwdriver, and I bought the Zalman coolers because this issue began some time ago, but was intermittent at best(only haven't swapped coolers as I do not want to damage the screws using the wrong tools. I normally take exceptional care of my stuff). Now I get it pretty often...every cold boot. Once the fan warms up, it's fine. Sure sign of bearing failure.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2010)

just wanna give a BIG thanks to you guys for keeping this thread alive 

this is why i love TPU and you guys here.

never thought this thread would be so long as it is now 

so keep the cards rolling in  and may you all have great CF adventures


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2010)

well im not going anywhere till i get a digital camera cause my water pump arrived today and i want to install the kit but not enough time to leak test it so... currently waiting on a day off + digital camera


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> AMD made a funny video taking a jab at Fermi. I don't feel this needs it's own thread as people would get upset, but it's just humor afterall and I take it just as that. Besides, Fermi isn't all that hot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QkyfGJgcwQ&playnext=1&videos=JY91Q6ytuUc&feature=sub



fkin lol!


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 20, 2010)

another one bites the dust...hey hey, another one bites the dust  Not having the best of luck with Sapphire lately. 

I RMAd my 4890 and they send me an OC edition that was junk...still waiting for my 2nd replacement. Now today my other 4890(OC edition) caused 2 random freeze-ups...then I saw some screen corruption so I took out the ASUS and it was even worse. Now with just the ASUS it's fine. I was blaming the ASUS and I was wrong. 

So now it's down to single card for awhile.....I'm really looking forward to trying tri-fire one of the days.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

ugh i would just have given up on it man 

but im glad to see that youre fighting, and i hope that one day the trifire will get to work for you


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 20, 2010)

It cost too much money to give up on the 4890s. They're all paid for. 

I'll probably wait until the next generation comes out and get a 5970 or something.  Who knows maybe I'll try Nvidia again just for something to do.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

you have a very good point there hehe 

maybe wait and see what the 6xxx will do.

i jumped on the green wagon today, so might soon start a SLI clubhouse too haha xP

but idk, its mainly for folding i got this card


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm almost positive that if I get 1 Nvidia card that I'd have to eventually get another to try SLI.


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 21, 2010)

UPDATE: cards are working fine now.  

Working on going sub-zero. Should be either today or tomorrow. Cards are going back to air for now though until I get another pump so I can give them their own non-sub-zero loop. GPU performance does not scale as well as cpus with extreme cold.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

but......how?


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 21, 2010)

I have no idea....but I decided to try the Sapphire by itself again and it worked fine...then also in crossfire it works fine. 

Really weird I was on my desktop and started seeing little white dots then shit froze up, so I immediately removed the ASUS I was already suspicious of and it was worse.....and then fine with just the ASUS so I assumed the Sapphire was bad. 

I can't explain it. Maybe somehow one card got so it wasn't seated properly. Oh well it works and my other replacement will be shipped on Tuesday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

omfg hahahaha

well im really happy that it works for you now, lets hope the new card will work too


----------



## ERazer (Aug 21, 2010)

hopefully will join ur club soon maybe next month


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

that would be nice ERazer dual 5870s right=?


----------



## JATownes (Aug 21, 2010)

I will join the club.  I am a 4850 Crossfire owner.

PIIx4 940 @ 3.8Ghz on Asus M4A79 Deluxe with a MSI HD4850 & Visiontek HD4850 @ 690/1050


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

512 mb or 1gb versions?

btw nice rig


----------



## JATownes (Aug 21, 2010)

512Mb.  I am just holding out until I can grab a pair of 5850s on the cheap.  

I know lots of people say a single card is best, but to IMHO, 2 cards make a rig SMEXY!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

i would wait and see what the 6xxx series will bring to us, but yeah 2x 5850s is def badass imo

and hell yeah  2cards are teh best haha


----------



## ERazer (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that would be nice ERazer dual 5870s right=?



aye, hopefully it will come down when ati 6xxx series comes out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

dont really think so, the 58xx didnt go down when nvidia came out again, so i really dont think so


----------



## JATownes (Aug 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> aye, hopefully it will come down when ati 6xxx series comes out



This is what I am hoping for as well.  After having 2 cards, I don't want just one, so I need the 5850 to come down to $200-$250 a piece so I can grab two.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

you guys should be haooy that you dont live here regarding hardware

a regular 5850 is around 400$ and the 5870s is 500$

the 470 is 450$ and the 480 is at 650


----------



## ERazer (Aug 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you guys should be haooy that you dont live here regarding hardware
> 
> a regular 5850 is around 400$ and the 5870s is 500$
> 
> the 470 is 450$ and the 480 is at 650



ouch, prolly gonna shot myself if i have to pay for that!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah 

so dont even start on your hardware prices is too high and such hahhahaa


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 29, 2010)

said id post my rig after water cooling it there you guys go next up is FRIO with Dual Magma Turbine fans since this water loop actually cooled worse then my Xigmatek DK













































said id post my rig after water cooling it there you guys go next up is FRIO with Dual Magma Turbine fans since this water loop actually cooled worse then my Xigmatek DK


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 29, 2010)

My performance 3dmark vantage tests with 2 x 5850
and add me to clubhouse aswell


----------



## Inioch (Aug 29, 2010)

I no longer have a CF rig, went green


----------



## Super XP (Aug 30, 2010)

Well the same for me once the Radeon HD 6870's get released. My 2 x Sapphire Radeon HD 4870's will go up for sale soon.


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm back to Crossfire, and card #3 will be here tomorrow. More pics then for sure.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

wohooooo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

Arciks said:


> My performance 3dmark vantage tests with 2 x 5850
> and add me to clubhouse aswell
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/tests.jpg



youre in bro, nice score 



Inioch said:


> I no longer have a CF rig, went green



dont be ashamed lol, im on the greener side aswell, but that doesnt mean i dont like CF, this is not a fanoyism clubhouse, its more like....for us who like 2 cards in CF

might make a SLI clubhouse soon 



Super XP said:


> Well the same for me once the Radeon HD 6870's get released. My 2 x Sapphire Radeon HD 4870's will go up for sale soon.



s......weeeet  pls do post link to FS thread when you do 



ny_driver said:


> I'm back to Crossfire, and card #3 will be here tomorrow. More pics then for sure.



ftw bro  now this time......i dont wanna see any card failing haha xP


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

Me either!!! I got this 965BE running @ 4.5GHz/1.5v and I want to do some benches


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

4.5 ???


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup 4.5GHz right now....here check out my build 

EDIT: oops I'm seeing double sort of


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

you sir, is crazy haha xP

edit, you can delete posts if you double posts


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

And it's "racing stable"...yessss! I saw a noticeable improvement in FPS in "Race On" from 4.3 to 4.5GHz...ohhh I can't wait to squeeze that 3rd card in there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

hahaha nice 

what are the temps during gaming?

cant see pics on that site, dont have a user there


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

When the temperature is this low gaming doesn't even have an effect...according to the software. The BIOS says it's @ 4 Celcius right now. My probe which is on the outer edge of the block says -3 Celcius. The center is colder because it's getting splashed with all that -35 Celcius(and dropping) coolant.

EDIT: I have defeated the heat of the CPU with $150 A/C, a couple coolers, some electrical tape, some insulation I had laying around.....and a $40 pump from Harbor Freight. I love it!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

that is crazy ahhahaa

how is condensy(right word???)


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

Zero condensation because I insulated properly. It's really quite amazing. I started by covering both sides of the board with rubber...around the cpu area(right up around the cpu surface so no air can get in), then a couple paper-towel gaskets, then the blue insulation, then the block w/ nuts, then 2 more layers of blue, then plywood and 4 nuts. The hoses are another story.

EDIT: you can also see the probe in the picture. And here is a picture of the rubber after it's on.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

daymn     thats nice 

4.5 and then at 1.5v, thats just nuts


golden cpu maybe?


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Zero condensation because I insulated properly. It's really quite amazing. I started by covering both sides of the board with rubber...around the cpu area(right up around the cpu surface so no air can get in), then a couple paper-towel gaskets, then the blue insulation, then the block w/ nuts, then 2 more layers of blue, then plywood and 4 nuts. The hoses are another story.
> 
> EDIT: you can also see the probe in the picture. And here is a picture of the rubber after it's on.


It's #194 off the wafer CACAC AC 1014DPMW. Really it just has to do with low temperature. A lower temperature will gain you more than more vcore. Or maybe golden, but I'm betting on what I said.

EDIT: Chiller bath down to -45c this morning........ brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Woot, tri fire FTW!


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

Whoohooo they work...when running 3 cards the first one runs @ 16x and the other 2 @ 8x....I thought they would all be @ 8x.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

and no fuckups this time?


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

Not yet. Going to go see if I can screw something up now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

oh no dont do it hahahaha


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

Thought we had a bad card for a minute there. I had artifacts all along the bottom of the screen, but it seemed the drivers hadn't taken to all 3 cards. It's ok now. Very nice FPS improvement, too. 

Going to put the brand new EK-FC4890CF Special Edition on the new 4890 OC Edition and make it card # 1. The special edition runs water over the VRMs too...I don't know why they would make blocks that don't but I have a pair of them. They work good and the price was right. That reminds me I have to plug the freezer back in for the GPU radiator. They are just way too hot for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

What game and what FPS are you getting dude?


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

RaceOn by SimBin....and getting ~60-70 FPS....everything max/max. CPU @ 4.5GHz. I'm pleased, I gained a good 10 FPS(just a quick guess).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha I enjoyed your pics of the rig over at OCN LOL


----------



## ny_driver (Aug 31, 2010)

over at OCN>OCA http://www.overclockaholics.com/forums/showthread.php?p=52793#post52793  there? If not you will certainly enjoy these.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 6, 2010)

Being dying to join this club and got my second 5870m yesterday. once my build is finished and I will show the pics and beg for some setup help from you pro's


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 6, 2010)

nice NY driver good to see you rig is finaly working right! and you went subzero! sick! congrats bro I know it has been quite  journey for you to get that thing working right.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> Being dying to join this club and got my second 5870*m* ?????yesterday. once my build is finished and I will show the pics and beg for some setup help from you pro's



5870*M*


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 9, 2010)

Hopefully no spelling mistakes this time lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

sorry for the delay bro, i will add you later today, just a little busy atm


----------



## ny_driver (Sep 11, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> nice NY driver good to see you rig is finaly working right! and you went subzero! sick! congrats bro I know it has been quite  journey for you to get that thing working right.



UGGGGHHHHH>>>>the flucking fricking fracking insanity these 4890s are causing me!!!!!!!!!

I decided to sell off the ASUS card so I could by an LN2 pot for the cpu, which is another story altogether , but anyways I have 2x 4890 OC Editions by Sapphire left and I'm very happy .............I think.............until I shut down for a half hour last night..............now the card that was in #1 slot won't put anything to the screen regardless of what slot I stick it in. 

Listen to this though....if I hook the monitor to the bad card the computer boots right up to my desktop, judging by the sound and stuff,....but nothing to the screen. And when i try CFX with the bad card as #2 windows/gpuz/afterburner only sees 1 card installed.

I can't believe this shit...Sapphire is going to be questioning me and I didn't do shit to it......it worked fine, so I thought, in tri-fire and then again in CFX with the air cooler re-installed.....and now it's dead....any suggestions?


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 11, 2010)

tell them when you got it from rma thats how it was


----------



## ny_driver (Sep 11, 2010)

I've had it like a week, maybe more though, but I didn't tell them I got it or anything. I could try that, but that would be 2 cards in a row they sent me that were bad out of the box. WTF?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2010)

hey guys I'm having a hell of a time overclocking my 5850 toxic's... I can over clock the 1st card no problem.. but when i try the second card it says, "SetClock failed! Please check device configuration.". 

Do I need to pull one card and find it's overclock. Then use rbe to flash the bio's then do the same for the other card?
*
EDIT: Using AMD GPU Clock Tool.*


----------



## ny_driver (Sep 11, 2010)

Try MSI Afterburner.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 11, 2010)

use afterburner instead it will sync the clocks for both gpus much easier to overclock that way


----------



## ny_driver (Sep 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> use afterburner instead it will sync the clocks for both gpus much easier to overclock that way





ny_driver said:


> Try MSI Afterburner.



You owe me a beer!


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 11, 2010)

Kovoet  	 2x5870  	 2GB   X58  	 i920


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> Try MSI Afterburner.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> use afterburner instead it will sync the clocks for both gpus much easier to overclock that way



Hey guys i would love to use afterburner. It's just like EVGA's precision, but every time I try to set/apply the new clocks.. It resets back to 765 default clocks... The amd gpu clock tool lets me change the 1st cards settings great.. just not the 2nd card... i'm about ready to pencil mod the hell out of this 2nd card with a no2 pencil spiked through the center of it's GPU... 

*EDIT: Oh and I've also tried changing the setting "EnableUnofficialOverclocking    = 0" in the MSIAfterburner.cfg file to 1, but after restarting when ever afterburner loads my system freezes.. and i have to restart into safemode and change it back to 0..*


----------



## ny_driver (Sep 11, 2010)

Usually when it changes the clocks back it's because crossfire is not enabled either because the drivers didn't take on one card or not enabled in CCC, at least for me.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Nope, Crossfire is enabled and drivers are installed. CFX works, Afterburner shows both cards being used.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 12, 2010)

ny_driver said:


> UGGGGHHHHH>>>>the flucking fricking fracking insanity these 4890s are causing me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I decided to sell off the ASUS card so I could by an LN2 pot for the cpu, which is another story altogether , but anyways I have 2x 4890 OC Editions by Sapphire left and I'm very happy .............I think.............until I shut down for a half hour last night..............now the card that was in #1 slot won't put anything to the screen regardless of what slot I stick it in.
> 
> ...



maybe its for the best you just dont use those cards lol

there seem to be a curse over you and 4890s lol 



Mindweaver said:


> Nope, Crossfire is enabled and drivers are installed. CFX works, Afterburner shows both cards being used.





what version of afterburner are you using?


----------



## ny_driver (Sep 12, 2010)

If only I didn't bend the one I bought from overclocking101 I wouldn't be having any of these problems. I got 1 bad replacement out of the box and this one dies after a week of underclocked use. 

1 card is just as good or BETTER than 2 or 3 anyways except in benchmarks. I'm only speaking from the experience of a couple racing games though, I'm sure CFX improves some games. 

Now I just have the 1 Sapphire OC Edition with the EK FC4890CF Special Edition block on it with the loop making 1 pass through my chiller. The card idles @ ~ 25C and the MVDDC phase temps are 47/50C. This block rocks 

With 1 card I can put it in the bottom 16x slot and it clears out a lot of room for me to play with cold stuff.

Here are a couple pics for ya. The one shows 0 F @ the base of the cpu block before starting the computer...now it shows 2 F after running computer awhile.....it's all about the cold for me now.  

The othe just shows the loop with poor lighting I'm sure.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what version of afterburner are you using?



I was using 1.6.1... I just updated to 2.0 the latest version. the new version seems to keep the overclock, but it has the same cap as CCC of 775mhz...  I'll try and change the cfg file and see it it lets me load afterburner after restart. I'll post back.


----------



## RedModRed (Sep 13, 2010)

*Crossfire Vapor-X 5870s, the COOLER card throttles???*

I have a pair of Vapor-X 5870's in a Corsair 800D case.  There on an ASUS P6X58D Premium MB.  Running FurMark 1.8 in Stability test.  After several minutes the TOP / Primary card will hit 91/92C.  When it does, the BOTTOM card (which runs at 63C) will throttle.  Basically MSI Afterburner indicates the GPU load on card #2 drops to near 0% load.  After a couple seconds, the load goes back to 98% on the bottom card.  This continues until temp on the TOP card drops to 90C.  
NOTE: the GPU load on the top fan never changes always 99%...
NOTE: Fan on top card never exceeds 74% at any time....

Is this part of the ATI 10.8 drivers???  (or something to do with the BIOS on the Vapor-X cards?)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I was using 1.6.1... I just updated to 2.0 the latest version. the new version seems to keep the overclock, but it has the same cap as CCC of 775mhz...  I'll try and change the cfg file and see it it lets me load afterburner after restart. I'll post back.



the OCing caps are part of your BIOS limits. you gotta mod/replace the bios to up the limits.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 13, 2010)

he should try and edit the cfg file first, thats the easiest thing to do

so lets see how that goes


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> he should try and edit the cfg file first, thats the easiest thing to do
> 
> so lets see how that goes



if you use the software edits/tweaks, it breaks idle on the cards - they run at full 3D all the time.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried changing the setting in the afterburner.cfg file and it still freezes my system when afterburner loads.. I'll go the bio's route..


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I tried changing the setting in the afterburner.cfg file and it still freezes my system when afterburner loads.. I'll go the bio's route..



You needs to do the "EnableUPLS" registry mod.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 13, 2010)

well depending on a certain forum member around here i might be going single card soon altho ill be back with 6800 series xfire if all goes right


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2010)

RedModRed said:


> I have a pair of Vapor-X 5870's in a Corsair 800D case.  There on an ASUS P6X58D Premium MB.  Running FurMark 1.8 in Stability test.  After several minutes the TOP / Primary card will hit 91/92C.  When it does, the BOTTOM card (which runs at 63C) will throttle.  Basically MSI Afterburner indicates the GPU load on card #2 drops to near 0% load.  After a couple seconds, the load goes back to 98% on the bottom card.  This continues until temp on the TOP card drops to 90C.
> NOTE: the GPU load on the top fan never changes always 99%...
> NOTE: Fan on top card never exceeds 74% at any time....
> 
> Is this part of the ATI 10.8 drivers???  (or something to do with the BIOS on the Vapor-X cards?)



You haven't filled out your system specs, so I'm gonna go out on limb here and say you ahve an ASUS motherboard?....


If so, you are wrong in thinking which card is which. Bottom card is "PRIMARY" adapter, top card is slave. Yes, it's backwards, but blame ASUS.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You needs to do the "EnableUPLS" registry mod.



Thanks I'll try it out!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You needs to do the "EnableUPLS" registry mod.



WOW that worked great!  

You were a little off on the spelling, but put me in the right direction!  It's "EnableUlps".

Steps to take for anyone else with the same problem:
Search the registry for "EnableUlps" then modify the key from 1 to 0 Per erockers reply to an earlier thread here. Then restart.

Then I modified the MSI Afterburner file MSIAfterburner.cfg. Changing EnableUnofficialOverclocking from 0 to 1. Save file then restart MSI Afterburner.


*Thanks again cadaveca!*


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, that was a typo.

Basically any program that has gpu sensor monitoring that freezes the system(everest, afterburner, etc), need this registry tweak. It's been like that for a long time now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2010)

this has been a while

hows everyones cards doing? any new additions?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 21, 2010)

Add me in The Don!

Two VisionTek 6870's, i7 950.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 21, 2010)

I actually need to be removed. I gave my HD5670s to a friend.


----------



## ny_driver (Nov 21, 2010)

I had another 4890 die....done messing with 2 for now. I'll try to get it replaced and sell it probably.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Nov 21, 2010)

You can Take me off, 1 card is dead and another on its last leg.


----------



## Raovac (Nov 21, 2010)

*Add me*

I'm in 

2X Asus EAH5870 Radeon HD 5870 / 1GB GDDR5 / 890FX / PII 1090T


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 21, 2010)

ill be back on soon. i will have dual 5770's this week


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 21, 2010)

3x XFX 5870s 
<--- System specs


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 27, 2010)

here we go biotches!! time for some testing 












dual hd5770 msi and sapphire


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 27, 2010)

hook a brother up on the list, got 2 5850's and 2 6870' and 3 4870's. all except the 2 5850's are crossfired right now


----------



## ny_driver (Nov 28, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> here we go biotches!! time for some testing
> 
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac264/overclocking101/IMG00583-20101019-2254.jpg http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac264/overclocking101/IMG00582-20101019-2254.jpg http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac264/overclocking101/IMG00581-20101019-2254.jpg
> 
> dual hd5770 msi and sapphire


Looks awesome.



Marineborn said:


> hook a brother up on the list, got 2 5850's and 2 6870' and 3 4870's. all except the 2 5850's are crossfired right now


Wow we have to put you at the top of the list I think

............and on a personal note......it seems that my other Sapphire 4890 OC edition still works. So I'm still in the club, I just have my cards in separate computers right now.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 3, 2010)

So is 10.3 + profile updates still the preferred way to go? (5 series)

This bs with wmp freezing the driver when I enable hardware accel is tiresome.


----------



## Vellari (Dec 5, 2010)

I've totally missed this clubhouse. Might aswell apply here aswell.

Previous setup: 2x 4850





Current setup: 2x 5970





The specifics for the current setup:
Chipset: 890FX
CPU: Phenom II X6 1090T


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got another 5850 arriving Monday, I guess that classifies me?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

Well im back in got my 6970s installed balls to the wall ready to go

also anyone here with a Lian Li k58 or lancool k62 blah blah be careful if your going dual gpu the 6970s BARELY fit in my Lancool k62


----------



## n-ster (Dec 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Well im back in got my 6970s installed balls to the wall ready to go
> 
> also anyone here with a Lian Li k58 or lancool k62 blah blah be careful if your going dual gpu the 6970s BARELY fit in my Lancool k62
> 
> ...



No offense, but WHAT A MESS lol but I guess it is hard to do better when you got no space lol

Love my K62


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

dude there is NO ROOM at all for those gpus and the cables are not long enough to go behind and then out the top to the gpus i sat there 45 mins trying to think of a better way there wasnt anything i could do so thats what i did to be honest tho it may look ugly but its 1 section of the case and it dosent interrupt airflow and thats all that matters to me

the 2nd gpu has less then 1cm of space between the card and the hdd cages


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 23, 2010)

I will be a member when I get my PC working again.
Will have the second 5850 tomorrow and my replacement motherboard next week I hope.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

like i said man let me know if anythings up with the GPU when it gets to ya i will tell ya right now tho its flashed to MSI unlocked bios so theres no real limit on overclocks in CCC so set the voltage in Afterburner and clock that thing like mad if you can


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice CE.

I got two 6850's on the way and gonna sell my 5850. At my res 1920x1200 the perf and scaling is fantastic for the price and took advantage of the Newegg Sapphire deal so get both AR for $310. For a setup that beats a GTX 480 in BC2 with 4x AA at my res by near 20 fps, for example. Pretty sweet.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

yea i got mine for Crysis mods and Metro 2033 + future titles metro maxxed with DX11 direct compute depth of field at 1920x1200 55 fps is just awesome granted with DoF off its 70+ fps and at those settings double my 5850 xfire performance so overall im pretty happy just gotta wait on Bulldozer and sandybridge ill upgrade cpu ram and mobo then and have my rig set for a few years


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep I'm finally going to play Crysis for real now (instead of just screwing around with it) and will also try some of the mods that raise IQ.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 23, 2010)

Will HD5850 run in trifire?


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Will HD5850 run in trifire?



Yes it will. Should work pretty well too.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes it will. Should work pretty well too.



I will have to try it out if I can find one more card for cheap.


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I will have to try it out if I can find one more card for cheap.



You should be able to find one cheap soon. They're already cheap  and after Christmas you're bound to find one at a good price.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 23, 2010)

My second card should be here today.
I can't wait till my motherboard gets here to test everything out.
I will pay up to $150 for a card that clocks good.


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2010)

Are they all reference design cards?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 23, 2010)

So far they are.


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought I would put mine into the mix as well . 
Here they are . 

They are 1GB of RAM per card . 2 XFX HD5770's .


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

sorry if im slacking lol

send me a PM if i missed anyone to put on teh list

@trickson - added


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have my second card but no motherboard yet.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

that sucks man, is it the RIIIF you're gettin?

gonna add you anyway, since you have the cards


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea I RMA'd it so hopefully I get my replacement next week.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

rma'ed it  what happened?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ram slots did'nt work.
I ordered some ocz memory just incase my corsair ram is bad even tho the pass memtest.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 26, 2010)

Here are my cards.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

oh yea +1 to my old Sapphire 5850 should be noted lewis the card is flashed to MSI unlocked bios 
so the max clocks in CCC are 1550 core 2250 memory i had issues with afterburner being retarded so i flashed them so i could set voltages and overclock away.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 26, 2010)

I will test it when I get everything together again.


----------



## PaNiC (Dec 26, 2010)

Here are my 2 6970s.


----------



## Boneface (Dec 29, 2010)

Got my other 6870 today!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2010)

anyway looks like you got some front page editing to do Don... lol my 5850s have been gone for about 2-3months now but 6970s are going strong.

for those wondering if the jumps worth it Metro 2033 i saw a full 100% improvement  aka xfire 5850s 25fps at my settings with 6970s im at 55 performance more then doubled


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2010)

I got a another 5850 coming in - Hopefully it'l  be in next week. So that would make it 2x5850s in crossfire


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2011)

im back in the clubhouse!!!!!!!!!!! w00t! 2Xhd5770'S! pics will come soon, both reference ver 1.0 and perform quite nicely!


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 5, 2011)

What a coincidence.....I just today got my 2 x 4890s back in the same rig and both in the chilled loop  

The plan is to get some more LN2, just for the cpu, and try for some WR with 2x4890 and the 1090T @ 6GHz.  I got 6.4GHz out of it New Years Day. I'm going to give my 965 a try also, as it may run 3dmark @ a higher frequency, I got it to 6.625GHz. 

EDIT:Blue garden hose it is. And black heater hose looping through the chiller. 

6401MHz

6625MHz

EDIT: no WR will be had, I misread. I'll still try like hell.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Got my other 6870 today!



Can you clock them with anything other than CCC? Trixxx and Afterburner lock up my box when I hit Apply. ULPS is disabled as far as I can tell. 

Itching to run them both at 900 or so, have a feeling they'll do it fine even witthout overvolting. Id go ahead and flash them with those clocks but I really should test it first.


----------



## chris89 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just to update mine. 

Same Graphics cards. But Now (well later this week) Phenom II 965 & Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 Mobo.

Chris


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 17, 2011)

Gonna be joining in @ the end of the month with 4850 crossfire, each with Zalman VF1000 strapped to them


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

hi guys just hooked up my 5870's in crossfire cleaned drivers and installed the 10.12's 

only problem i have at the time is my second card it staying at 3d clocks even though the first card is dropping to 2d clocks.

Any help?


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 21, 2011)

Drivers I'd say. Try un/re-installing the cards. Make sure 1 card is working correctly then install the 2nd and maybe the drivers again. Maybe try using the other card as the master gpu.

Usually I have the opposite problem, but this may work. Good luck


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2011)

Reefer86 said:


> hi guys just hooked up my 5870's in crossfire cleaned drivers and installed the 10.12's
> 
> only problem i have at the time is my second card it staying at 3d clocks even though the first card is dropping to 2d clocks.
> 
> Any help?



I would not be using the 10.12's then . I have found the 10.10e's to be far better in every way to the " New Ones " .


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

cheers will try the 10.10e's any reason why they are better ? stability/ performance?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

just performance tested 

25671 - 3d marks in vantage on 10.12
27096 - 3d marks in vantage on 10.10e

Suppose you can add me to the list also

2 5870's @ 900/1200 
965 @ 4.0
790fx


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow that's a pretty big jump, how many times did you run the tests?


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 21, 2011)

I wanna play


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

ny_driver said:


> Wow that's a pretty big jump, how many times did you run the tests?



actually that at 27k was the best ran it a ferw times others were like 26967 tho so basicly still a big jump imo

loving them, and even more so loving them seeing that the 6870's only get 30k with a i7. going to do a full bench now.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah 965s are pretty nice. Running one myself.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

Here you go NY looks nice if you ask me tbh!! little bit of tweaking since last time.

This is with the gpu's at stock so maybe up to 1000 core and pull a little more plus the cpu will run at 4.2 so going to try that tonight as im in the mood and re bench


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't have vantage activated properly so it won't work, but I could run 3dmark06 with my 965 and 2x4890 easily enough.  Gimme a few.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

sent you a pm


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 22, 2011)

Got it thanks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## ny_driver (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks sweet  have fun


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 22, 2011)

still runing the 4890s ny?? they are great crads!, I still havent found a good replacement for mine yet, been through a few cards that for sure


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 22, 2011)

Fortunately they still work. Recently benched @ 998/1097 with my 1090T on LN2........it was a waste of time except 4.7 points in 3dmark03...need an Intel. I need some other cards though. 2x green would be good......I have some sli boards. No money for cards now though without selling a couple DFI LP UT nF4s. Not a huge demand for them unless they are dirt cheap.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 22, 2011)

thats true. when I ran my 4890s everyone said 5770's overclocked are only barely beaten by 4890s overclocked, well thats not true at all. my next gpu upgrade is going to probably be 560's.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 22, 2011)

So you are saying 4890s OC'd beat 5770s OC'd, or did I misinterpret that?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 22, 2011)

I can't seem to overclock my cards.
When I use Afterburner it just locks or bsod.I enabled unofical ocing is when it locks.
I have one card that is unlocked and can overclock in ccc but the other is locked to 775/1125 in ccc.
Do I need to put the unlocked card on the top?


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 22, 2011)

Try installing one at a time and see if it overclocks. Try swapping spots. Try only using Afterburner and leave CCC closed, no need for it once you initially set things.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 22, 2011)

They are both reference cards.
I had the xfx card to 970/1200 before I got the sapphire card.
The sapphire card has an msi unlocked bios in it and clocks very good.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 22, 2011)

Swaping them did'nt help.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 22, 2011)

So they overclock individually then, must be just picky drivers. CFX is a pain in the ass sometimes. I usually end up installing 1 card then installing the 2nd one drivers and all again. 

Never had BSODs relating to this though. 

Do you have "synchronize similar gpus" checked" and "unlock voltage control etc"......


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 22, 2011)

add me to the list




_______________________




antec1200 filter mod


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> I can't seem to overclock my cards.
> When I use Afterburner it just locks or bsod.I enabled unofical ocing is when it locks.
> I have one card that is unlocked and can overclock in ccc but the other is locked to 775/1125 in ccc.
> Do I need to put the unlocked card on the top?



we share the same problem. Also ontop of that - Once in crossfire. you can no longer use Afterburner to set fan speeds.

the only thing you can really do is test put one card in at a time, test and overclock them - and when you finally get through finding the most stable clock speed of each one - just use RBE and sync them up. it might not be the best or the quickest way to go about it but I works.

I miss changing the fan speeds though. once you're above CCC overdrive limits you cant adjust fan speed either. but if your case is well ventilated - even with the cards stock fan profile should be fairly sufficient


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 23, 2011)

ny_driver said:


> So you are saying 4890s OC'd beat 5770s OC'd, or did I misinterpret that?




that is exactly what I meant, my 4890's stomped these 5770's even with the slower memory. I think its due to the 128bit interface on the 5770, if it was full 256 they would be faster much faster.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we share the same problem. Also ontop of that - Once in crossfire. you can no longer use Afterburner to set fan speeds.
> 
> the only thing you can really do is test put one card in at a time, test and overclock them - and when you finally get through finding the most stable clock speed of each one - just use RBE and sync them up. it might not be the best or the quickest way to go about it but I works.
> 
> I miss changing the fan speeds though. once you're above CCC overdrive limits you cant adjust fan speed either. but if your case is well ventilated - even with the cards stock fan profile should be fairly sufficient



I had to edit the cfg file, where most people say to enable unoffical overclocking, I had to set it to disable, in order for my pc not to freeze while using msi afterburner


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> I had to edit the cfg file, where most people say to enable unoffical overclocking, I had to set it to disable, in order for my pc not to freeze while using msi afterburner



I dont use afterburner anymore as i still cant control fan speed even with unofficial overclocking disabled


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 23, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> that is exactly what I meant, my 4890's stomped these 5770's even with the slower memory. I think its due to the 128bit interface on the 5770, if it was full 256 they would be faster much faster.



You need 5850s to beat 4890s I think. Wanna trade for 2x Sapphire OC Edition? I'm bored with em'.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 23, 2011)

I would love to be, but i cant afford another 4870X2


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 23, 2011)

ny_driver said:


> You need 5850s to beat 4890s I think. Wanna trade for 2x Sapphire OC Edition? I'm bored with em'.



ill think about it. I was planning on getting the 2nd gen 6950's and offing these when I do anyways.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool, sweet dreams


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you want afterburner to work in crossfire do this.
 HD 5850 BIOS swapping

Everything works now.


----------



## JimmyJump (Jan 28, 2011)

Switched from two Sapphire 5770 VaporX to one Asus Matrix 5870 Platinum 2GB to two Sapphire 6950's which I flashed with success to the 6970 level. Both cards are running stock at 900/1375MHz, for some reason...

Here's some pics:


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 28, 2011)

Diamond 4870X2






VisionTek 5970






2 x 6870


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 29, 2011)

QuadFire 5970's


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so jealous of your GPU horsepower


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in with my 4850s now.  My case is an UTTER & COMPLETE cable mess so ima have to post a Vantage run with some GPU Z shots instead.  Any ideas on a full size case for $100 - 150??

Just put a fresh copy of Win 7 Pro on my rig too, so im still d/l'ing variouse benchies/apps


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 30, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I'm in with my 4850s now.  My case is an UTTER & COMPLETE cable mess so ima have to post a Vantage run with some GPU Z shots instead.  Any ideas on a full size case for $100 - 150??
> 
> Just put a fresh copy of Win 7 Pro on my rig too, so im still d/l'ing variouse benchies/apps



Hey I was born and raised in k-town


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 30, 2011)

Been in Kingston 11 years now  

Case wise Im thinking HAF 932   it looks like it could handle my 4850s and have good cable management between mobo and HDD Bays.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 31, 2011)

GPU-Z of each of my 4850s along with temp readings 

Im also most likely going with the 932 unless someone has a convincing arguement for something else thats comparable.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 1, 2011)

HAF 922

Same as 932 without the extra top psu mount. No joke. Dimensions are the same just about an inch shorter. Cheaper too.


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 1, 2011)

My cards installed.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 2, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> My cards installed.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110131/001.jpg



Wow, that looks pretty clean and spacious   I will def go for that case then.  1 question tho, with the side mounting HDD's; do you need right angled Sata connectors at the back, or is there enough room for regular cables?

Also im loving my OC'ed Crossfire'd 4850s    Not a super increase in framerates, but the settings are all at high-very high on my 22".  I did some googling on 4850s in crossfire and i would have to disagree that scaling is horrible on them.  In 2008 when i got these i wasn't impressed with dual gpu's, but now I am more than satisfied that I bought my card back from my friend.


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 3, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Wow, that looks pretty clean and spacious   I will def go for that case then.  1 question tho, with the side mounting HDD's; do you need right angled Sata connectors at the back, or is there enough room for regular cables?
> 
> Also im loving my OC'ed Crossfire'd 4850s    Not a super increase in framerates, but the settings are all at high-very high on my 22".  I did some googling on 4850s in crossfire and i would have to disagree that scaling is horrible on them.  In 2008 when i got these i wasn't impressed with dual gpu's, but now I am more than satisfied that I bought my card back from my friend.



Normal cables work just fine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2011)

L-O-L I installed 11.1a with a single card in as I'm still fighting with ULPS-related overclocking and wanted to see what they can do. Added second later and all seems fine until I launch a game and the image rolls across the screen like an old TV with a vertical hold problem (ha many of you here won't even know what that means exactly). Occasionally it will stop but generally does it all the time in every 3D app. Nothing I can change has affected it including vsync and I guess I gotta reinstall drivers but thought I'd see if anyone has ever seen this before. A Google found one or two mentions but no more info.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sorry man. That's just too funny.

Are you sure there may not be a setting in the bios that might need changing to fix that?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know what that could be. Again was running both fine on 11.1 betas, removed the drivers then the slave card and installed 11.1a, overclocked and benched and gamed, did same with the other card on it's own for a day or so then reinstalled the second for crossfire again and wierdness ensues.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 3, 2011)

Too odd. Only times I've had weird things ensue was trying to use Afterburner before I found out about ULPS. Though nothing like that.

Are you using DVI or HDMI output for the monitor? Maybe overscan in Catalyst needs tweaking again?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok.... Its messy as hell and a lil dusty, but here's my 4850s all dressed up:


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 4, 2011)

I had 2 4850's one time, it was badass


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 4, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Ok.... Its messy as hell and a lil dusty, but here's my 4850s all dressed up:
> 
> View attachment 40510



What heatsinks are on the gpu's?
They cant be stock


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 4, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> What heatsinks are on the gpu's?
> They cant be stock



Those are the Zalman VF1000's on my cards.  They keep my cards nice and cool


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2011)

Last night I didn't feel like screwing with it but tonight gonna swap the cards physical slots (tho that shouldn't make a diff of course) and if still messed up gonna reinstall drivers.



AlienIsGOD said:


> Those are the Zalman VF1000's on my cards.  They keep my cards nice and cool



Now you just need something to keep them nice and clean.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 4, 2011)

getting a new case and moving where i keep my PC   The airflow around my comp is near porch doors and pets, also my desk has room for the PC below so it collects alot of dust inside the case.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 4, 2011)

damn, its been a while since ive been here  

pm me with details if you want on the list. theres a lot of pages to go through i see


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/2627/58965479960751272635676.jpg[/URL]



That's sexy!!!  There's not way to route the PCI-E power connectors behind the mobo and in by the grommets?  That should give it the final touch.

Sleeving would really give it the ultimate touch but it's not for everybody so just getting those cables behind the mobo is good enough for me to say it's one of the cleanest rigs I've seen.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's sexy!!!  There's not way to route the PCI-E power connectors behind the mobo and in by the grommets?  That should give it the final touch.
> 
> Sleeving would really give it the ultimate touch but it's not for everybody so just getting those cables behind the mobo is good enough for me to say it's one of the cleanest rigs I've seen.



I will do bud thanks for the input


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> I will do bud thanks for the input



If you need any help let me know, I've had my fair share of cable management.  Get us some pictures if you make any changes.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a shot of my MSI 6870 TwinFrozrII Crossfire setup.  Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 16, 2011)

Count me in with 2 HIS HD5770's funny thing HIS call it the same thing but both have completely different coolers


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 16, 2011)

Well It looks Like I need to get back in...... Hope you guys are thumbs up with them!!!
















Enjoy thanks!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 16, 2011)

I will join this club once again shortly, just waiting for my 2x MSI HD6950 twin frozr II editions to get...please be soon, I have games to play. patience is running out


----------



## chris89 (Feb 16, 2011)

System Finially updated. 890FX Mobo and Phenom II 965 CPU. Same graphics cards though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

chris89 said:


> System Finially updated. 890FX Mobo and Phenom II 965 CPU. Same graphics cards though.



its a baby mussels PC!


----------



## chris89 (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha. When i can afford it most likely will go for higher up Gcards but the 4870's are perfectly fine for now


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice 20mmrain, will post some pics this weekend of my setup as getting some new parts this weeknd.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 21, 2011)

2x MSI HD6950's received I will post pics up shortly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2011)

first post needs to be updated. wheres the don? :d


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 23, 2011)

Here you go guys a simple pic for ya's


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 23, 2011)

OHhhhh those look hot 

hmmm is there a way to force ATI ccc to not downclock / turn off the second GPU I find it causes all sorts of problems not the least of which is when watching video full screen and aero gets turned off all of a sudden because the driver has shat itself and has to restart constant flicking when running 2d apps


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 23, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> OHhhhh those look hot
> 
> hmmm is there a way to force ATI ccc to not downclock / turn off the second GPU I find it causes all sorts of problems not the least of which is when watching video full screen and aero gets turned off all of a sudden because the driver has shat itself and has to restart constant flicking when running 2d apps



Thanx bro wish I had a better camera but those issues you mentioned I haven't gotten any of them so far which Im happy about, for sum reason i got more issues with one card then 2 in crossfire... weird aye but thats AMD drivers for ya

Sry i couldn't help


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah sweet as and the pics good yeah ok so it's not taken with some high end DSLR and isn't studio quality but who gives shit I don't it's all about content


----------



## Jmatt110 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll introduce you to my horrible photography and a pair of 6970's.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 23, 2011)

actually if you don't make it full size it's perfectly fine to look at, at full size it's a little grainy but I've seen worse is that the same case as in your avatar


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> OHhhhh those look hot
> 
> hmmm is there a way to force ATI ccc to not downclock / turn off the second GPU I find it causes all sorts of problems not the least of which is when watching video full screen and aero gets turned off all of a sudden because the driver has shat itself and has to restart constant flicking when running 2d apps



fix the BIOS on your cards, the low 2D must be set wrong. look for a BIOS update, or raise the voltages in that mode or something.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Feb 23, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> actually if you don't make it full size it's perfectly fine to look at, at full size it's a little grainy but I've seen worse is that the same case as in your avatar



Yes, though the one in my avatar is from quite a while ago, back when I had a 4870.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 24, 2011)

yup I was thinkin about cross flashing the bios from GPU 1 to GPU 2 but then I realised it has different ram modules the newer HD5770 uses Elpida whilst the older one uses Hynix although the model names the same but different Vs , think I might have to find an newer one or RBE the old one to make it not down clock....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2011)

Who here uses TriXX?


----------



## cyriene (Mar 28, 2011)

Didn't see this thread before but I have crossfire XFX 6950s and I think they are great!


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 1, 2011)

Got another Crossfire setup that can be added to the list. 

2x ASUS EAH5870 V2 

Aint they beautiful


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2011)

why this thread no active?!


i just got a 5850, so i'm doing 5870 + 5850 crossfire


----------

